# Beztēma >  Ideāls lokālās audiorastijas paraugs

## Gunars.Smerlins

Visiem, kuri pēc dzeršanas nespēj izvemties ir vērts palasīt sekojošos linkus:

http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=759
http://aboutcables.blogspot.com/

----------


## osscar

Tur jau nav ko lasīt. Kas tic tiem vadiem, lai tic. man gan liekas, ka svarīgāk ir kādu filtru uzlikt, jo drīz ju viss tīkls būs pilns ar lēto apgraizīto impulsnieku radītajiem traucēkļiem (lans tests ir ar AM radio pastaigāt gar impulsniekiem).....tad jau jāmaina vadi no štekera līdz trafam, vai uz trafa ar jāuztin šādi + vēl visai mājai vadi jāpārvelk, tad no hes turbīnas līdz mājas ievadam arī krio process jāiziet. jāatmagnetizē.

----------


## kaspich

es centiishos buut maksimaali tolerants :P
1. patentu ir veerts paskatiit, iepaziit: http://www.google.com/patents?id=cl-pAA ... &q&f=false
lieki piebilst - parastas saliekamas rozetes konetktora 'patents'. nekas veeraa njemams, par kaadu inovaaciju nerunaajot;
2. zheel, ka latvieshi ir tik.. kaa lai to saka. piesardziigi, vai.. paariitis shii foruma lietotaaju bija liecinieki silfdiitu u.c. superkrutu vadu testaa, kuraa.. negaidot uzvareeja 5.kategorijas viitais paaris  ::

----------


## janisp

Šāda nostāja pret vadu ietekmi uz skaņu, nav nekas jauns un pārsteidzošs. Var neticēt, jo tā nav spiesta lieta, ja nesadzirdi atšķirību-priecājies, jo esi ietaupījis zināmus naudas līdzekļus, kurus vari ieguldīt lietderīgāk.
    Tas ir labi, ka saproti  to un nepakļaujies marketologu, spekulantu, ticīgo hifilitiķu ietekmei :: 
Droši vien tie, kuri var atļauties pirkt dārgas audio sistēmas, dārgus vadus, ieguldīt līdzekļus telpu akustiskai apstrādei, pirkt oriģinālos, nezinkādus zelta matricu kompaktdiskus ir galīgie lohi, ietekmējami ļautiņi, pat neskatoties uz savu turību, muzikālo gaumi un intelekta līmeni.

----------


## Delfins

Nodrāzts teiciens - kur aitas, tur cirpēji.

----------


## kaspich

JaniP - cik zinu, Tu tajaa vadu testaa piedaliijies ar vadiem. gan sildiitiem, gan nesildiitiem. kaapeec nepastaasti, ka gaaja?

es ari aicinaatu/esmu gatavs piedaliities [likt likmes], ka blind testaa neviens nedzirdees shaada baroshanas vada ietekmi  :: 
vai audiofiili vai sho vadu paardeveji ir gatavi piedaliities blind testos?  ::

----------


## ddff

Sliktaakais ir tas, ka ja maaja ir apriikot ar shaadiem vadiem, utt., tad pasham ir jaaieraksta visa muuzika, ko esi noleemis klausiities, jo lielaakajaa daljaa pasaules studiju nevienam pat praataa nenaak izmantot kaut ko no visa shii forshaa apriikojuma.

ddff

----------


## janisp

ddff, jā tiešām, tā ir problēma ar to širpotreba rakstītāju studiju skaņas monitoringu un apstrādi tas lai paliek uz profu sirdsapziņas ::  (it kā viņi, mūzikas širpotreba cepēji, nebūtu cirpēji).

Mājas apstākļos, mainoties skaņas aparatūras komplektam uz augšu, tuvāk HigEnd, loti bieži palēnām mainās komplekta īpašnieka muzikālā gaume, nonākot līdz džezam, klasikai, operai, kas savukārt velk aiz sevis skaņas nesēju (CD, DVD,Mp3, utt) revīziju. Tad nu nonāk cilvēki līdz tam, ka sāk skatīties, kas izdevis, kur rakstīts utt, tad nu sāk  iepazīt  Deutche Gramophon, Telarc, Stokfish, FIM, un vēl daudz leiblu, kas "ieciklējušies" uz kvalitāti. 

Kaspich, tikko darbā izbrīvēšu telpu, salasīšu kādu komplektiņu, Tu jau zini, es dārgā gala aparatūru netirgoju un kāpīsa ta haiendam nav :: ...

 Tu būsi viens no pirmajiem, ko uzaicināšu :: ...

----------


## jankus

Vot, par to pirmo kabeli man kā parastam cilvēciņam nekad nav bijis skaidrs. Ko dos viens pēdējais metrs elektroinstalācijā, ja gan mājā, gan ceļā no mājas uz tuvējo transformatoru un no transformatora tālāk augstspriegumu līnijās tie kabeļi ir kādi ir? Tad jau akustiskas vadiem varbūt arī nopirkšu 3m akustisko kabeli par 35 santīmiem metrā, galā piespraudīšu pusmetrīgu Kimber cable un būs haiendīgs pieslēgums no pastiprinātāja pie AS??

----------


## kaspich

Jaani, es apsolos - tikliidz kaa pabeigshu savu tube preampu, doshos pie Tevis ciemaa  :: 
principaa, vajadzeetu buut taa, ka labu porciju otraas harmonikas buutu jaadzird arii uz vienkaarsha apriikojuma. tad nu buus jaameegjina saprast: patiik/nepatiik  :: 
nav jau taa, ka viss buutu baazhams vienaa chupaa:
piem., zelts CD matricaa - ekselents materiaals: slikti oksideejas, parasti [njemot veeraa cenu] - tiek panaakta laba tiiriiba: rezultaataa matricaa mazs kjuudu bliivums, ar laiku nepieaug;
interconnect vadiem - izolaacija, konektori, ekraana tips, kvalitaate - visam ir noziimee;
par tikla vadiem - jaa jau osscar mineeja - pat, ja tas audiofiils savelk savaa maajaa kvalitatiivus vadus - 1m aiz sienas: shausmas pilniigas;
u.t.t., utjpr.

----------


## Delfins

baro visu tehniku no āķiem...
Būs tev lokālais hi-end, nebūs kur pie***ties, ja nu vienīgi svinam  :: . Varēs tad arī eksperimentēt ar piejaukumiem "skābei". Augstākā pilotāža...  :: 

Vai arī barot no saules paneļiem. Skaņas kvalitāte būs atkarīga, vai ārā saule, vai mazliet mākoņains vai vispār no mēness  ::  [protams vārnas kļecka uz paneļa būs ar piegaršu]

PS: pafantazēt var jau visādi

----------


## janisp

Par tiem aķiem taisnība, biju pamēģinājis vecu bet labu Apogee 1000 ar aķa barošanu (standarta adaptera vietā)- nu labi bija.

Zinu pāris gadījumu, kad visu sistēmu baro no 10kW upša, kurš uzražo 230 V ar 1% kropļiem, tad caur trafu 230/230 un sistēma saņem tīru, stabilu barošanu.

----------


## Delfins

> baro no 10kW upša, kurš uzražo 230 V ar 1% kropļiem, tad caur trafu 230/230 un sistēma saņem tīru, stabilu barošanu.


 stulbi konvertēt... vēl pie tām ar 1% kropļiem..

----------


## janisp

::  10KW tīkla jaudas pie 1% kropļiem un slikti...
nu tad pastāsti, ko tad pats klausies, kāda sistēma, kādi vadi ::

----------


## osscar

Es pieturos pie šādām vadlīnijām: Akustiku vadi - ņemu īsākus cik vien var dotajā situācijā- 2,5 diametrs + labs kontakts. Nu lai vadi galīgi melni nepaliek pēc pus gada. Ja sistēma stacionāra - vispār pielodēt bez konektoriem  vai ja monoblokus izmanto -tad vispār var diezgan tuvu skandām tos novietot. Tas pats par starpbloku vadiem. Lai labs ekrāns un štekeris pats nav uz puņķiem. Izmantoju īsos 50cm kur vien var. Uzskatu , ka daudz lielāka vērība jāpiegriež signāla avotam, pastūzim un tumbām. Tie ietekmē skanējumu.

----------


## Delfins

nepiekritīšu oscaram, jo relatīvi "skanējumu" vispirms nosaka gaume un "ausis", vai tu vispār sadzirdi nianses tik būtiski  :: 

>> nu tad pastāsti, ko tad pats klausies, kāda sistēma, kādi vadi
pie kompja gandrīz pussabrucis 2.5 jack, latgalites ekranetais vads + Bark un kaut kādas tumbas. Es klausos favorite muziku, nevis "krutas nianses".

----------


## osscar

nianses nesadzirdēsi ja nav kaut cik labas tumbas , kaut vidējs CD aparāts un +- kaut Brigs. Nevar nedzirdēt atšķirību. Tikai jāpatrenējas bišķi, kad klausījos tikai s90 - ar neko nedzirdēju. Ja paklausās uz vienas un tās pašas sistēmas citu pastūzi vai citas skandas - var just atšķirību. Kau jau citā topikā minēju - vislielākās atšķirības bija tieši vokālos, balsu skaidrumā, kā Kaspich saka nekādu nazal vai šņācošu S un Z skaņu. Ja uz s90 klausās A klasi vai B - škirbas nav pa lielam. Ja Tumbas ir labākas, es pat ar savu iesācēja klausītāja ausīm un visu ne muzikālo dzirdi sadzirdu atšķirību starp instrumentiem un balsīm. Par D klasi jau teicu - tā skan tik plakani ka vispār nav baudāma...par augšām vispār nerunājot....
Ja nav ar ko salīdzināt - nav atšķirību.

----------


## arnis

> Par D klasi jau teicu - tā skan tik plakani ka vispār nav baudāma


 Atljaushos apgalvot, ka normaalu D klasi TU vispaar neesi dzirdeejis



> Es klausos favorite muziku, nevis "krutas nianses".


 +1. Bet arii favorite muuzikaa ir kaudze nianshu .... taa, ka dubults kaifs klausiities...

----------


## osscar

Nu daudz neesmu dzirdējis, bet esmu. un savu viedokli nemainu. Basam der,PA aplikācijām  bet ne vokāliem un mājās. Sorry, kad D klase pēc mērījumiem kaut par 50% pietuvosies pārējām klasēm - varbūt mainīšu viedokli.

----------


## Delfins

tāpat tas neko nemaina - tu vai nu esi enduser_vulgaris klausies muzičku vai kā fotogrāfijā "pikseļdr*zējs", resp. kuram garāks  :: 
Vēl jo vairāk, ja paralēli lasi grāmatu vai sporto...

----------


## osscar

bet ir jau reizes, kad gribas izbaudīt detaļas un mūziku, tā jau fonam da jeb kas der.

----------


## kaspich

padarishu situaciju nedaudz sarezgjiitaaku.
1. cilveekam dzirdes atminja [niansees] ir tikai 5..10 sekundes. peec shi laika posma speeja diferenceet nianses zuud. tas nav mans izgudrojums - to ir paarbaudijushi psihoakustikji blind testos. moraale - ja testeejam ampu un/vai skandas, jaabuut aatri aparsleedzamai referencei. jaa, iespeejams, ka amps A skan labaak kaa amps B, tachu - kalusoties vienu peec otra [ar pauzi komutaacijai], LJOTI iespejams, ka lauvas tiesa buus muusu pashu iedomas;
2. D klases ir dzahaadas. es saprotu Arnja sashutumu. D klase ir - saakot no Tripath cipammp made in China un beidzot ar Outline/Crown audio/Powersoft.
peedeejie [tapat kaa veel virkniitu citu] ir ar pilniigi cita liimenja piegaajienu. no tehniskaa viedoklja:
daudzpakaapju atpakaljsaites pirms un ARII PEEC izejas filtriem;
advanceeti izejas filtri
kvalitatiiva elementu baaze, augsta paarsleegshanaas frekvence
kvazirezonantie tilti [ar faazu nobiidi], u.t.t.

shaada D klase uz basiem un vidiem skan jau tuvu AB klasei. jaa, audiofiili taadu neizmantos [tiirais impulsnieks, lielaam jaudam], bet - der njemt veeraa, ka ir arii CITAADA D klase  ::

----------


## kaspich

> nepiekritīšu oscaram, jo relatīvi "skanējumu" vispirms nosaka gaume un "ausis", vai tu vispār sadzirdi nianses tik būtiski 
> 
> >> nu tad pastāsti, ko tad pats klausies, kāda sistēma, kādi vadi
> pie kompja gandrīz pussabrucis 2.5 jack, latgalites ekranetais vads + Bark un kaut kādas tumbas. Es klausos favorite muziku, nevis "krutas nianses".


 skumjsh piegaajiens. ar taadu nav ko lepoties.
trulums [lai kaadaa jomaa butu] ir un paliek trulums.

----------


## arnis

> Nu daudz neesmu dzirdējis, bet esmu. un savu viedokli nemainu. Basam der,PA aplikācijām  bet ne vokāliem un mājās. Sorry, kad D klase pēc mērījumiem kaut par 50% pietuvosies pārējām klasēm - varbūt mainīšu viedokli.


 Ak tad peekshnji tevi interesee meeriijumi  ::   ::  
Par favorite, piem -- neesu Stiibelja fans, bet vienaa no vinja labaakajaam dziesmaam manupraat, aaraa saule spiid, ir pavasariigs gaiss, un 42tajaa sekundee skatuves labajaa pusee ~2/3 no centra un dziljumaa pa vidu ( nedaudz aiz pasha Stiibleja ) ierejaas mazs suniitis, tjipa Freimanja Pepe vai kautkas tamliidziigs ... Wot ...tas ir favorite ...un tas rada sajuutas/ image... bildi ...
A tai pashaa laikaa jau var jau klausiities ampus , testeet liiknes softos, un besiities, ka laikaa veemiens nenaak ..... 
Kungi..atgrieziisimies vairaak pie zemes ... pie ierakstiem ...to, kas ir primaari ...




> audiofiili neizmantos


 Nu, peec aatruma/ precizitaates/ ( runa ir konkreeti par damping ietekmi ) , konkreetais D klases amps ir ar kaartu labaaks par jebkuru AB, kas bijis manaa kolekcijaa ...

----------


## osscar

Es vienmēr visu nomēru saviem dzelžiem iespēju robežās ar esošajiem instrumentiem.  Ir doma nomainīt skaņu karti, tad varēs arī spektru paskatīt un salīdzināt. es nezinu kur vēl ir tā sāls tiem D klases verķiem bez tām "izsmērētajām" augšām - tajā plakanumā. Varbūt tie profesionālie Kw verķiem viss ir ok ar jaudas rezervi utt., bet mājas aparātiem nepamet sajūta, ka tie impulsnieki ar savu regulāciju nespēj adekvāti ātri  "pabarot" to pastūzi vai....

----------


## kaspich

Arni - nu, kad izchammaashos, buus beidzot jaapatestee [jaapamera] taa D klase.
ljoti iespeejams, ka damping ir augstaaks, jo, piem., PLX series atpakaljsaite ir panjemta kaut kur platee, pie korpusa jau par kaartu nokritusies, Ipeak tomeer mazaaks, u.c. ligas. nu, par 7 tranju PA ampiem nerunaasim, tur ne dampinga, nekaa cita nav  :: 
PS maak smuki meeriit slodzi, kompenset vadu pretestibas, ierobezhot jaudas.. basiem - ekselents risinaajums.

----------


## osscar

būtu interesanti redzēt mērījumus. Biju uzgājis vienu angļu saitu kur daudz PA amiem bija salikti mērījumi. bet pazaudēju liku  ::

----------


## arnis

re nu man liekas ka korekti buutu saliidzinaat impulse response pie konstantas reaalas slodzes vienam, otram ampam. jo ko dod taas paardesmit tuukstosh daljas thd / un paaris -80dB IMD , ja uz ausi rezultaats ir ar kaartu dzirdams ....

----------


## Jurkins

Es, protams, esmu atpalicis  ::  , bet sen, sen atpakaļ daži krievu speci (zināmu iemeslu dēļ par rietumu pusi ziņu bija maz) ieteica ampam skatīties nevis uz nelineārajiem kropļojumiem, ko vairumā gadījumu saprot kā harmoniku koeficientu, bet uz intermodulāciju kropļojumiem. Tiešām nezinu kā sauc  rietumu analogu. Bet būtība ir tāda - dod iekšā pastūzim divas tuvas frekvences sinusoīdas un tad skatās, kas būs izejā. Tur jābūt milzumam ar frekvencēm n*F1+-m*F2. Vot vai tik šeit nav tā vokāla izsmērēšana un tie citi brīnumi, kad tipa sunīti nevar dzirdēt ierejamies.
ļoti iespējams, ka to var novērtēt arī, kā arnis saka, ar reakciju uz impulsveida signāliem.
Nu ja, un ar sildītajiem vadiem noteikti baltās pelītes purkšķīšus varēs dzirdēt.

----------


## arnis

Jurkin- OK, pienjemsim, ka intermodulaacija ir probleema D klasei ( peec definiicijas ) , bet kaa raksturot to, ka vienam ampam ir ar kaartu preciizaaka reakcija( taadam, kuram itkaa ir probleema ar IMD ) , bet tajaa pashaa laikaa skaneejums konkreetajaa diapazonaa nav gluzhi plakans / auksts , neizteiksmiigs ? Man domaat, ka taa nav intermodulaacija, taa bojaatu, nevis subjektiivi uzlabotu skaneejumu...

----------


## kaspich

> Es, protams, esmu atpalicis  , bet sen, sen atpakaļ daži krievu speci (zināmu iemeslu dēļ par rietumu pusi ziņu bija maz) ieteica ampam skatīties nevis uz nelineārajiem kropļojumiem, ko vairumā gadījumu saprot kā harmoniku koeficientu, bet uz intermodulāciju kropļojumiem. Tiešām nezinu kā sauc  rietumu analogu. Bet būtība ir tāda - dod iekšā pastūzim divas tuvas frekvences sinusoīdas un tad skatās, kas būs ieejā. Tur jābūt milzumam ar frekvencēm n*F1+-m*F2. Vot vai tik šeit nav tā vokāla izsmērēšana un tie citi brīnumi, kad tipa sunīti nevar dzirdēt ierejamies.
> ļoti iespējams, ka to var novērtēt arī, kā arnis saka, ar reakciju uz impulsveida signāliem.
> Nu ja, un ar sildītajiem vadiem noteikti baltās pelītes purkšķīšus varēs dzirdēt.


 IMD

un, ja AB klasei 2 in tonju gadiijumaa ir F1-F2, un chupinja produktu ap abaam frekvenceem [izmanto, piem., 19 un 20khz, amplituuda 1:1], tad D klasei padodot 
1gab. zemo frekvenchu komponenti + 1gab. augsto - sanaak mezhoniigs kjiiselis, jo izejas filtra droseles piesaatinaashanaas deelj [uz zemas frekvences kompoenentes] smuki moduleejas augstaakaas frekvences kompoennte. man domaat - taadeelj tik shausmiigi skan prastaa D klase, un taads kvalitatiivs leeciens ir tiem D klases ampiem, kam feedback ir PEEC filtra [arii ir].

tb, prastajai D klasei - uz 1khz THD ir ok, bet IMD [specifiskos testos] sasniedz 10% un vairaak  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Jurkin- OK, pienjemsim, ka intermodulaacija ir probleema D klasei ( peec definiicijas ) , bet kaa raksturot to, ka vienam ampam ir ar kaartu preciizaaka reakcija( taadam, kuram itkaa ir probleema ar IMD ) , bet tajaa pashaa laikaa skaneejums konkreetajaa diapazonaa nav gluzhi plakans / auksts , neizteiksmiigs ? Man domaat, ka taa nav intermodulaacija, taa bojaatu, nevis subjektiivi uzlabotu skaneejumu...


 piemeers iz dziives. car audio. tipveida amps, tipveida shema, 1:1komponenti kaa 90% shis klases ampu.
Avtozvuk testi lepni raada: pie Pout=1/10Pmax, pie 50hz THD = 1% [ar kaartu].

reaalie testi:
pie jaudas, kas tuvojas Pmax [0.5..0.8Pmax] THD pieaug [uz 50hz] liidz 3..4%.
paugstino F liidz 150Hz, pie Pout=1/10Pmax THD sasniedz 5..10%.
tas pats - pie F=20hz.

pie F=150Hz un P ir tuvu Pmax realais THD ir paari 10..20%.

tad par ko mees runaajam?  ::  kas tur var skaneet?  :: 

panjemam China Tripath.
uz 1khz THD=1..2%
uz 50Hz pie P=1W THD sasniedz 5..10%
pie IMD testa - vispaar nevar saprast, kas izejaa notiek  :: 

BET. kaa teica viens 'audiofiils' - taad tripath 'skan' teicami  ::

----------


## arnis

kaspich, tu neatbildeeji uz manu jautaajumu. 
par thd protams viss skaidrs ...

----------


## Jurkins

Es jau, arni, arī domāju, ka tā bojā skanējumu. Nu tā tīri uz pirkstiem gribas teikt, ka izsmērē to skaņu, pazūd dzidrums un atsevišķas nianses.

----------


## kaspich

aa, kas uzlabo? kapeec labaak?
nu, aciimredzot - izejas filtraa ir drosele ar lielaaku skjeersgriezumu, maigaku piesatinashanos. nedomaaju, ka formaalie parametri videejaas frekvencees vienam D hlamam no otra baigi atskjirsies. bet - deelj izejas filtra var buut kaa diena pret nakti  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Es jau, arni, arī domāju, ka tā bojā skanējumu. Nu tā tīri uz pirkstiem gribas teikt, ka izsmērē to skaņu, pazūd dzidrums un atsevišķas nianses.


 nu, bet protams. videejaa/labaa skanjdarbaa crest faktors ir ap 20db. taatad, klusaakajaas vietaas mees [pec pirma viina] dzirdesim vel -40db [bet attieciibaa pret basa sitienu -60db] bez saspringshanas.
ja ampam [basu uzsitiena briidii] THD ir 1+% ar plashu harmoniku spektru - uz taa fona visas smalkaas detaljas pazuud. bez variantiem..

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, tu neatbildeeji uz manu jautaajumu. 
> par thd protams viss skaidrs ...


 arii AB klasei ir/var buut preobleemas ar IMD.
IMD parasti ir 2..5 reizes augstaks par THD. ja PA ampam norada THD ap 0.5% [uz 1khz], tad IMD, padodot augshejos tonjus, var buut arii 10X lielaaks.
kopaa ar palielu Rout [suudiigu DF] un nenoturiibu pret gjeneraciju - tur var taads signals naakt aaraa, ka.. to i nepazisim  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Personīgi es par D klasi vispār neesmu domājis, tā kā mani neinteresē brīvdabas estrādes apskaņošana. Bet mājās? Tiešām gribētu dzirdēt vienu argumentu, kāda vella pēc mājās vajag D klases ampu. Sen atpakaļ biju meties uz impulsu barokļiem, tagad uzskatu, ka metināšanas aparātam tas ir super, bet ne ampam. Kur nu vēl pastūzi tādu mājās turēt.

----------


## kaspich

man D klase asocieejas ar sekojoshu piemeru:
iluzionists brauc pa virvi ar velosipeedu.
tikai D klases gadiijumaa - nepaartraukti raustot stuuri no vienas gala poziicijas liidz otrai.
ok, mees varam riteni taisiit super smagu, mees varam noliigt 5 paliigus, kas paliidzees notureties un nenomaukties, bet tas NEKAD un NEKAADI nebuus tik preciizi/nianseeti, kas normali stuurejot.

atliek tikai iedomaaties, kaa skaneetu PS, ja tam buutu visas shiis kontroles, managementa un feedback sisteemas, bet izeja: A+AB klase.. :P

----------


## arnis

Jurkin- piemeers . 70m2 telpa, prasiibas - bass vismaz 110-115-120dB listener zonaa, kas noziimee --- kaadi 125dB dereetu pie 1m. nu, tur taa--- ar rezervi --- kilowats prasaas ... grozies kaa gribi .... un shaubos, ka ES esmu taads vieniigais , zinu veel paariiti kjerto, kuriem patiik skalja, bet tiira muuzika, nevis kropljota...

----------


## Jurkins

Nu velns viņu zin, arni. Nu lai būtu kilovats. Ja Tev pašam, tad eksistē jau piem. risinājumi ar vairāklīmeņu barošanu. Protams arī tur kā saka v semje ņe bez uroda, bet nezin vai nebūs labāk par D.

----------


## ansius

kā gribas lamāties... ezotēriķi... jop#$%^

muldēt muld par lietām par kurām sapratne 0 līmenī, a sajēga te ir pāris cilvēkiem ddff, kaspich, un daži kas zin ko runā. Kas no jums kaut kāju ir spēris skaņu ierakstu studijā? tikai daži, kur nu vēl spriest par to kas tu notiek. Gluži kā aptiekā - 1/3 daļa no sortimenta ir homeopātiski līdzekļi, kam vienīgais zinātniski pierādītais efekts ir placebo. @#$% taisnība ir kur aitas, tur cirpēji.




> prasiibas - bass vismaz 110-115-120dB listener zonaa


 kāda te tīrība, sen jau tavai ausij THD ir kādi 20% par kādu tīrību te var būt runa.

Bija man te viens interesents, grib uzlabot sev skaņu mājās, bet nu pelēkā masa ar karotīti samaisīta caur hi-end žurnāliem. Vai homo soveticus ir tik dumjš? tiekoties ar ārzemniekiem, kaut kā esmu pamanījis ka tikai vidusskolu beigušais ir inteliģentāks par vidusmēra amerikāni. bet uh, kā spriežam par skanējumu, lietojot terminus, kurus nodefinēt neviens nav spējīgs, izmērīt nemāk un pierādāmi tikai ar noticēšanas palīdzību. un pie akla A/B testa izskan citāts no mythbusters "I reject your reality and substitute my own" (Es noraidu tavu realitāti un aizvietoju to ar savējo)...

----------


## arnis

ansius -- redzi, kāda te tīrība, sen jau tavai ausij THD ir kādi 20% par kādu tīrību te var būt runa. --- sheit jau es nerunaaju par ausiim, bet image. zheel ka nesaproti. kautgan-- vajadzeetu. shaubos, ka neesi kaadu augstaaka plauktinja skatuves sisteemu iestiepis kaadaa zaalee un uzlicis ko labaaku par tuc tuc ...

----------


## ansius

> shaubos, ka neesi kaadu augstaaka plauktinja skatuves sisteemu iestiepis kaadaa zaalee un uzlicis ko labaaku par tuc tuc ...


 smagi maldies puis... smagi...

----------


## arnis

ps- netaisos te kasiities, bet ansius- tu tak saproti, ja man vienu briidi vajag 120, bet otraa gribu baudiit 90dB, tas tak nenoziimee, ka katru reizi man ir jaatur 3-4 ampi rezervee, kuru katru reizi aizvietot/ paarsleegt. taapeec ir viens, kas konkreetajaa diapazonaa atbilst visam. par to staasts,. Tam konkreeti ir D klase. Nevis nejeegam, kuram sapratne nulle ( ja tu par mani ) , vai piem suniitim, kursh nekad nav bijis studijaa pie mikrofona




> *shaubos, ka neesi*


 tu vispaar lasi ko es rakstu ???

----------


## Didzis

D klases pastiprinātājs der priekš megafona un tur tam vieta. Nu nav tas mājas pastiprinātājs un viss. Nē. gan jau ir ekstremāļi, kurim sķiet, ka muzika jāklausās ar kilovatu jaudu. Gan jau var tos decibelus sarēķināt un vēl nez ko. Man pilnīgi pietiek ar 10W uz ausi  ::  .Manuprātjūs vispār esat patreiz aizrāvušies ar D klasi. Runa tak sākumā bija par elektrības vadu kurš uzlabo skaņu, vai drošinātājiem, kuri dara to pašu  ::  Būtu interesanti redzēt kaut vienu mērijumu, kurš pirādītu tās muļķības. Nu jā. HI-ENDisti jau no parasta osciogrāfa baidās kā no velna un reliģijā jau nekādus pierādijumus nevajag- pietiek ar ticību  ::   ::   ::

----------


## osscar

man arī normāla , es pat teiktu diezgan skaļa klausīšanās sastāda 10W+- vidēji, bet kā saka Kaspich - ja iešauj alko, tad parasti auss atslābinās un gribas skaļāk  ::  Nu ar mērījumiem jau var samērīt % daļās dāžadu komponenšu radītos kropļus - piem. Poliesters vs polipropilēns vai relejs vs no relejs ut.t. Bet tas imho nav  dzirdami.....sliktāk ir tiešām kaut kādas auzas ar zemēm, nepareizu ooc noņemšanas vietu, trafa novietošanu  ut.t....nekā ar vadiem vai detaļām ņemties.

----------


## arnis

> man arī normāla , es pat teiktu diezgan skaļa klausīšanās sastāda 10W+- vidēji,.


 Nu, un cik tad liela taa telpa ir ? 5x3 metri un kastes stuuros ?

----------


## osscar

ne - telpa ap 50m2  +- kastes pie vienas sienas vidus daļā.

----------


## ansius

arnis, tev interesanti konstruēti teikumi, tā kā atvaino...

bet, esmu daudz ko licis daudzās telpās, un tai skaitā studijā rakstījis mūziķus, ierakstus miksējējis, u.t.t. no manas pieredzes pie 90-96db parasti jau auss kropļo vairāk nekā pro pastiprinātājs un laba skaņu sistēma, līdz ar to spriedelēt pa skanējumu pie šādiem skaļumiem ir diez gan neadekvāti, ja kā mērinstrumentu lieto ausis. Cita lieta ir kalibrēt mērmikrofons, kas adekvāti parāda cik lielā pakaļā ir ar skaņu...

Tuc-Tuc mūzika ir laba, lai noteiktu vai pastiprinātāji ir pietiekami jaudīgi un tumbas pareizi izvēlētas pie attiecīgajām dB prasībām, jo parasti slikti konstruēta sistēma "aizrijas".

----------


## arnis

staasts apmeeram par to pashu, bet ideju ceru sapratiisi. nav te runa par ezoteeriku, bet reaals piemeers. 
viena tuc tuc dziesma no dj groove ( arii- favorite, nevis nianseetaas dziesmas ) . vienaa dziesmaa panesaas 40hz svaarstiiba. bija vrodji ka augstaakaa plauktinja 18'' + vrodji ka normaals ab klases amps, un 21'' +  d klases amps. grozies kaa gribi , pirmajaa variantaa skanja kaa visur, tjipa tipiska groove raskachka ar 2/3 harmonikaam utt, otrajaa --- tikai bikshu staras vibraacija ( pamattonis bez IMD / THD + veel kautkaa ko tehniski pareizi nevaru noraksturot )( uz ausi itkaa nav kinapu skanja, bet pienjemu, ka ir tuvaaka ieraksta origjinaalam nekaa hifiliitikju klausaamajaas sisteemaas )  . Jaa, es te iemetu klaat veel dazhaadus izstarotaajus, nav korekti, bet ideju ceru ka saprati .... Lai to levelu normaali izbaudiitu, ar 10W diemzheel nepietiek ....

----------


## ansius

nu 21" bez D klases grūti savākt. mana preference tādēļ ir 18" + liela kaste, attiecīgi, daudz reiz tīrāka skaņa par 21" kas ielikta 1x1x1m kastē kur nu bez D klases nekādi.

un ja kas, tad man patīk sistēmu pārbaudīt piem. pēc Gladiator [Soundtrack], īpaši gabals "The Battle"...

----------


## kaspich

lai buutu interesantaak.
vecais staasts:
kad saliidzinaaja subjektiivo skaljumu 2 sisteemaam:
1. studijas analogais lentinieks + lampu ampi;
2. CD + tranzistornieki
izraadiijaas, ka pie vienaada subjektiivaa [pietiekosha] skaljuma no lampu apriikojuma pietika ar 50w ampu, tranzistorniekiem- vajadzeeja ap 1kW.

moraale - soft clipping [crest ierobezhoshana] - nenormaala jaudas ekonomija.
te bija teema par orkjestra atskanjoshanu [klasiskaa muuzika]. sore, bet nu 10w amps pat mazaa telpaa ne tuvu netiks. dzezs? arii netiks..
redz, sheit vareetu but iemesls, kaapeec taadi hijagi skan it kaa labaak - vinji maigaak aiziet klipos.
bet tas noziimee - ampa jaudas par maz, lai piikjus atskanjotu  ::

----------


## tornislv

Ugu, es parasti piedāvāju Karmenu paklausīties, tur ir ~ 80dB skaļuma starpība vienā fragmentā. OK, nu varbūt ne 80, rīt nomērīšu. Bet vispār topiks te pa pus dienu riktīgā _holy war_ aizgājis.   ::

----------


## janisp

Ansius, ar savu aprobežotību nevajadzētu plātīties, bet tas nu tā, pie mums jau pieņemts un būs jau ok.

jā mēs studijās neejam, nemiksējam, nemasteringojam :: . Mēs, hifilitiķi, audiorasti, ezoteriķi klausāmies un priecājamies par labu mūziku un kvalitatīviem skaņu ierakstiem. Par nožēlu, mūsu varenie speciālisti, un kā var noprast arī ansius tai skaitā, pēdējo gadu laikā neko ievērības cienīgu no skanējuma kvalitātes viedokļa nav radījuši. 
Redzes (dzirdes) loka paplašināšanai iesaku iegādāties kaut vai šo disku:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/s ... clnk&gl=lv
tur arī buklets ar aprakstu un bildēm, kā tapa šis fenomenālais ieraksts.

----------


## kaspich

sheit par visiem 100 jaapiekriit Jaanja rakstiitajam. 'specu' izpildiijums ir nozheelojams..
un visvairaak mani tracina texti - jaa, bet vairakumam jau nevajag. ka tik mp3..
kaads sakars vairaakumam ar slikti/pavirshi padariitu darbu un/vai nejeegshanu? NEKAADS.

nee, ok, tik kruti mastereetu disku kaa Paula Timrota savulaik Opus Pro 'Dzimene' man otrreiz vairs nav gadiijies dzirdeet, bet - viduveeju suudu ir LJOTI daudz..

----------


## ansius

pārdomām par un pret hi-end: http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm

----------


## arnis

JaaniP, jaasaka godiigi, tas jaunais Gustavo disks man ne paaraak, kaut jaa--- starpiiba protams ir- glamuuriigaaks, miikstaaks skaneejums, teeja, kurai piebeerts par daudz cukura, man vismaz taa likaas. bija blakus viens vecaaks disks ...tur vismaz kautkaadas nianses/ izteiksmiigums...a taja ajaunajaa --taada sajuuta, ka dempings no 5000 buutu nogriezts uz 2-3 ....var jau buut ka hiendisti ir savaadaakaas domaas ...
Protams, nevar neatziimeet pamaniitaas paarmainjas ---- jaa ---- taadas IR . bet pie vainas ir/ bija tikai vadi, to jau mees nezinaam ....

----------


## kaspich

tas kas man [kaa logjiski domaajosham cilveekam] isti nav pienjemams - sildiitu vadu/citu aksesuaaru pienesums tiek piesaukts situaacijaas, kad ir kas ko piemineet, bet shis pienesums nav paarbaudaams [pat pashu audiofiilu saliidzinaams], bet iestaajas klusums, kad kaut kas tiek kritizeets [es te par skaneejumu].

tikai 2 situaacijas.
1. vienaa auto tiek ielikti vadi. it kaa parasti, 5 LVL/m. kad peec paaris meeneshiem auto dabuu kausinju kaiminjzemee, auto iipasnieks uzzin, ka vadi, izraadaas, esot sildiiti, taapeec tik labi skan;
2. lietotaajs ar savu auto iebraucis pie viena megadzirdiiga speca. specs ieseezhas, saka - reku, joslaa X vajag 3..4db pacelt [ne 0.3, bet 3 - it kaa deltai jaabuut dzirdamai].
kameer klients bakstaas ar kompi, specs jau sauc no salona - vot, vot - ideali. luuk, par to es runaaju! cita lieta!
a klients staav neizpratnee - kompis uzkaaries, pat nav paspeejis aplikaaciju atveert, kur nu veel ko izmainit..

----------


## janisp

Arni, nez vai haiendisti Gustiņu klausās :: ...
man būtu interesanti paklausīties jaunos remiksus (tajā pašā studijā veiktus) un salīdzināt ar disku, tas gan...

----------


## arnis

> Arni, nez vai haiendisti Gustiņu klausās...
> man būtu interesanti paklausīties jaunos remiksus (tajā pašā studijā veiktus) un salīdzināt ar disku, tas gan...


 Nu es jau arii itkaa neklausos, vnk vienaa "garaam ejot" briidii pagadiijaas abi diski uz rokaam, tad nu joka peec ieliku saliidzinaat. Bet gruuti jau taa pateikt, redz, kaaads ekvipments un mastereetaajs bijis vienaa/ otraa gadiijumaa, un vai pa vidu nav bijis kaads super audio software tube preamplifier plugin/ module . Taapeec tie vadi tik un taa paliek eenaa...

----------


## janisp

Arni, vadiem VIENMĒR jābūt ēnā! Tu tik precīzi izgaismoji diskusijas sāli: Vads nedrīkst ietekmēt elektronu virzību (ideāla gadījumā), bet realitātē, jo mazāk jūtama tā klātbūtne , ja tas ir labāks, ne obligāti dārgāks.
Tā kā miers mājās. Mūsu skaņas baznīcā vietas pietiek visiem ::

----------


## kaspich

man ir interesants piemeers:
Jurga. LT muuzikje.
1. elbuums. caur mp3 paardziits wav - skanja ir pusliidz ok
2. elbums - original, pirkts LT - skanja saliidzinoshi nekaada. dzidrums, skaidrums izpaliek..  
kur bijushi silditi vadi - hvz..

----------


## janisp

http://www.inoman.ru/works.html
te var paklausītes mp3, man patīk tas Pelagejas gabals
tas Nikita Ivanovs-Nomans ļoti interesants skaņu cilvēks, iesaku palasīt viņa domas,
raksts "A Korōl to golij" ,iesaku

----------


## tornislv

A man ... a man ... a man šodien atnāca paka ar 46 gab. LP. 1978 - 1985.  Popss protams - agrīnais DM, Billy Idol, pirmais Stings, pieci gab YELLO, Bowie, Robert Palmer, FGTH, pirmais Ultravox. BET! (c) Original first press, DE, UK, NL. No kolekcijas, mint, VG+ kondīcijā. Un kas pārsteidza - pat Depeche albums "A Broken Frame" , kas it kā elektronika, skan tik ahūni labi... Cik nu vakarā, kad bērni guļ. uzmest varēju ausi. Kas mani ieinteresēja - laikam nopirkšu ELKORā to pašu DM uz 180g vinila, šogad spiesto un salīdzināšu. Tikai vienu baidos - ka jaunais, neskatoties uz to, ka digitalizēts, neskan labāk   ::

----------


## kaspich

> A man ... a man ... a man šodien atnāca paka ar 46 gab. LP. 1978 - 1985.  Popss protams - agrīnais DM, Billy Idol, pirmais Stings, pieci gab YELLO, Bowie, Robert Palmer, FGTH, pirmais Ultravox. BET! (c) Original first press, DE, UK, NL. No kolekcijas, mint, VG+ kondīcijā. Un kas pārsteidza - pat Depeche albums "A Broken Frame" , kas it kā elektronika, skan tik ahūni labi... Cik nu vakarā, kad bērni guļ. uzmest varēju ausi. Kas mani ieinteresēja - laikam nopirkšu ELKORā to pašu DM uz 180g vinila, šogad spiesto un salīdzināšu. Tikai vienu baidos - ka jaunais, neskatoties uz to, ka digitalizēts, neskan labāk


 faak.. veel shodien atceros Hollywood Star Disco pirmo weekendu, kad bija DM nedeljas nogale. kaa skaneeja no vinila.. neaprakstaami. peec tam CD i klausiities negribeejaas.

klau, kaads savulaik bija tas Estonia 001 [skjiet] platinieks ar to hvz kaa sauca tonarmu [ar motora pievadu] vinjam tikai pozicioneeshana optiska bija?
mani traumeetu, ka adata demolee taadas plates..

----------


## tornislv

Kaspich, es nezinu, es biju snobs no pirmsākumiem, fāters man atdeva savu veco beltdrive Thorensu pēc tam, kad 70to beigās tika pie 1100tā Technics. Tā nu man nav pieredzes par Akordiem, Estoniām, Elektronikām, Korvetiem, Ārijām un Arkturiem... Kur palika Technics, nezinu, pēc tam vēl famīlijā bija SL-1401, un tad kādu laiku nekas. Tagad gan man te stūros sakrauti kādi 5 gab visādi brīnumi dažādās demolēšanas stadijās. Līdz galam esmu pacēlis tikai SL-2000, tam pašam vāks jāpulē vēl. Ja kādam gribas pa lēto kādu vecu galdiņgriezēju - laipni lūdzu  ::  ir gan Technics, gan SONY, gan ONKYO. Tikai darbs būs jāieliek.

Un plates ir , lai tās klausītos. Un vākus var ierāmēt un izmantot gleznu vietā.
Šo
[attachment=2:1fvbpv3h]2258125561_819f59ab37.jpg[/attachment:1fvbpv3h]
vai šo
[attachment=1:1fvbpv3h]2258120165_664036862f_o.jpg[/attachment:1fvbpv3h]
un šo:
[attachment=0:1fvbpv3h]A_broken_frame.jpg[/attachment:1fvbpv3h]
...

----------


## osscar

Nu jūs te sacepāt  ::  
Bet kopumā piekrītu kaspicham par lampām - tā ir , ka tās dēl soft klipinga liekas, ka var skaļāk griezt. Ja jau gribas  baigi basu - var tak basinieku barot kaut ar D klasi + augšām likt ko delikātāku. Jo parasti jau ja bass iebrauc klipā, visa af draza sit pa 'pīkstuļiem un skaņa nekāda...ar vadiem sakara nekāda visā tajā. Eh kārdināt  ::   jūs te ar to LP...

----------


## Didzis

Nu nezinu gan par to signāla ierobežosanos jeb, kā tagad "moderni"sauc-klipingu  ::  Es nezinu, kādam lācim jāuzkāp bērnība uz ausīm, lai teiksim pie 8W nedzirdētu, ka stipreklis sāk kropļot. Jā, kad uz katru ausi stāv pa 1kW un stipreklis tā uzgriezts, ka ausu bungadiņas, sitoties pret smadzenēm, jau taisa klipungu, tad varbūt ir nozīme, mīksts vai ciets tas klipings  ::   .

----------


## kaspich

> Nu nezinu gan par to signāla ierobežosanos jeb, kā tagad "moderni"sauc-klipingu  Es nezinu, kādam lācim jāuzkāp bērnība uz ausīm, lai teiksim pie 8W nedzirdētu, ka stipreklis sāk kropļot. Jā, kad uz katru ausi stāv pa 1kW un stipreklis tā uzgriezts, ka ausu bungadiņas, sitoties pret smadzenēm, jau taisa klipungu, tad varbūt ir nozīme, mīksts vai ciets tas klipings   .


 Tu esi optimists  :: 
labi buuveetam ampam iisu piikjiti [piem., slotinjas sitienu pa skjiivi] i isti nedzirdesi, tb, jaa - skan savaadaak, bet - vai taa bija/nebija.. hvz..
mees jau esam pieradushi, ka ampam, ejot clipaa, peec tam tas amps ilgi un dikti netiek aaraa no taa clipa, paraadaas dc komponente, ko vinjsh normaali neatstraadaa, peec briitinja deelj taas aiziet klipaa otrs plecs, tad veel kaut kaada I aizsardziiba [ar kriitosho liikni] iesaistaas..

jo viena lieta - klipaa aiziet izejas stage, bet standartaa - no normaaliem rezhimiem izlec aara viss, kas vien var izlekt - sakot ar diff kaskaadi, tad I spogulji, driveri, u.t.t.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Nu nezinu gan par to signāla ierobežosanos jeb, kā tagad "moderni"sauc-klipingu  Es nezinu, kādam lācim jāuzkāp bērnība uz ausīm, lai teiksim pie 8W nedzirdētu, ka stipreklis sāk kropļot. Jā, kad uz katru ausi stāv pa 1kW un stipreklis tā uzgriezts, ka ausu bungadiņas, sitoties pret smadzenēm, jau taisa klipungu, tad varbūt ir nozīme, mīksts vai ciets tas klipings   .


 Kādam āpsim jābūt lai turētu tādu stiprekli, kurš pie maksimālā ieejas signāla 1V sāktu ierobežot!? Eto čo, hapens rīlī? Es saprotu, ka lielie ražotāji lai atrastu jaunu mārketinga gājienu izdomā, ka pastiprinātāju drīkst darbināt pārslodzes režīmā, bet mājas samodujam jau nu gan jābūt taisītam ar rezervi. Vai arī es ko nesaprotu?

----------


## osscar

nu viss atkarīgs arī no akustiku jūtības, vienam pietiek ar 10w citam ar 1000 par maz....

----------


## AndrisZ

Kā Tu sarēķināji ka 8W ir pie 1V ?

----------


## arnis

oskar- 
nu viss atkarīgs arī no akustiku jūtības, vienam pietiek ar 10w citam ar 1000 par maz....
ko tu ar to gribeeji teikt ?

----------


## osscar

neko īpašu - tikai ta ko , katrai akustikai vajag savu pastūzi .....

----------


## kaspich

> nu viss atkarīgs arī no akustiku jūtības, vienam pietiek ar 10w citam ar 1000 par maz....


 nepareizi :P


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_pres ... sure_level
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Threshold_of_human_hearing


ljoti vienkarshi:
ljoti klusa istaba ap 30db.
dzirdamiibas slieksnis uz augshaam un apakashaam pat paasniedz shos 30db.

ja mees runaajam, ka CD [ne idealaakais] datu neseejs ir ar 100db dinamisko idapazonu, vieniigais veidds, kaa klausiites, nezaudeejot info - piikjii liidz tiem 130db  :: 
klausoties pie tiem 5w piikjii, videejais skaljums ir ap 85db [pat mazaak], liidz dzirdamibas slieksnim paliek 40..50db. NE VAIRAAK.
liidz ar to - par baigama nianseem runaat pie 85db.. iisti nebuutu korekti :P

----------


## arnis

nee, tu gribeeji teikt, ka man ir suudiigs subs, jo ar 1kw ir par maz, savukaart tev ir krutaakaas tumbas latvijaa, jo pietiek ar 8W
varbuut mums vnk ir dazhaadas prasiibas ( ar apgrieztu tendenci ) :P

----------


## kaspich

> nee, tu gribeeji teikt, ka man ir suudiigs subs, jo ar 1kw ir par maz, savukaart tev ir krutaakaas tumbas latvijaa, jo pietiek ar 8W
> varbuut mums vnk ir dazhaadas prasiibas ( ar apgrieztu tendenci ) :P


 vsjo, strelka Ogres Statoilaa.  ::

----------


## osscar

ja dažādas gan  ::  Katrs klausās to kas patīk un uz tā kas patīk. sabi man ir švaks - 100W laikam, bet izmantoju tik filmām.

----------


## arnis

cik grami aktiivaas masas ?  :: 
jaa, tie wati gan kautko mega izsaka  ::

----------


## kaspich

bisku plashaak.
dabaa radiitajaam skanjaam crest faktors ir milziigs. senchu senchi klausiijaas, kaa mezhaa klusi lapas iechabaas. tajaa pat laikaa visaadi ljaunie zveeri skalji bljaava [koijoti, pundurbriezhi]. shaadu dinamisko diapazonu ierakstiit, CD, diemzheel, nespeej. normaala akustika atskanjot - nespeej.

tad nu ir visaadi kompresori/limiteri, u.c. dinamiskaa apstraade.

dabaa radiitajaam skanjaam normaali nav milziigs zemo tonju liimenis. iznjeemums - peerkons, kaadi klinshu blikji kad krit. bet - tad uzreiz ir smadzeneem briesmu signaals - trauksme.
liels tesiens zemejaa galaa bija rituaalu bungaam, ko izmantoja alja taa laika sabiedriskajiem pasaakumiem. appiipeejaas/apzeleejaas zaaliites, bumbum - galva dulla, un tad grupnjiks vai kolektiivs kino seanss [kaada upureeshana, vai kas cits].

shobriid muusu dzirdes ir notrulinaajushaas. diemzheel. sore par atkaapi.

----------


## kaspich

> cik grami aktiivaas masas ? 
> jaa, tie wati gan kautko mega izsaka


 man paari 100kg stabili bet, sen sveeries neesmu..

----------


## Long

Tēmas aizsācējam laikam tomēr wifi paroļu skenēšana labāk padodas.

Atgriežoties pie diskusijas, izskatās, ka te monstri savākušies, kas var ilgstoši >100dB klausīties.
Esmu redzējis, kā 25 m^2 telpā 2kV subi klausījās un priecājās par 18Hz. Citādi kā par audionarkomāniju to es nosaukt nevaru.

----------


## arnis

18Hz neviens [normaals] subs nespeelee, it iipashi taads, kuram ir 2KW jaudas ... 
to sauc nevis par audio narkomaaniju, bet par aprobezhotu dumumu

cita lieta, ka aarzemees vienam fanaatam zem griidas bija izbuuveets rupors ar 20 gab 18'' un trubas garumu, kas shkjiet atbilda rezonansei zem 16Hz --- tad tur mosh levelu var kautkaadu dabuut ....zheel, nevaru aatrumaa bildi atrast.....
aa, rekur ir 
http://www.electronichouse.com/slidesho ... y/4333/709
Ps- Kaspich- ir arii taadi, kuriem juutiiba ir 78dB w/m

----------


## kaspich

2kV? tas nu gan buus iespaidiiKs..
a kaads sakars jaudai ar tesienu? 
kaads sakars SPL piikji, ar videejo tesienu?
pie crest 20db un piikja SPL 110db, videejais SPL ir 90db. kur spazma?


p.s. ir, piem., auto supji ar mms kaa kjiegjelim un juutiibu ap 80db/1w. un? 1kw ir.. 110db. daudz? nedomaaju..

jaa, tas pagrabs ir lalaabs  ::

----------


## kaspich

iists subs speelee no 0hz.
kaa tas vadamais vntilators  :: 
no 0..25hz

http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/2378297

----------


## jankus

> iists subs speelee no 0hz.
> kaa tas vadamais vntilators 
> no 0..25hz


 Vot, gribēju kā reiz paprasīt vai kāds ir spēlējies ar tamlīdzīgu devaisu: http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/aud ... eghcl.html

----------


## arnis

tie ir tie vibratori ko pie kreesliem montee 
jaa, man choms ir speeleejies, *esot* baigi OK
radot efektu vnk nenormaalu. nav jaaiegriezh basi ruchkaa, driverus nevajagot ...
hvz, man nav bijis , un arii nevajag. man labaak patiik dabiskaa celjaa .... nevis visaadi efektizatori ....tas vairaak prieksh kino...

----------


## kaspich

> iists subs speelee no 0hz.
> kaa tas vadamais vntilators 
> no 0..25hz
> 
> 
>  Vot, gribēju kā reiz paprasīt vai kāds ir spēlējies ar tamlīdzīgu devaisu: http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/aud ... eghcl.html


 nee, paldies. un arii nespeeleeshos.
kaadriez bij shaadi duudi, lai caur rigjipsi fullrange speeleetu  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Vot, gribēju kā reiz paprasīt vai kāds ir spēlējies ar tamlīdzīgu devaisu: http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/aud ... eghcl.html


 Varbūt kādam labi _noiet_, kad šāds _Buttfucker_ jeb masturbators zem krēsla pieskrūvēts...  ::

----------


## ddff

Dibena spaardiitaajus pirms paaris gadiem aktiivi izmantoja kurli bundzenieki - pieskruuvee zem bungu benjkja un var normaali kick iegriezt. Bet par cik tajaa spekraa darbojas arii basgitaara, kaaada sekvencera cilpa un Hammonda zemais registrs, tad tur taada jezga sanaaca, ka driizaak caureju dabuut, ne ko saprast. Taapeec pasaule atgriezaas pie vecaa labaa - kaartiiga subu kaudze bundzeniekam aiz muguras (atseviskji eksemplaari ar muguru pat atstuteejas pret tiem) un var vaaleet.

Veel esmu redzeejis, ka basistiem uz zemes ir plaana kastiite, kur pakaapties, tur iekshaa kaut kas liidziigs ljurinaas.

ddff

----------


## ddff

> izskatās, ka te monstri savākušies, kas var ilgstoši >100dB klausīties.


 Ko apziimeejam ar jeedzienu ilgi?
Normaalaa koncertaa ap 8 stundaam, ieskaitot sound check, generaalmeeginaajumu un pashu koncertu. Metaalistu festivaalaa var sanaakt arii diennakts. Tur parasti ir 110 ... 120 dBA.

ddff

----------


## arnis

Nu ko kungi, gatavojamies riktiigam audiorastijas karam ? ::   ::

----------


## Isegrim

::   Vai tad patiesi audiorasti brūķē ko citu, izņemot "air core"???

----------


## osscar

Nu kādi tur kari  ::  kaut kādi filtra kondensatori  ::   Pie izejas sprieguma, domāju nekāda atšķirība nav vai tas papīrnieks vai polipropilēns. 
D.Self savā pēdējā grāmatā - small signal audio design ir samērījis dažādus kondensatorus pie 10 - 20V rms. Lielākais thd ir poliesters. Pārējiem  polistirēns un polipropilēns uzrāda caurmērā 0.0002% thd pieaugumu ,  un nelielas atšķirības virs 20Khz - pirmajam 0.001% otrajam 0.0005%. Es neticu tiem kondensatora kariem.   ::

----------


## Texx

> Visiem, kuri pēc dzeršanas nespēj izvemties ir vērts palasīt sekojošos linkus:
> 
> http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=759
> http://aboutcables.blogspot.com/


 Netīšām caur google uzdūros šiem. Nu jāsaka, te tik vemt un vemt. Interesanti vai kāds no viņiem arī ko pērk? Vadi par 250 Ls   ::  Te jau Tvaika iela raud pēc viņiem   ::

----------


## Delfins

Nu skaistumam arī dimantus pērk par figzincikkosmiskām summām. Caurspīdīgā ogle jau vien ir.. tas nekas, ka netiek izmantotas izcilās īpašības  ::

----------


## janisp

"Re: Ideāls lokālās audiorastijas paraugs
lietotājs Texx » 09 Maijs 2011, 16:31

Gunars.Smerlins rakstīja:
Visiem, kuri pēc dzeršanas nespēj izvemties ir vērts palasīt sekojošos linkus:

http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=759
http://aboutcables.blogspot.com/


Netīšām caur google uzdūros šiem. Nu jāsaka, te tik vemt un vemt. Interesanti vai kāds no viņiem arī ko pērk? Vadi par 250 Ls   Te jau Tvaika iela raud pēc viņiem  "
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++============================+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++========================++++++++
kā pašsajūta, kārtīgi izvēmāties? plenči, dzert vajag mazāk ::  tad vadi par 250 LVL neliksies nekas īpašs.

ja esat skaidrā un neko treknu neesat kuņģi stūmuši tad te būs vadiņi jūsu vemšanas refleksu kairināšanai:

http://www.vhaudio.com/neotech-nep-1001.html
http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/furu ... rflux.html
http://www.element-acoustics.ca/product ... t=&pid=140
http://www.highendcable.co.uk/Nordost%2 ... 0Cords.htm

patīkamu vemšanu!

----------


## arnis

Jaani, ko nu uzvelcies, Texxx tak te muuzhdien salmus kulj  ::  
Lai veicas filozofijaa  ::

----------


## Texx

Jā, nu salmus jau kuļu   ::   Bet nu par tādu naudu kabeļus nepirktu. Laiakm neko nesaprotu no akustikas. Neesmu tik liels fīls. Par to naudu nopirktu labi labo komplektu: pastiprinātāju ar visiem skaļruņiem.

----------


## Delfins

Par to visu naudu es uzreiz kādu dzīvajā uzaicinātu, lai uzspēlē...

----------


## ansius

labu studijas monitoru komplektu pa 1K LS var dabūt un miers... a nē ar ezotērismu lūk jānodarbojas... kā parasti: kur aitas -> tur cirpēji

----------


## ddff

Ljaudis,

aiz iignajiem komentaariem saskatu vaaji sleeptu skaudiibu :]
Un ir arii iemesls- ja kaads speej paarliecinaat cilveeku (vai pat vairaakus) iegaadaaties vadu par shaadaam summaam, tas noziimee, ka vinjsh speej gandriiz jebko. Es, piemeeram, buutu prieciigs, ja vairaaki cilveeki Latvijaa, kam piemiit shaadas speejas, tirgotu vadus (kaadus speciaalos- Pokainju mezhaa viitos un saulleekta laikaa ar riita rasu slaciitos) uz Eiropu vai Ameriku. Valsts no kriizes buutu aaraa ar raavienu!
Principaa, var iet arii taalaak- kad savaakts pietiekams sekotaaju skaits, pasludinaat sevi par mesiju un uzsaakt krusta karus pret neticiigajiem.

ddff, potenciaals karaguusteknis

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Ljaudis,
> Un ir arii iemesls- ja kaads speej paarliecinaat cilveeku (vai pat vairaakus) iegaadaaties vadu par shaadaam summaam, tas noziimee, ka vinjsh speej gandriiz jebko. Es, piemeeram, buutu prieciigs, ja vairaaki cilveeki Latvijaa, kam piemiit shaadas speejas, tirgotu vadus (kaadus speciaalos- Pokainju mezhaa viitos un saulleekta laikaa ar riita rasu slaciitos) uz Eiropu vai Ameriku. Valsts no kriizes buutu aaraa ar raavienu!
> 
> ddff, potenciaals karaguusteknis


 Lohatrons paliek lohatrons. Bagātu idiotu nav tik daudz. Glābj vienīgi milzīgais peļņas procents. Nedomāju, ka šis ir tas uz ko tiekties.

----------


## janisp

> Ljaudis,
> Un ir arii iemesls- ja kaads speej paarliecinaat cilveeku (vai pat vairaakus) iegaadaaties vadu par shaadaam summaam, tas noziimee, ka vinjsh speej gandriiz jebko. Es, piemeeram, buutu prieciigs, ja vairaaki cilveeki Latvijaa, kam piemiit shaadas speejas, tirgotu vadus (kaadus speciaalos- Pokainju mezhaa viitos un saulleekta laikaa ar riita rasu slaciitos) uz Eiropu vai Ameriku. Valsts no kriizes buutu aaraa ar raavienu!
> 
> ddff, potenciaals karaguusteknis
> 
> 
>  Lohatrons paliek lohatrons. Bagātu idiotu nav tik daudz. Glābj vienīgi milzīgais peļņas procents. Nedomāju, ka šis ir tas uz ko tiekties.


 Vēl viens "tālavas taurētājs"  ::  nu pastāsti uz kurieni tad tiekties? 

Bagātu idiotu tiešam maz (ja nu vienīgi defektīvi mantinieki), bet bagātu cilvēku ar aizraušanos pilnīgi pietiekami, lai high end bizness pastāvētu:
ja kāds tuvākajās dienās apmeklēs:
http://www.highendsociety.de/english/hi ... ighend.php
varam tur piektdien satikties, iedzert pa aliņam un apmainīties iespaidiem.

 ddff nav tālu no patiesības par to vadu tirdzniecību uz ASV ,tikai tas notiek nevis no LV bet no LT:
http://www.lessloss.com/
neesmu šo vadu tirgotājs :: , bet lietotājs gan. Leiši dabūjuši to gatavu- vadiņš nav pārāk dārgs (ap 1100USD) bet iekabina daudziem 2-3 reizes dārgākiem, un galvenais noieta tirgus-ASV.
LV arī ir savs audio sasniegums - Raimonda Skuruļa Elektroakustisko starotāju akustisko parametru koriģēšanas paņemiens un iekārta tā realizācijai, Latvijas patents LV1334213. Tam nav nekāda skara ar kabeļiem, bet toties tiešs sakars ar kvalitatīvu skaņu.

----------


## tornislv

...un kā tad letiņu izlolotais BlueMic? (protams, bez kašķa jau procesā neiztika)  ::

----------


## JDat

> ...un kā tad letiņu izlolotais BlueMic? (protams, bez kašķa jau procesā neiztika)


 Zinu ka BlueMic nenodarbojas ar zelta vadiem uc figņām. Tur viss balstās uz mērījumiem. Protams bez subjektīvā novērtējuma ar ne kas nenotiek.

----------


## Didzis

Nu nevajag jaukt skurulizatoru un BlueMic ar elektrības vadu lohatronu.  Nu jā, senāk čigāni māceja vecu zirgu notirgot par bargu naudu, tagad  modernie "čigāni" tirgo elektrības vadu par vājprātīgu naudu, kaut patiesībā pastiprinātājs tieši tāpat skanēs ar visparastāko datorvadu par latu. Laiki mainās, bet tikumi nē   ::

----------


## ddff

Skurulizators gan arii iet vienaa chupaa ar vadiem.
Ja netiek intensiivi staastiits par pozitiivo efektu, tad uz labi reguleetas sisteemas tas nav saklausaams. Esmu piedaliijies paaris demo. Principaa daargs 2 kanaalu ekvalaizers.

ddff, veel 30 gadus iztiks bez automaatiskiem ekvalaizeriem

----------


## Didzis

Es jau arī neesmu skurulizatora fans, bet nu tehniski tur viss loģisks un saprotams. Savukārt HI-END elektrības vadi ir pilnīgs lohatrons  ::

----------


## tvdx

nu,... vadam ir noziime  :: 
nu ok ok nejau vadam, bet kabelm gan...
nav jau datoram necik labs skaneejums aaraa, bet kad blakus line-out veel tiek usb flashka iebaazta... :/ manas ausis to neciesh..., reaalaa skjirba ir ljooooooti labs ekraans, kas nav notaupiits  un ir vnk. iezemeets nepievienojot austinjai

----------


## JDat

> nu,... vadam ir noziime 
> nu ok ok nejau vadam, bet kabelm gan...
> nav jau datoram necik labs skaneejums aaraa, bet kad blakus line-out veel tiek usb flashka iebaazta... :/ manas ausis to neciesh..., reaalaa skjirba ir ljooooooti labs ekraans, kas nav notaupiits  un ir vnk. iezemeets nepievienojot austinjai


 Čuvak! Ti sam poņil čto skazal?




> iezemeets nepievienojot austinjai

----------


## tornislv

Es šodien nejauši nopirku eBajā kaut kādus AudioQuest Cheetah, 0.75m pa pārdesmit euro, cerams, ka neesmu pārmaksājis. PayPal konts bija jāiztīra  :: 
Kad atnāks, tad varēšu dziedāt Ozianna, vai arī sērīgi vilkt "es tak zināju, ka uz muļķi ķer" _pūtvējiņu_ meldiņā  ::

----------


## janisp

ja par šiem:"Межблочный Triple Balanced (3 проводной сбалансированный) аудио кабель с разъемами 2 RCA - 2 RCA, длина 1.5 м, проводники из серебра (Perfect-Surface Silver (PSS)), gaisa/teflona izolators" samaksāji pārdesmitus EUR, tad Tev ir paveicies (no pirkuma viedķļa). Ja savā sistēmā nekādu uzlabojumu nejutīsi ir divi varianti: tā ir tik laba, ka nekādi dārgie kabeļi nav vajadzīgi vai arī otrs variants, tā ir tik sūdīga, ka vari sākt to izpārdot ebajā  ::

----------


## JDat

Kāds var nosaukt racionālu iemeslu kāpēc daži signāla (Līnijas līmenis) kabeļi skan labāk?

----------


## Didzis

JDat, cilvēki ar tehnisku izglītību to izdarīt nevar   ::

----------


## JDat

> JDat, cilvēki ar tehnisku izglītību to izdarīt nevar


 Tev tak es vai kolēga stāstīja kāpēc sudraba vads skanēja labāk par parastu vadu... Neatceries to stāstu?

----------


## ddff

> Kāds var nosaukt racionālu iemeslu kāpēc daži signāla (Līnijas līmenis) kabeļi skan labāk?


 Tas ir vienkaarshaak par vienkaarshu- dazhi signaala kabelji pashi ir labaaki, taapeec arii skan labaak. To meera ar labuma meeriitaaju. Ir taada universaala ieriice ar kuru nosaka labu vadu, labu dziesmu, alu- jebko.

ddff

----------


## JDat

Nu tad beidzot...  ::

----------


## jankus

> Es šodien nejauši nopirku eBajā kaut kādus AudioQuest Cheetah, 0.75m pa pārdesmit euro, cerams, ka neesmu pārmaksājis. PayPal konts bija jāiztīra 
> Kad atnāks, tad varēšu dziedāt Ozianna, vai arī sērīgi vilkt "es tak zināju, ka uz muļķi ķer" _pūtvējiņu_ meldiņā


 Mani pirmie puslīdz normālie starpbloku kabeļi bija Cambridge audio pacific. Pirms ~8 gadiem par tiem samaksāju 28 latus. Kopumā atsauksmes ļoti labas. Uz atsevišķām audio sistēmām ir jūtams, ka tie nedaudz piekrāso midrange. Pēc tam priekš kinozāles iegādājos Eccose "Best boy" (tā tie saucās  :: ) trīs pārus par Ls25 katru. Man liekas, ka skan diezgan neitrāli, bet nu kopumā neko ļoti labu par tiem nevaru pateikt. Pēc tam nākamais pirkums- Eccose Conductor par kādiem 39 latiem laikam toreiz tirgoja Unisonā. Kopumā tie liekas ļoti labi, neitrāli. Biju ļoti apmierināts ar tiem kādu laiku. 
Pēc tam ebayā nopirku metrīgo Qunex silver spiral, protams, lētāk nekā Unisonā http://www.audiosalons.lv/lv/catalog.php?prod_id=678. Tas ir mans references starpbloku kabelis.  ::  Pagaidām neko labāku neesmu atļāvies nopirkt..
Vēl pēc tam ebayā pusmetrīgo Qunex silver spiral, kas veikalā nez kāpēc maksā dārgāk par to metrīgo, kas man ir, taču subjektīvi vērtējot skan sliktāk. Ir vairāk, labāki un artikulēti basi, taču vidi- nekādi- ļoti vēsi un nekomfortabli. Metrīgos vadus gan pirku lietotus un tie atšķīrās pirmām kārtām ar to, ka tiem bija ar bultiņām norādīts virziens, kādā tie ir jāsprauž. 
Pēdējais pirkums intereses pēc: http://cgi.ebay.com/1M-RCA-Interconnect ... 3cb81e84b4 Šis nedaudz atgādina Cambridge audio pacific. 

Taisnību sakot tur gan jāskatās kā katrs kabelis skan attiecīgajā sistēmā. Piemēram salikuma Marantz CD63 + Cambridge audio pacific + vientaktnieka lampu pastiprinātāja + Simfonijas tumbas skaņa ir tik kaitinoša ar saviem pārlieku iezīmētajiem un iekrāsotajiem vidiem, ka ilgāk par 5 minūtēm pie vislabākās gribas to klausīties neesmu vienkārši spējīgs. Kad Cambridge audio vadu vietā ieliek pusmetrīgo Qunex silver spiral- viss nostājas +/- savās vietās kā tam vajadzētu skanēt. Pretējs salikums- Marantz CD6000 OSE KI Signature + pus metrīgais Qunex silver spiral + Exposure 2010 pastiprinātājs ir gandrīz vai tik pat nebaudāms. Tas no tā, ko man sanācis salīdzināt attiecībā uz interkonektu kabeļiem. Ar akustiskajiem kabeļiem ir sanācis spēlēties mazāk.. Vienīgā biwiring jēga, manuprāt, ir tā, ka var uz vūferi un pīkstuli vilkt dažādus kabeļus, imho.. Citi jau liek uz vūferi vara kabeļus un uz pīkstuli sudrabotos, citi, varbūt otrādi.  :: 
Torni, katrā ziņā, ja uznāk vēlēšanās paklausīties un salīdzināt kaut ko no maniem starpbloku kabeļiem, droši PM!  ::

----------


## jankus

> Kāds var nosaukt racionālu iemeslu kāpēc daži signāla (Līnijas līmenis) kabeļi skan labāk?
> 
> 
>  Tas ir vienkaarshaak par vienkaarshu- dazhi signaala kabelji pashi ir labaaki, taapeec arii skan labaak. To meera ar labuma meeriitaaju. Ir taada universaala ieriice ar kuru nosaka labu vadu, labu dziesmu, alu- jebko.
> 
> ddff


 Tādu lietu kā, induktivitāti, pretestību, piemēram jau nu gan var nomērīt.. ..un, cik zinu, ir cilvēki, kas to mēra!
Mans tests, ko gribētu kādreiz izveikt- pielikt interkonekta kabeļus pie 5GHz wifi antenas.  ::  Līdz šim esmu salīdzinājis CA-400, LMR240 un TV koaksiālo kabeli. Pēdējo šīm vajadzībām labāk nelietot, pat pie 2.4GHz frekvences, jo signāla zudumi pat pusmetrīgam ir vērā ņemami..

----------


## Didzis

jankus, pag, mēs tak runājam par frekvenču diapazomu 20Hz-20kHz, nevis par 2,4Hz   ::   Skaidrs, ka uz 2,4GHz izpaužas vājinajums dažādos kabeļos un tur viss ir skaidrs, gan par skinefekru, gan ar dielejtriķa parametriem. Skaņas signāls, salīdzinājumā ar 2,4GHz, ir "līdzstrāva"  ::  
Es kā reizi esmu cilvēks kurš vispirms mēra elektriskos parametrus, nevis gari un plaši runāju par vadu ietekmi uz skaņu.  Tev ir dazādi 'lepni vadi' nu tad uztaisām labratorijas darbu un pamēram to elektriskos parametrus. Reāli jau var izmerīt tikai kapacitāti un omisko pretestību. Skin efekts 1m audiokabeļos nav nomērams, jo tas pie 20Hz un 20kHz frekvences neatstāj nekādu iespaidu. Ja kāds nomerīs skinefektua ietekmi zemfrekvences kabeļos, uzreiz uzsaukšu konjaku   ::   Izmēram skaņas avota izejas pretestību un stiprekļa ieejas pretestību. Tālāk liekam mērmikrofonu tumbas priekšā un skatāmies, kas tad skaņā mainās pie dažādiem vadiem. Tas tak ir tik elementāri. Nu jā, skaņas mīletāji jau no mēraparātiem baidās kā velns no krusta  ::

----------


## ivog

> Es šodien nejauši nopirku eBajā kaut kādus AudioQuest Cheetah, 0.75m pa pārdesmit euro, cerams, ka neesmu pārmaksājis. PayPal konts bija jāiztīra 
> Kad atnāks, tad varēšu dziedāt Ozianna, vai arī sērīgi vilkt "es tak zināju, ka uz muļķi ķer" _pūtvējiņu_ meldiņā 
> 
> 
>  Mani pirmie puslīdz normālie starpbloku kabeļi bija Cambridge audio pacific. Pirms ~8 gadiem par tiem samaksāju 28 latus. Kopumā atsauksmes ļoti labas. Uz atsevišķām audio sistēmām ir jūtams, ka tie nedaudz piekrāso midrange. Pēc tam priekš kinozāles iegādājos Eccose "Best boy" (tā tie saucās ) trīs pārus par Ls25 katru. Man liekas, ka skan diezgan neitrāli, bet nu kopumā neko ļoti labu par tiem nevaru pateikt. Pēc tam nākamais pirkums- Eccose Conductor par kādiem 39 latiem laikam toreiz tirgoja Unisonā. Kopumā tie liekas ļoti labi, neitrāli. Biju ļoti apmierināts ar tiem kādu laiku. 
> Pēc tam ebayā nopirku metrīgo Qunex silver spiral, protams, lētāk nekā Unisonā http://www.audiosalons.lv/lv/catalog.php?prod_id=678. Tas ir mans references starpbloku kabelis.  Pagaidām neko labāku neesmu atļāvies nopirkt..
> Vēl pēc tam ebayā pusmetrīgo Qunex silver spiral, kas veikalā nez kāpēc maksā dārgāk par to metrīgo, kas man ir, taču subjektīvi vērtējot skan sliktāk. Ir vairāk, labāki un artikulēti basi, taču vidi- nekādi- ļoti vēsi un nekomfortabli. Metrīgos vadus gan pirku lietotus un tie atšķīrās pirmām kārtām ar to, ka tiem bija ar bultiņām norādīts virziens, kādā tie ir jāsprauž. 
> Pēdējais pirkums intereses pēc: http://cgi.ebay.com/1M-RCA-Interconnect ... 3cb81e84b4 Šis nedaudz atgādina Cambridge audio pacific. 
> 
> ...


 Es labprāt paņemtu starpbloku kabeli, kas nāk komplektā Maximā iegādātam 20 Ls vērtam  DVD atskaņotājam un salīdzinātu skanējumu ar tiem 20-30-40-xx Ls vērtajiem ... man nez kādēļ liekas ka nebūšu spējīgs saklausīt jebkādu atšķirību ... bet nu pamēģināt gan gribētu   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jankus

> jankus, pag, mēs tak runājam par frekvenču diapazomu 20Hz-20kHz, nevis par 2,4Hz    Skaidrs, ka uz 2,4GHz izpaužas vājinajums dažādos kabeļos un tur viss ir skaidrs, gan par skinefekru, gan ar dielejtriķa parametriem. Skaņas signāls, salīdzinājumā ar 2,4GHz, ir "līdzstrāva"  
> Es kā reizi esmu cilvēks kurš vispirms mēra elektriskos parametrus, nevis gari un plaši runāju par vadu ietekmi uz skaņu.  Tev ir dazādi 'lepni vadi' nu tad uztaisām labratorijas darbu un pamēram to elektriskos parametrus. Reāli jau var izmerīt tikai kapacitāti un omisko pretestību. Skin efekts 1m audiokabeļos nav nomērams, jo tas pie 20Hz un 20kHz frekvences neatstāj nekādu iespaidu. Ja kāds nomerīs skinefektua ietekmi zemfrekvences kabeļos, uzreiz uzsaukšu konjaku    Izmēram skaņas avota izejas pretestību un stiprekļa ieejas pretestību. Tālāk liekam mērmikrofonu tumbas priekšā un skatāmies, kas tad skaņā mainās pie dažādiem vadiem. Tas tak ir tik elementāri. Nu jā, skaņas mīletāji jau no mēraparātiem baidās kā velns no krusta


 ..Ja vien es zinātu, kas ir "skinefekrs" vai "dielektriķa parametri".. Vienīgais, ko esmu sapratis saistībā ar Wifi, ka labāk vada "signālu" tas dārgākais un, acīmredzot, kvalitatīvākais, nevis otrādi..
Par to mērīšanu- kas par aparātiem, kas par vadu mēraperāta galā? Saprastu, ka varētu mēģināt, ja paņemtu 100m rulli. Nez vai kaut kas tāds sanāktu ar pusmetrīgu kabeli. Redz, kaut tā paša lmr400 specifikāciju listē http://www.wifi-stock.com/details/s400-lmr400.html parādās- vājinājums pie tādas un tādas frekvences tik un tik, pie tādas un tādas tik.
Savulaik tāpat esmu sēdējis, klausījies un smaidījis par to kā kāds pārliecinoši stāsta par to, ka visi CD atskaņotāji skan pilnīgi vienādi.  Arī toreiz, diemžēl, ar savas elektronikas NEzināšanām neriskēju tapt par pārējo apsmieklu mēģinot ieskaidrot, ka  laba CD transports nolasa tās pašas nullītes un vieninieciņus labāk par lētā atskaņotāja transportu, vai arī- viens CAPs nullītes un vieninieciņus pārveido par analogo skaņu labāk nekā otrs.. Tāpēc baidos, ka pilnvērtīgi nevarēšu iesaistīties šajā diskusijā, kaut arī uz ļoti labi pazīstamas sistēmas nebaidītos pat no aklā vadu testa vēl jo vairāk, ja būtu, kaut no manā rīcībā esošajiem, jāsalīdzina Cambridge audio pacific un pusmetrīgais Qued.

----------


## jankus

> Es labprāt paņemtu starpbloku kabeli, kas nāk komplektā Maximā iegādātam 20 Ls vērtam  DVD atskaņotājam un salīdzinātu skanējumu ar tiem 20-30-40-xx Ls vērtajiem ... man nez kādēļ liekas ka nebūšu spējīgs saklausīt jebkādu atšķirību ... bet nu pamēģināt gan gribētu


 He he  ::  Savulaik hi-fi žurnālos rakstīja, ka normāli ir tērēt par kabeļiem līdz 10% no kopējās sistēmas summas, tā kā nezinu vai ir vērts priekš Maximas DVD atskaņotāja tā tērēties, bet ja nu gadījumā Tev ir, gan jau ir kāds labs CD atskaņotājs un gribētu paspēlēties, uzrakstīju jau Tev PM.  ::

----------


## ivog

Ne jau tērēties priekš Maximas atskaņotāja, bet gan paņemt kabeli no maximas atskaņotāja un savienot ar viņu 2 labas tehnikas vienības un tad saprast - vai tiešām skan sliktāk nekā ar labu kabeli.
P.S. Tas ka rekomendē 10% tērēt kabeļiem - tas ir tīrais mārketings, audio saloniem kabeļi arī jāpārdod  ::

----------


## tornislv

Man ir viena ideja, bet pagaidām vēl nedrīkstu atklāt. Domāju sākt ražot HighEnd kabeļus, brends jau arī vakar ienāca prātā. 30 - 50 - 70cm garos. Ja par katru varu dabūt pārsimts eur, tad pensija garantēta. Sudraba stieple no māsas - juveliermākslinieces jau aizrunāta  ::

----------


## Texx

> ...
> Metrīgos vadus gan pirku lietotus un tie atšķīrās pirmām kārtām ar to, ka tiem bija ar bultiņām norādīts virziens, kādā tie ir jāsprauž. 
> ...


 WTF??   ::

----------


## janisp

> Man ir viena ideja, bet pagaidām vēl nedrīkstu atklāt. Domāju sākt ražot HighEnd kabeļus, brends jau arī vakar ienāca prātā. 30 - 50 - 70cm garos. Ja par katru varu dabūt pārsimts eur, tad pensija garantēta. Sudraba stieple no māsas - juveliermākslinieces jau aizrunāta


 Tornislav, ideja nav jauna un nav slikta, BET, nav arī tik vienkārša. Vispirms par to sudrabu- tas ir nedaudz labāks vadītājs par varu, bet ja ir ļoti tīrs, pretējā gadījumā, labāk tomēr kvalitatīvs varš. Tīra sudraba stiepļu ražotāju , kurš labi der skaņas vadu izgatavošanai,nav nemaz tik daudz (man zināmie ir Wan Lung Taiwānā un Cardas ASV) bet tie nebūt nav lēti. Tālak par to ražošanu. Nez vai izdosies mājas apstākļos uzklāt tiem pienācīgu izolatoru- var jau aptīt ar kokvilnas vai zīda diegu, ielikt kādā polimera caurulītē, satīt, ievilkt zeķē, pielodēt galus- cai laika un uzņēmības tas prasīs  ::  . un būs katrs vads savādāks kā appīpēta abstrakcionista glezna :: 

tas vads ko nopirki AQ, stiepli pērk no Cardas, tā vara un sudraba stieples izgatavošana (no tīra metāla iegūšanas līdz stieples velmēšanai) ir visai komplicēts un dārgs process un ne jau katrs ražotājs var atļauties izmantot Cardas metālus savos kabeļu izstrādājumos. Katrā ziņā esmu pārliecināts, ka tas kabelīti s(ja atnāks īstais) būs labs atskaites punkts Tavā mājas sistēmā. Veiksmi kabeļu ražošanas biznesā ::

----------


## ivog

> Man ir viena ideja, bet pagaidām vēl nedrīkstu atklāt. Domāju sākt ražot HighEnd kabeļus, brends jau arī vakar ienāca prātā. 30 - 50 - 70cm garos. Ja par katru varu dabūt pārsimts eur, tad pensija garantēta. Sudraba stieple no māsas - juveliermākslinieces jau aizrunāta


 Tik neaizmirsti par adekvātu iepakojumu - riekstkoka kastīti, iekšpusē izklātu ar lamas ādu - tāda vien savus 50 EUR izmaksās  ::

----------


## jankus

> Ne jau tērēties priekš Maximas atskaņotāja, bet gan paņemt kabeli no maximas atskaņotāja un savienot ar viņu 2 labas tehnikas vienības un tad saprast - vai tiešām skan sliktāk nekā ar labu kabeli.


 Sorry, skrēju uz sapulci un steigā rūpīgi neizlasīju.  ::

----------


## jankus

> ...
> Metrīgos vadus gan pirku lietotus un tie atšķīrās pirmām kārtām ar to, ka tiem bija ar bultiņām norādīts virziens, kādā tie ir jāsprauž. 
> ...
> 
> 
>  WTF??


 Vai izbrīns ir par to, ka vienas un tās pašas firmas un pat nosacīti modeļa kabeļi atšķīrās? Tas metrīgais bija lietots un izskatās, ka arī agrāk taisīts. Nu nez, jādomā, ka agrāk šiem pat kabeļiem nedaudz atsķīrās tehnoloģija vai arī bija tomēr nedaudz labāka materiālu kvalitāte. Vai arī esmu pārāk subjektīvs un nekā no laba nesaprotu.
A kas attiecas uz to, ka tie bija lietoti- jā, tāds nu humpalnieks esmu un tie lati par ko lietoti ir lētāki, man tomēr ir no svara.  ::

----------


## jankus

> Man ir viena ideja, bet pagaidām vēl nedrīkstu atklāt. Domāju sākt ražot HighEnd kabeļus, brends jau arī vakar ienāca prātā. 30 - 50 - 70cm garos. Ja par katru varu dabūt pārsimts eur, tad pensija garantēta. Sudraba stieple no māsas - juveliermākslinieces jau aizrunāta


 Vienkāršāk jau būtu droši vien sākt ar akustikas kabeļiem. Ir jau daudz kur dzirdēts, ka kabeļi, kas taisīti no 6. kategorijas vītā pāra skanot pat labāk par Kimber cable. Uztaisīt gan ir darbietilpīgi. Savu projektu uz vītā pāra vadiem pats ātri vien pametu pacietības un laika trūkuma dēļ.   ::

----------


## jankus

> Man ir viena ideja, bet pagaidām vēl nedrīkstu atklāt. Domāju sākt ražot HighEnd kabeļus, brends jau arī vakar ienāca prātā. 30 - 50 - 70cm garos. Ja par katru varu dabūt pārsimts eur, tad pensija garantēta. Sudraba stieple no māsas - juveliermākslinieces jau aizrunāta 
> 
> 
>  Tik neaizmirsti par adekvātu iepakojumu - riekstkoka kastīti, iekšpusē izklātu ar lamas ādu - tāda vien savus 50 EUR izmaksās


 Cenas kabeļiem ir uzpūstas neapšaubāmi..
Nu būs man Tev un varbūt vēl dažiem kolēģiem jāmēģina iemārketēt labi audio kabeļi. Ja tas izdosies, iešu uz krutajiem audio saloniem prasīt komisijas naudu par reklamēšanu.  ::

----------


## Texx

> ...
> Metrīgos vadus gan pirku lietotus un tie atšķīrās pirmām kārtām ar to, ka tiem bija ar bultiņām norādīts virziens, kādā tie ir jāsprauž. 
> ...
> 
> 
>  WTF??  
> 
> 
>  Vai izbrīns ir par to, ka vienas un tās pašas firmas un pat nosacīti modeļa kabeļi atšķīrās? Tas metrīgais bija lietots un izskatās, ka arī agrāk taisīts. Nu nez, jādomā, ka agrāk šiem pat kabeļiem nedaudz atsķīrās tehnoloģija vai arī bija tomēr nedaudz labāka materiālu kvalitāte. Vai arī esmu pārāk subjektīvs un nekā no laba nesaprotu.
> A kas attiecas uz to, ka tie bija lietoti- jā, tāds nu humpalnieks esmu un tie lati par ko lietoti ir lētāki, man tomēr ir no svara.


 Nē par lietotiem nav nekāda izbrīna, tas ir tikai loģiski, ja cilvēks ir kabeļu maniaks un vajag obligāti ko dārgu, labāk pirkt lietotus. Ģimene teiks paldies. Kaut gan paredzu, ka dārgo kabeļu teorija paredz, ka tie noveco (izolatori sakalst un bla, bla) un obligāti jāpērk jauni ik pēc kāda laika. Mani izbrīna kabeļu piespraušanas virziena bultiņas. Es neko sarežģītāku par audio video RCA pāri neesmu redzējis un tiem nu gan virziens nav svarīgs. Varbūt kāds mani var apgaismot?

----------


## janisp

Par atšķirību starp 1m un 0,5m runājot, pieļauju, ka savienojot/salāgojot Tavas sistēmas komponentes, tie kabeļa elektriskie parametri (RCL) , kuri 2 reizes īsākam kabelim varētu atšķirties, izrādījās pietiekami būtiski lai izmainītu skanējumu uz neatbilstošu Tavai individuālajai gaumei. Otrs faktors, kas tomēr ietekmē kabeļu spēju korekti pārvadīt signālu ir tas "iestrādes" (breaking in) laiks, kādēļ lietotais varēja skanēt nedaudz savādāk (labāk).

----------


## jankus

> Mani izbrīna kabeļu piespraušanas virziena bultiņas.


 Piemēram, tipiskākais gadījums- ir divu dzīslu ekranētais vads. (_Vot nezinu vai par starpsavienojumu kabeļiem plūst līdzstrāva vai maiņstrāva..  Teikšu "+" un "-"- savējie sapratīs.  )_
Pa vienu kabeli "iet" pluss, pa otru mīnus, ekrāns viena kabeļa pusē ir pielodēts pie "mīnuss", otra kabeļa pusē ir "gaisā"- tb, nav pielodēts.

----------


## ansius

jankus / janisp jūsu dēļ šitais tulīt ceļos uz beztēmu - piedodiet bet šiem murgiem nav vietas audio / video sadaļā...

----------


## Didzis

Par LMR400 kabeli nav ko runāt zemfrekvences sadaļā, lai gan tas gan jau labi deretu arī starpbloku savienojumos, tikai baigi resns   ::  Ar kabeļiem un 2,4GHz viss ir elementāri un samērams arī 1m garā kabelī. Tam pašam četrsimtajam kabelim pie 2,4Ghz būs 0,2db zudumi, bet piemēram RG58 kabelim būs jau kādi 2dB un tos mierīgi var nomerīt. Ja var nomerīt augstā frekvencē, tad jāvar nomerīt arī skaņu diapazonā 1m kabeli un nevbajag 100m buhtu. Jā, kapacitāti un pretestību- bez problēmām, bet skin efektu gan nē, jo tas ir ļoti neizteikts un skaņu ietekmēt nevar. Ja godīgi, tad es visu šito muldešanu par kabeļiem ciest nevaru, jo tak nav veikti pat elementārākie mērijumi. Tai pat laikā es nenoliedzu, ka skaņa ir daudz tehnisku faktoru, kuri skaņu ietekmē. Piemēram Lampu A klases pastiprinatāja frekvencu raksturlīkne uz 8 omu slodzes ekvivalenta un uz 8 omu profesionalā JBL studijas monitora. Skaidrs, ka tādas atšķirības varēs saklausīt ar ausi. Par virzienu tumbu vados, nu tas gan ir sviests. Tur tak maiņstrāva plūst un tai nav virziena!

----------


## janisp

> jankus / janisp jūsu dēļ šitais tulīt ceļos uz beztēmu - piedodiet bet šiem murgiem nav vietas audio / video sadaļā...


 kur tad ir vieta uaudirastiem, hifilītīkiem un citiem lohiem? Te šai publiskajā forumā ir vieta jebkurai ar audio/video saistītai tēmai un kvalitatīvi kabeļi tiešā veidā uz šo attiecas. Nedomāju, ka audio tēma ir tikai vecu grabažu izvilkšana no bēniņiem un pagrabiem, stulbu jautājumu uzdošana par to kurš no tiem šrotiem labāks un kā to salabot neprotot neko izņemot ieskrūvēt lampiņu....

par to vada virzienu- tā arī ir , ka ekrāns simetriskā kabeļa nesimetriska slēguma gadījumā signāla uztvērēja pusē paliek gaisā, līdz ar to daudzi traucējumi kas inducējas ekrānā paliek uz signāla padodošās ierīces masas. 

p.s. un kādā sakarībā tu nosaki, kura ir murgaina tēma, kura nē un dod tādus ieteikumus?? ja tēma neinteresē, vai nerubī tajā, nelien, nekomentē, atver savu un regulē plūsmu...

----------


## Vikings

> un kādā sakarībā tu nosaki, kura ir murgaina tēma


 Tas labi nosakās vērtējot pēc iesaistīto cilvēku attieksmes. Labi redzams, ka sevi pierādījušie biedri tēmu uzskata par pilnīgu sviestu, bet cilvēki kuri nemāk pat parametrus nomērīt par visām varītēm turas pie sava. Tā jau vairs nav tēma par kvalitatīviem kabeļiem, bet gan par kaut kādu abstraktu, subjektīvu, iespējams, placebo radītu efektu kuram ir gandrīz nekāda sakara ar elektroniku. Tātad - elektronikas forumā tam vieta ir beztēmā.

----------


## jankus

Hmz, tā izskatās, ka foruma vadošā kliķe lieto Maximā pirktos vadus.  :: 

Ja jau pa parametriem, vai kāds varētu pateikt ar kādiem būtiskiem parametriem atšķiras Sony ES klases CD atskaņotājs no Panasonix CD atskaņotāja?
Lūk aizvakar pabrīnijos. Pieslēdzu kompja skaņu karti ar Maximā pirkto vadu pie pastiprinātāja, pārslēdzu pastiprinātāja ieeju un nesapratu no kurienes radies neignorējams fons. Pārstartēju datoru, pačakarēju skaņu karti. Izrādījās- Maximā pirktais interkonekta vads pa daudz tuvu balancētajam mikrofona vadam. Nu ko- nācās sakārtot vadus tā lai tie būtu pēc iespējas tālu viens no otra. Nez kā es varētu nomērīt to vadu, lai tā "parametri" būtu tādi, lai man tā fona nebūtu..??  :: 

Vot, šorīt pa brīvu piedāvāju un sviedu no pakaļas forumiešiem teju 100 latu kabeļus paklausīties, salīdzināt. Ieinteresējās tikai viens cilvēks. Nu neies jau riskēt aplauzties, ja pirms tam skaļi bija bļāvuši, ka tas viss ir bull shit..  ::

----------


## janisp

Nu un vinīls labāk skan par CD, tādas tēmas arī nav retums- nomēri lūdzu "labāk skan".

nu varam, varam  mēs parametrus nomērīt, bet kabelis ar saviem noteiktajiem parametriem, kuri ir nomērīti un ražotāja uzrādīti, tiek slēgts starp dažādām ierīcēm ar dažādiem ieejas un izejas parametriem, kuru vairumam no lietotājiem nav pieejami un ir dažādi. Tādēļ arī dažādi vadi starp dažādām ierīcēm var būt n-tajās kombinācijās un attiecīgi "skanēt".
      Nu nevar taču uzskatīt, ka pasaulē vieni muļķi dzīvo, izgudro kautko, ražo, attīsta zinātni, pielieto to arī audio jomā, un tie kas šos izstrādājumus pērk, lieto, klausās ir bagāti idioti un viņu ir tik daudz. Aizbrauciet taču kādreiz uz kādu sakarīgu HI FI HighEnd izstādi, paklausieties dažādas sistēmas, sākot no lētiem ķinizeriem beidzot ar ....nav par ko aizbraukt tad nu aizejiet uz kādu mūsu hifi veikalu, pasēdiet, paklausieties, salīdziniet..
Nu  labi, mēs dzimām mucā un pa spundi mūs baroja, bet jau 20 gadus var izbāzt galvu no sava sūnu ciema un paelpot svaigu audio gaisu pasaulē ::

----------


## ivog

Nu neviens jau nesaka ka starpbloku vads neietekmē skanējumu, tikai:
1. Uz kāda līmeņa aparatūras to var sākt saklausit ar ausi?
2. Cik trenētai/muzikālai/absolūtai ir jābūt klausītāja dzirdei lai ko tādu saklausītu?
3. Vai saklausītās nianses (ja tādas ir) ir tik būtiskas, lai dēļ viņām būtu vērts maksāt vairākus demitus latu par labu kabeli?

Protams, ja ir runa par fonu vai kabelis ir absolūts brāķis, tad tas ir cits stāsts, bet vairumā gadījumu iet runa par skaņas niansēm, neko vairāk.

Runājot par Sony ES sēriju - aparāti nav slikti, bet vispār uzskatu, ka tas ir sava veida fetišs, kā rezultātā šo aparātu cenas ir palikušas neadekvātas. Ir nopērkami citu ražotāju līdzvērtīgi un labāki aparāti par ne tik augstām cenām. Līdzīgi kā Pioneer silver sērijas aparāti (70/80-to gadu mijas ražojumi) iet pa dārgo tikai tādēļ, ka ir tauta, kas viņus kolekcionē. Kādēļ tieši šos - HVZ...

----------


## ansius

ja tu nopērc ķīniešu ražotu su, tad arī negaidi ka ka tas būs kas super. 

Bet lūk, ezotēriskie vadi ar nez kādām tur pure copper (kas jau no būtības ir bulshit - nevajag ķīmijas stundās gulēt) salīdzinājumā ar puslīdz industrijā (pro skaņas, ne hi-end reliģijas) atzītu Klocz vadu pusmetra garumā ir murgs. Problēma jau nav tajā ka vadi būtu slikti, bet cik grūti cilvēkam atzīt ka viņš ir aita un kārtīgi vēl apcirpts, nopircis zapīti, nevis normālu auto, lai ieekonomētu priekš hi-endistu murgiem. ui ku grūti to ir atzīt. Šobrīd elektronika un mērīšanas sistēmas ir tik tālu attīstījušās, ka visās maņās kādas piemīt cilvēkam (nedomājot par ezotēriku, bet redzi, dzirdi, tausti, smaržu un garšu) aparāti jūt daudzas reizes precīzāk. tātad - šādiem efektiem būtu jābūt nomērāmiem. a nav... un hi-endisti no mērījumiem un aklās salīdzināšanas mūk, ka mušas no sarullētas avīzes...

parasti +/- izglītots cilvēks (un teikšu godīgi, ja negulēji videnē - pietiek) ir spējīgs saprast, ka viņam batonus sprauž ausīs un mēģina iesmērēt preci daudzas reizes dārgāk, nekā tā patiesībā maksā. taču nē - to takš neatzīs, nē pārējie ir loh... ka nedzird "maigi atsperīgo pedalizāciju" kuras tur nemaz nav, bet ir 100% tīrs placebo. 

kā reiz man ir ienākušies slēdži uz kuriem var uztaisīt kasti, lai salīdzinātu vadus. (4 grupas, 10 pozīcijas, pārslēdzoties pārslīd starp-kontaktam kas dod iespēju bez trokšņiem slēgties). un uz priekšu, ar smaidu uz lūpām skatīšos, ka cilvēki runā un salīdzina savus iedomu kr... izteiktus vadu cenā...

atvainojos pārijiem forumiešiem par valodu, bet nu z.... man šitie cirpēji...

----------


## Long

Viena piebilde ansiusam. Par tēmas pārbīdi vajadzēja domāt, kad šī tēma radās. Palasi tās nosaukumu un pirmā biedra tekstus. Tur ar Audio/Video nav nekā kopīga.

----------


## Delfins

Nu kā, elektroni griezīsies uz otru pusi, nebūs tas...  :: 

Lielākoties vada kvalitāti nosaka paša štekera (arī izpildījums) un dzīslas kontakts. Viss.

----------


## Vikings

> nomēri lūdzu "labāk skan"


 Nu bet takš protams, ka var nomērīt! Šajās jomās gan esmu tālu no prakses, bet ja ir atšķirības skanējumā tad jābūt atšķirībām signāla spektrā. Tak palaid cauri abām sistēmām vienādus testa signālus un spektrā vajadzētu redzēt kas rada skanējuma izmaiņas. Tālāk - secinājumi. Un par vadiem - to jau reiz kaspich teica - nu OK, vads varētu mainīt skanējumu, bet ja tas ir ļoti manāmi - vai gadījumā nevarētu būt tā, ka labāki vada parametri palīdz labāk strādāt šķībi saprojektētai aparatūrai? Un vai tiešām 10 vai 100x pārmaksāt par vadu ir vērts tā vietā lai korekti pārpojektētu aparatūras ieeju/izeju ķēdes?

----------


## jankus

> Un par vadiem - to jau reiz kaspich teica - nu OK, vads varētu mainīt skanējumu, bet ja tas ir ļoti manāmi - vai gadījumā nevarētu būt tā, ka labāki vada parametri palīdz labāk strādāt šķībi saprojektētai aparatūrai? Un vai tiešām 10 vai 100x pārmaksāt par vadu ir vērts tā vietā lai korekti pārpojektētu aparatūras ieeju/izeju ķēdes?


 Hmz, vai man nupat kā pareizi izlasījās: "nu OK, vads varētu mainīt skanējumu" :P
Redz, citreiz varbūt vienkāršāk ir piemeklēt vadu, nekā nomainīt teju visu audiosistēmu, kurai nav "korekti pārprojektētas aparatūras ieeju/izeju ķēdes".  ::  
Par to, cik tie vadi ir overpraisoti, tas ir cits jautājums..

----------


## janisp

> Nu neviens jau nesaka ka starpbloku vads neietekmē skanējumu, tikai:
> 1. Uz kāda līmeņa aparatūras to var sākt saklausit ar ausi?
> 2. Cik trenētai/muzikālai/absolūtai ir jābūt klausītāja dzirdei lai ko tādu saklausītu?
> 3. Vai saklausītās nianses (ja tādas ir) ir tik būtiskas, lai dēļ viņām būtu vērts maksāt vairākus demitus latu par labu kabeli?
> 
> Protams, ja ir runa par fonu vai kabelis ir absolūts brāķis, tad tas ir cits stāsts, bet vairumā gadījumu iet runa par skaņas niansēm, neko vairāk.
> 
> .


 Sakarīgs posts, ivog.
Es domāju, ka 2.punkts ir svarīgāks par pirmo- jā`, jābūt trenētai ausij, pieņemamai telpai, labiem ierakstiem utt. 
    Lai cik tas neliktos dīvaini, bet pirmais solis jebkuras sistēmas (te es runāju par sākuma un vidusmēra ļimeņa)  sakārtošanai no vadu viedokļa, būtu iekšējās instalācijas nomaiņai skandās, kā arī kvalitatīvāku kondensatoru pielietojumam filtrā. lai oponenti bļauj cik grib, bet tā tas ir. te daudzi labāk par mani pārzina skandu to tapšanas procesu līdz noteiktā kvalitātes līmeni skanošam produktam. Bet tehnologi uzņēmuma ekonomistu/finansistu spiediena rezultātā "optimizē" ražošanas izmaksas, kā rezultātā zaudē skanējumā. jā liekas, nu kas tur ko taupīt uz pāris m iekšējās instalācijas,m bet masu ražošanas apstākļos ir ntie km!
 Kad cilvēks sadzird, kā mainās skanējums pēc dažu metru vadu nomaiņas viņa mīļotajās tumbās, viņš vairs nav jāpārliecina par metāla, kā brīvo elektronu vadītāja, nozīmi kabelī.

----------


## Vikings

> Redz, citreiz varbūt vienkāršāk ir piemeklēt vadu


 Bet paga, te jau runa ir par HiFi aparatūru kura maksā n-tos tūkstošus. Par TĀDU cenu pašam aparātam bija jābūt perfekcijas paraugam līdz sīkumiem. Kur vispār var būt loģika tajā, ka nopirkts vājprātā dārgs aparāts ar svarīgās niansēs sūdainu konstrukciju un, redz, tagad jāpērk arī vājprātā dārgi kabeļi lai tas skanētu labi?

----------


## janisp

> ja tu nopērc ķīniešu ražotu su, tad arī negaidi ka ka tas būs kas super. 
> 
> ..... nopircis zapīti, nevis normālu auto, lai ieekonomētu priekš hi-endistu murgiem. ui ku grūti to ir atzīt. Šobrīd elektronika un mērīšanas sistēmas ir tik tālu attīstījušās, ka visās maņās kādas piemīt cilvēkam (nedomājot par ezotēriku, bet redzi, dzirdi, tausti, smaržu un garšu) aparāti jūt daudzas reizes precīzāk. tātad - šādiem efektiem būtu jābūt nomērāmiem. a nav... un hi-endisti no mērījumiem un aklās salīdzināšanas mūk, ka mušas no sarullētas avīzes...
>  bet nu z.... man šitie cirpēji...


 ansius, pats pieminēji autiņu, tā kā iespamošu speciāli tev:

man ir autiņš, būtībā nav svarīgi kāds, braucu sen. Un tagad, iedomājies, es sākšu apspriest starpību kā Šveices kalnu serpentīna līkumā, ar 100 un vairāk km ātrumā, ieiet un uzvedas Brabus salīdzinot ar atbilstošas jaudas utt. M serijas BMW, vai ka redz Bentlijs to dara sliktāk, bet es ar savu 10 gadus jauno Opeli arī to ceļu varu izbraukt un ka tie lohi kas pērk brabusus, emkas un bentlijus ir cirpēju upuri. Nu stulbi tas izklausītos, vai ne?

kāpec audio jomā katrs laimīgais s90 īpašnieks var spriest par Focal Grand utopijām?

 Nu nedzeru es merkuru, pat nepierunā, bet henesi XO nevaru atļauties, bet tāpēc jau tas henesis nav līdzvērtīgs merkuram, lai gan pa ķobi sit abi līdzīgi.

----------


## jankus

> Redz, citreiz varbūt vienkāršāk ir piemeklēt vadu
> 
> 
>  Bet paga, te jau runa ir par HiFi aparatūru kura maksā n-tos tūkstošus. Par TĀDU cenu pašam aparātam bija jābūt perfekcijas paraugam līdz sīkumiem. Kur vispār var būt loģika tajā, ka nopirkts vājprātā dārgs aparāts ar svarīgās niansēs sūdainu konstrukciju un, redz, tagad jāpērk arī vājprātā dārgi kabeļi lai tas skanētu labi?


 Vispār jau diskusija sākās par to vai visi kabeļi skan vienādi vai to skanējums tomēr atšķiras.
Loģika varētu būt arī tāda, ka konkrētajam indivīdam gaume atšķiras no audio inženiera skaņas gaumes. Loģika varētu būt- viena brenda CD atskaņotājs + cita brenda pastiprinātājs utt utjp..

----------


## jankus

Katrā ziņā mans piedāvājums paklausīties vidējas klases interkonekta kabeļus forumiešiem vēl joprojām ir spēkā.
Savādāk rodas tāds iespaids- dzirdējuši nav, bet viedoklis ir.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Kā tev liekas, kāds ir vads pašā skaļrunī.. un vai ir jēga pirms viņa likt kaut ko, kas it kā uzlabo.. tieši tas pats stipreklim iekšās - parastie biezie vadi.
Sanāk izmetam $$$ pa vidu, bet galos s**** vien ir..  ::   Nemaz nerunāju par komponenšu izejām. Pat ja efekts ir - drīzāk tembra blokā jāpagriež kloķīši vajadzīgajā līmenī  ::

----------


## jankus

> Kā tev liekas, kāds ir vads pašā skaļrunī.. un vai ir jēga pirms viņa likt kaut ko, kas it kā uzlabo.. tieši tas pats stipreklim iekšās - parastie biezie vadi.
> Sanāk izmetam $$$ pa vidu, bet galos s**** vien ir..   Nemaz nerunāju par komponenšu izejām. Pat ja efekts ir - drīzāk tembra blokā jāpagriež kloķīši vajadzīgajā līmenī


 Laikam jau JanimP jautāji. Nevis "uzlabo", bet drīzāk mazāk sačakarē. Redz kur jau JānisP pāris postos iepriekš iesaka nomainīt tumbām vadu instalāciju.
Esmu šobrīd iedevis savu DIY lampinieku čomam remontā. Iekšā pirms tam bija Latgalītē pirktais potenciometrs. Tā kā tas sāka gļukot, pasūtīju lūk šo: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... &viewitem=
Čoms šodien pienāca. Teica, esot nomainījis, paklausījies un viņa vērtējums ir tāds, ka nu tagad tas pastiprinātājs skanot būtiski labāk kā ar iepriekšējo. Nu tad nu redzēs. Cerams, ka tā būs.  :: 
Par tembru blokiem nemācēšu komentēt- no manā rīcībā esošajiem 6 pastiprinātājiem 3 pastiprinātājiem tembru bloku nav, atlikušajos 3 šos tembru blokus neizmantoju.

----------


## Vikings

Davaj, jautājums abiem hifilistiem - *Ko nozīmē "skan labāk"?* Savādāk mēs te kasamies par lietu kuru nemaz neesam definējuši.

----------


## JDat

Kā izmērīt "skan labāk". Citādi vienam, tas pats, skan labāk otram sliktāk, trešajam savādāk...

----------


## Vikings

Hehe, bet kaut kam kopīgam jau jābūt ja jau janisp un jankus stāsta, ka dārgie vadi skan labāk par lētajiem.

----------


## Didzis

Pilnīgi loģiski, ka dažādas klases un dažādu firmu CD atskaņotāki skan savādāk. Dabū skaņu no "cipariem" kvalitatīvu  audiosignālu nav viegli. ir dažādas klases mikroshēmas, dažādas sarežģītības filtri, u.t.t. Cita lieta, ka smuki var nomērīt no tā atskaņotāja ārā nākošo signālu. Ne vienmēr klausītajiem vajag uberkrutos parametrus. Tipisks piemērs ir lampu pastiprinatāji, kuros nu nekādīgi nesanāk dabūt tehniskos parametrus, kuri no mūsdienu inženiera viedokļa, būtu apmierinoši, bet cilvekiem patīk tā skaņa. Tas jau nav nekas slikts un tapēc jau nevar cilvēku nosauikt par muļķi. Jautājums jau vairāk ir par klaju batonu bāšanu ausīs gan no pardevēju, gan no audiomīļiem, kuri preci nopirkuši. Jā, ja simetrisko audiokabeli izmanto teiksi RCA ligzdu savienošanai, tad vadam var uztaisīt "skaņas virzienu", jo tehniski pareizi ir ekrānu savienot ar masu tikai vienā vada gala, bet nu paskaidrojiet man, kā tumbu vadiem var būt virziens? 
jankus, es jau vienā citā foruma piedāvāju taisīt "tusiņu" kurā varētu gan paklausīties, gan pamērīt aparātu un vadu tehniskos parametrus. Kautkā nevar skaņu mīletāji ar tehniskajiem cilvēkiem vienoties. Man būtu tehniskas iespejas samerīt elektriskos parametrus, bet nu nav man starpbloku vadu par 200Ls  ::   Tai pat laika, nevar man teikt, ka neesmu es tādus vadus dzirdējis. Labi, varbūt man nav paveicies un tajās sistēmas, kurās klausījos es atradu daudzas rupjas kļūdas, kuras var ietekmet skaņu. Diemžēl, merīt tehniskos parametrus man nav bijušas nekādas iespējas. Nu ko man teikt, ja cilvēks ir nopircis SPDIF vadu par bargu naudu un man stāsta, cik tam mazs džiters, ja es redzu galos nevis 75 omu BNC štekerus, bet RCA spraudņus un 75 omu slodzes pretestība uzlodēta aparāta ieejas ligzdā, bet tālāk līdz shēmai iet nenoslogots kabelis ?  Tādus piemērus es varu nosaukt vēl un vēl. Man ju sāk sķist, ka tapēc skaņas mīlētaji "bēg" no tehniskiem cilvēkiem, jo jūt, ka viņu skaņu sistēma nav viss kā vajag. Vārdu sakot, mans piedāvājums paliek spēkā un es esmu gatavs izmerīt tehniskos parametrus skaņu sistemai, kura īpašnieks man parādīs, ka vadi skan dažādāk. Tumbu vadu virzienam gan es neticu. Vot neticu un viss   ::

----------


## ivog

> Par tembru blokiem nemācēšu komentēt- no manā rīcībā esošajiem 6 pastiprinātājiem 3 pastiprinātājiem tembru bloku nav, atlikušajos 3 šos tembru blokus neizmantoju.


 Jā, tas audiofiliem ir raksturīgi - man te nesen iznāca ar vienu audiofilu sapazīties, kuram vajadzēja palīdzēt šo to no ebaja sagādāt, tad no viņa arī nāca laukā diži teksti par vadu nozīmi un mēģinājumi mani pierunāt iepirkt akustikas vadus pa 50 EUR, kas esot galīgi pa lēto, un vēl visādus štruntus. Tad lūk - viņam arī viens no galvenajiem kritērijiem labam pastiprinātājam, lai būtu bez tembriem  ::  Tipa skaņa dabiskāka  :: 
Es, ja godīgi bez tembriem esmu redzējis tikai tīros power ampus, kuri paredzēti darbam kopā ar preampu, kuram ir tembru regulēšana. Tā ka cirks ar šito tautu  ::

----------


## jankus

> Kā izmērīt "skan labāk". Citādi vienam, tas pats, skan labāk otram sliktāk, trešajam savādāk...


 +1
Ir bijuši gadījumi, kad cilvēks jūsmo par kaut ko, par ko nesaprotu ko.  ::  Aizbraucu pie šā ciemos, viņš rāda savu references sistēmu, liela, stāsta cik tā sistēma ir kruta utt., bet es galīgi nesaprotu par ko viņš jūsmo, jo izklausās kā skaņa no mucas.  ::   Tā kā daudz kas ir subjektīvi. 
Jautājumam par to, ko nozīmē "skan labāk", protams, varētu citēt žurnaļugu n-tos rakstus par to kam jāpiegriež vērība, ko nozīmē ātrs, artikulēts bass, ko nozīmē mūziķu lokalizācija uz iedomātās skatuves, skaņas detalizācija utt. utjp. Par ko te diskutēja- vai interkonekta kabelim ir loma kopējajā sistēmas skanējumā. Biju no tiem, kas teica, ka jā.

----------


## jankus

> Tad lūk - viņam arī viens no galvenajiem kritērijiem labam pastiprinātājam, lai būtu bez tembriem  Tipa skaņa dabiskāka 
> Es, ja godīgi bez tembriem esmu redzējis tikai tīros power ampus, kuri paredzēti darbam kopā ar preampu, kuram ir tembru regulēšana. Tā ka cirks ar šito tautu


 Pirmkārt- skaņas ķēdē pa vidu nav kaut kādi sūdi, kuri varētu kaut ko sačakarēt.
Nezinu kādu cenu kategoriju esi skatījies. Apskaties ampus, piemēram, virs 1K LVL. Cik esmu skatījies, vairākums ir bez tembru blokiem.

----------


## Vikings

> viņš rāda savu references sistēmu


 Hah, bet kas tad ir references sistēma? Vai gadījumā ne tā kura skan pēc iespējas tā kā veidots ieraksts? Izejot no tā - vai tad references sistēmai frekvenču - amplitūdas raksturlīknei nav jābūt pēc iespējas līdzenākai? No tā izriet tas, ka tās skaņas parametrus jāvar samērīt.
Es vnk gribu saprast par ko ir cepiens - ja jau ir cilvēku grupa kura uzskata, ka dārgi kabeļi skan labāk, tad jābūt kādam pamatojumam šai skanēšanai. Ja ir konkrēts pamatojums - tātad to jāvar pierādīt, attiecīgi - samērīt. Ja pamatojums ir "man patīk kā skan šis vads" tad diskusija ir tukša diršana un es ar saviem Maximā pirktajiem vadiem par 0,99Ls ne par mata tiesu neesmu sliktāks par jums, ja vien man patīk kā skan mans lētais vads.
A par tembra blokiem - ehmm, vai tad tas nav kartējais veids kā skaņu padarīt "labāk skanošu"?  ::  A ja visu gribas dabiskāk - kā tad zini ka līkne ir "dabiska" bez mērījumiem?

----------


## jankus

> Pilnīgi loģiski, ka dažādas klases un dažādu firmu CD atskaņotāki skan savādāk. Dabū skaņu no "cipariem" kvalitatīvu  audiosignālu nav viegli. 
> jankus, es jau vienā citā foruma piedāvāju taisīt "tusiņu" kurā varētu gan paklausīties, gan pamērīt aparātu un vadu tehniskos parametrus. Kautkā nevar skaņu mīletāji ar tehniskajiem cilvēkiem vienoties. Man būtu tehniskas iespejas samerīt elektriskos parametrus, bet nu nav man starpbloku vadu par 200Ls   Tai pat laika, nevar man teikt, ka neesmu es tādus vadus dzirdējis. Labi, varbūt man nav paveicies un tajās sistēmas, kurās klausījos es atradu daudzas rupjas kļūdas, kuras var ietekmet skaņu. Diemžēl, merīt tehniskos parametrus man nav bijušas nekādas iespējas. Nu ko man teikt, ja cilvēks ir nopircis SPDIF vadu par bargu naudu un man stāsta, cik tam mazs džiters, ja es redzu galos nevis 75 omu BNC štekerus, bet RCA spraudņus un 75 omu slodzes pretestība uzlodēta aparāta ieejas ligzdā, bet tālāk līdz shēmai iet nenoslogots kabelis ?  Tādus piemērus es varu nosaukt vēl un vēl. Man ju sāk sķist, ka tapēc skaņas mīlētaji "bēg" no tehniskiem cilvēkiem, jo jūt, ka viņu skaņu sistēma nav viss kā vajag. Vārdu sakot, mans piedāvājums paliek spēkā un es esmu gatavs izmerīt tehniskos parametrus skaņu sistemai, kura īpašnieks man parādīs, ka vadi skan dažādāk. Tumbu vadu virzienam gan es neticu. Vot neticu un viss


 Apskatamies jebkura CD atskaņotāja datasheetā: nevienmērība nez cik daļas aiz komata, THX ar nez cik cipari aiz komata. Salīdzini šos datus ar kādu lentinieku vai platinieku- tie parametri ir salīdzinoši tik ideāli, ka to skanējumam nevajadzētu tik pat kā atšķirties.. ..bet atšķiras. 
Savus kabeļus biju forumiešiem piedāvājis. Kas Tev liedz tos nomērīt. Mēri kaut vai kamēr nelabi paliek!  :: 
Par tumbu kabeļu virziendarbību nav bijusi saskare, tāpēc nemāku komentēt.

----------


## Vikings

> Apskatamies


 Vot tur jau ir problēma - apskatījies un noticēji. Kā saka - doverjai no proverjai. Tādēļ arī te visi cepās par mērīšanu, nevis tukšas teorijas vai subjektīvu klausījumu propogandu.

----------


## Didzis

jankus, par CD atskaņotāju, vai citu ciparu analogu parveidotāju merīšanu, tā īsti Tev nebūs taisnība. Jā, frekvenču raksturlīkne tiem parasti ir vienkārši ideāla, bet oi kā ciparu analogais pārveidotājs netiek galā ar specifiskiem signāliem. To jau neviens ražotājs nepieminēs un reklāmā vienmēr stāsta to labāko. Tas ir tāpat, kā ar MP3, kur taču arī sakumā reklāma apgalvoja, ka skaņa tiek sakompreseta gandrīz bez zudumiem, bet kā iegrūd teiksim vēja salkoņu, tā fig tko dzirdēsi, tāpāt, kā nedzirdēsi, kā flautiste gaisu velk. Tāpat ir ar CD atskaņotājiem. Cita lieta, ka ir speciofiski kropļojumi, kuri cilvēkiem patīk. 
Ja runa par tembru izmantošanu, tad parādiet man mājas apstākļos istabu, kura nesačakarētu kopājā skanējuma frekvenču raksturlīkni, par akustikas nevienmērību es nemaz nerunāju. Ja nekoriģe tembrus, tad vajag mūziku klausīties speciālā akustiskā telpā un priecāties, ka nu man skaņa ir apsolūti lineāra un pofig, ka skaņu režisors studija ko nolaidis garām, vai ieraksts tik vecs, ka tais laikos neviens kontrabasu tāpat nedzirdēja. Vot ja es esmu par skaņutrakta mērijumiem, tad tembrus gan groza pec izjūtas uz ausi un tā lai konkrētais skaņdarbs man patiktu. Tikai nestāstiet man, ka visi ieraksti ir ideāli un šad tad neprasās piegriezt augšas vai apakšas  ::   Tūlīt mani skaņmīļi nories   ::

----------


## jankus

Didzi, bet kā tad Tu nomērīsi to vai tas CD atskaņotājs atskaņos to vēja šalkoņu, vai kā flautiste gaisu velk?  :: 
Par tembru izmantošanu- 95% gadījumu tie ir divi kloķi, ar kuriem var pagriezt vai nu augšas vai apakšas, vai abus divus aizgriezt līdz galam tā, lai pamatīgi sit pa galvu, kā tas parasti arī tiek darīts. Līdz kārtīgai skaņas spektra koriģēšanai ar divu joslu tembru bloku ir kā līdz mēnesim. A lai dabūtu istabā normālu vienmērību, daudz ko var izdarīt. Galu galā pats var uztaisīt tumbas lai tās konkrētajā istabā, konkrētajā vietā labi skanētu. Var tumbām piemeklēt vislabāko vietu, var pārbīdīt mēbeles istabā, var pielikt/noņemt paklājus utt. utjp.
Par skaņu ierakstu- parasti jau studijas ieraksta režisoram vajadzētu būt ar labākām ausīm kā klausītājam.

----------


## Isegrim

> viens no galvenajiem kritērijiem labam pastiprinātājam, lai būtu bez tembriem. ...Tā ka cirks ar šito tautu


 Šoreiz tas nav "cirks" - nav pat vajadzīgs nekāds īpašs aprīkojums - uz parasta osciloskopa labi redzami visādu "tembra bloku" un īkvilaizeru radītie sūdi. Eksperiments: haotiski sagrozi/sabīdi sava EQ kloķus. Padod ieejā _taisnstūri_ (kaut no osciloskopa kalibrēšanas izejas). Vēro signāla formu, neskatoties uz kloķiem/pogām (pagriez ar "seju"prom no sevis) un, grozot regulējumus, mēģini panākt iespējami ideālam tuvu signālu. Kad iegūts vislabākais _taisnstūris_, paskaties, kādās pozīcijās būs kloķi. Ja tavs graphic EQ ir nopietns rīks, tad viennozīmīgi - "*pa nullēm*". Ar reālu audiosignālu šie "tembru bloki" apietas tieši tāpat.

----------


## Didzis

Isegrim, par bildi uz oscilogrāfa ekrana Tev pilnīga taisnība. Skaidrs, ka uzgriežot augšas vai apakšas taisnstūris izmainīsies. jautājums tikai, kur tas oscilografs pieslēgts. Piesledz osciliķi pie mērmikrogona un tad man paradi ideālu taisnstūra impulsu   ::   grozi kā gribi tembrus, fig to taisnu dabūsi. Tur jau sākās ziepes, jo cilvēkam jau nav kur pievienot stiprekļa izeju, bet pa vidu vajag skaļruņus un tos vēl vajag kādā telpā nolikt  ::  Jā, visiem ierakstiem teorētiski jābūt idealiem, bet tā tak nav. Es nemaz nerunāju par moderno latviesu mūziku, kur disks no diska tembrāli atšķirās pamatīgi, bet arī skaņuplates skan dažādak. Es vismaz neuzskatu par neko sliktu, ja uz ausi piekoriģeju konkretā diska skanējumu. Skaņu studija oi kā skaņu režisors tembrus groza. Tur uz katru ieeju stāv seši piči ko pagrozīt un viņam galīgi pofig par kantaino impulsu uz oscilografa ekrāna   ::   Vispār nevajag jaukt divas lietas- skaņu trakta linearitāti un korekciju uz konkrēto mūziku.

----------


## JDat

Ko te var ākstīties ar ezotēriku? Kādās mērvienībās var nomērīt labu skanējumu? Topiks tiešām jātur iekš beztēmas. Už ne kā saistībās ar audio/video te nav. Viss tikai  saistībā ar ezotēriku, bet iesākās kā humors. Ja tavam HiEnd pipelizatoram ir slikti izejas draiveri (līnijas signālam), tad skanējums mainīsies no izmantotā vada, bet ja ir normāli izejas draiveri tad labi skanēs ir 100 Ls/m vads i 3 Ls/m vads.

Stāsts iz dzīves, ko kolēģis pastāstīja:
HiEndists atnāk pie kolēģa un stāsta par superduper vadiem (90to otrajā pusē). Hiendists savulaik nopirka CD atskaņotāju un pieslēdza pie pastiprinātāja ar vadu. Itkā skan, bet nav tas. HiEndists latgalītē nopirka superdupermegasudraba vadu un.. Voila! Sāk skanēt kā pie cilvēkiem. Kolēģis saka: atnes abus (gan slikto, gan hifilītisko) paskatīšos. Tur nav daudz ko mērīt. Sliktajam vadam kapacitātē ~ 5 nF, Hifilītiskajam 150 pF. Protams ka hifilītiskais vads skanēs labāk par tādu parastu vadu. Piezīmēšu ka vadu garumi bja 1.5m

Tikai... Kur jēga dzīties pec dārgiem vadiem, ja Pro audio Industrijā jau sen kā standarts visiem vadiem kapacitāte ir ~ 70 pF/m. Ne kāda šķirbība star superdupersudrabiem vai citām muļībām un normāliem vadiem.
Uztaisiet eksperimentu paši. Nošuntējiet RCA izeju ar 5 nF kodiķi un skanēs slikti. Kādi tur +1 vai tīra skaņa ar akcentētiem basiem. 

Ja aparātam sūdīga izeja, kad netiek galā ar lielu ieejas pakāpes kapacitāti, tad tas aparāts ir sūds. Sūds nevis no maksimas pirktais, bet gan dārgs sūds-lohatrons, kura radīšanā inženieris ne ko nekēdz no shēmutehnikas. Pēd tam dažādi vadi "dažādi" arī skan.

Buļļa kaka tas viss.

----------


## JDat

> +1
> Ir bijuši gadījumi, kad cilvēks jūsmo par kaut ko, par ko nesaprotu ko.  Aizbraucu pie šā ciemos, viņš rāda savu references sistēmu, liela, stāsta cik tā sistēma ir kruta utt., bet es galīgi nesaprotu par ko viņš jūsmo, jo izklausās kā skaņa no mucas.   Tā kā daudz kas ir subjektīvi. 
> Jautājumam par to, ko nozīmē "skan labāk", protams, varētu citēt žurnaļugu n-tos rakstus par to kam jāpiegriež vērība, ko nozīmē ātrs, artikulēts bass, ko nozīmē mūziķu lokalizācija uz iedomātās skatuves, skaņas detalizācija utt. utjp. Par ko te diskutēja- vai interkonekta kabelim ir loma kopējajā sistēmas skanējumā. Biju no tiem, kas teica, ka jā.


 
Var plusot var mīnusot, var ona**t ar vadiem un var šņabi dzert.

Tikai subjetivitāte ir stipri ietekmējama parādība. Neoficiāls eksperiments uz manis (paši saprotiet kāpēc neoficiāls un ne pārāk objektīvs):
Dzerot šņabi konstatēja ka pēc 100 g izdzertā šņabja skaļums telpā samazinās par 6 db. Skaļuma poga uz aparāta nav aiztikta. Ir tikai izdzerts. Es runāju tikai par SPL. Līdz frekvenču raksturlīknei neesmu ticis. TUr varētu būt vēl interesantāk. Tā ka, pagaidām, noliksim malā artikulētos basus un, no sākuma, tiksim skaidrībā ar eletrisko daļu. Kad viss būs samērīts, pierādīts formulās, tikai tad varēs gudri d**st par to cik artikulēti ir basi un kristāltīras augšas ar sudraba/zelta vai HVZ kādiem tur vadiem.

----------


## Didzis

Nu, nu, JDat tik skarbi tak nevajag   ::   Varbūt cilvēkam tieši patīk kā skan vads ar 5 nF kapacitāti   ::  Man jau kāreizi gribas to saprast, kur ir tā fiška, ka cilvēks dzird vadu virzienu. Tiku sanaca kurjozs. Paspelēju maksimāli "uzķūnēto" Priboj lampinieku un cilveks saka, ka tā tak nav lampu skaņa. Uzliku šim uz ātrām šaibam nepabeigtu "konstruktoru", A klases lampinieku ar 6p3s lampu un Daugavas trafu izejā uzreiz cilveks bļauj- vot, vot, tagat ir lampu skaņa   ::   A es tā centos priboju taisot   ::

----------


## JDat

Didzi. Kā tev neiet. Tā centies un viss kaķim zem astes... Jūtu līdzi.  ::

----------


## jankus

> Ja aparātam sūdīga izeja, kad netiek galā ar lielu ieejas pakāpes kapacitāti, tad tas aparāts ir sūds. Sūds nevis no maksimas pirktais, bet gan dārgs sūds-lohatrons, kura radīšanā inženieris ne ko nekēdz no shēmutehnikas. Pēd tam dažādi vadi "dažādi" arī skan.
> 
> Buļļa kaka tas viss.


 Kā saprotu, pati krutākā aparatūra šaipus Baltijas jūras ir JDat, kas vienlīdz labi "ņem pretī" gan maksimas vadus, gan par simtiem un tūkstošiem pirktos. 
Lūdzu studijā- brends, modelis, lai parastā tauta zinātu, pret ko nomainīt savus Marantzus, Exposerus, Xindakus, Denonus un citus!

----------


## jankus

Redz kur šodien metu visiem forumiešiem savus vadus no pakaļas, saku- salīdziniet, pamēriet, paklausieties. Nevienam nevajag!
Pēc nedēļas tie paši vāvuļos, ka hiendisti jau no mēraparātiem un no blind vai pusblind testiem bēg pa gabalu un stāstīs par to cik viņu pusprofesionālie verķi ir kruti!  ::

----------


## JDat

> Ja aparātam sūdīga izeja, kad netiek galā ar lielu ieejas pakāpes kapacitāti, tad tas aparāts ir sūds. Sūds nevis no maksimas pirktais, bet gan dārgs sūds-lohatrons, kura radīšanā inženieris ne ko nekēdz no shēmutehnikas. Pēd tam dažādi vadi "dažādi" arī skan.
> 
> Buļļa kaka tas viss.
> 
> 
>  Kā saprotu, pati krutākā aparatūra šaipus Baltijas jūras ir JDat, kas vienlīdz labi "ņem pretī" gan maksimas vadus, gan par simtiem un tūkstošiem pirktos. 
> Lūdzu studijā- brends, modelis, lai parastā tauta zinātu, pret ko nomainīt savus Marantzus, Exposerus, Xindakus, Denonus un citus!


 Es mūziku neklausos vispār! Man tas ir darbs. No ikdienas dūkoņas, trokšņa un toņiem, vienīgā atslodze ir kolēģa akustiskā ģitārspēle, klusums mājās un auksts aliņš.

Ja jau par to ar kādu aparātu jāklausās. Gaumes lieta. Ko kabata atļauj to arī klausies. Mērījumi? Neutrik A2 vai Audioprecission Portable 1 Plus. Ar tiem tad arī visādas utis var redzēt un dzirdēt. Pie tam pratiski, nevis kaut ko salīdzinot.




> Redz kur šodien metu visiem forumiešiem savus vadus no pakaļas, saku- salīdziniet, pamēriet, paklausieties. Nevienam nevajag!
> Pēc nedēļas tie paši vāvuļos, ka hiendisti jau no mēraparātiem un no blind vai pusblind testiem bēg pa gabalu un stāstīs par to cik viņu pusprofesionālie verķi ir kruti!


 Uz sitienu nevaru atrast, bet bija stāsts par monser cable testiekārtu veikalā... Lohotrons. Pieslēdz aparātus pie Mostercable kastes un slēgā A-B slēdzi. Izjūti monster cable dzidrumu. Tajā pat laikā Ne viens hifilītiķis-pārdevējs neļaus paņemt spoli izritināt uz zemes lai var godīgi paklausīties parastu un monstrālu vadu. Kāpēc? Tāpēc ka mostrālajā kastē bez A-B slēdža ir arī dažas detaļas ieliktas iekšā. Uzminiet uz kuru slēdža stāvokli (Uz monster vai DUT) un kāpēc...

Blind testus gribās?

Hifilītķu vadi pret Klotz? Uz mazu attālumu? Līnijas signālam? Piesakos atnest Klots mazā metrāžā. Ja grib lielā metrāžā, tad pērc pats. Nav ne maz tik dārgi. 0.5-2 Ls/m. Tikai viena lieta. Es neesmu klausonis. Viens neiešu. Klāt prasās ddff, Didzis, ansius, Vikings un vēl daži kadri...

TIkai... Ne kādus pārmetumus. Nafig. Nevar tik vienkārši salas'ties,jo ir cilvēki kam jāstrādā, nevuis ar huiņām (vadiem) jānodarbojas.

----------


## tornislv

> Vot, šorīt pa brīvu piedāvāju un sviedu no pakaļas forumiešiem teju 100 latu kabeļus paklausīties, salīdzināt. Ieinteresējās tikai viens cilvēks. Nu neies jau riskēt aplauzties, ja pirms tam skaļi bija bļāvuši, ka tas viss ir bull shit..


 Es gan piesakos ar, bet man 1) līdz 10jam jūnijam nav laika 2) sistēma ir pusizjaukta, preamps ir, bet gals šobrīd nav un jaunais CD vēl Vācijā ...

----------


## JDat

http://aboutcables.blogspot.com/




> Ecosse Baton- tiešām labs kabelis ar precīzu, neitrālu skanējumu, jūtama klase un OCC vara klātbūtne.


 Pats nosaukums jau liecina par batonu sprauzšanu ausīs.  :: 

Jāni, kad būs jaunumi tavā blogā?  ::

----------


## Didzis

jankus, es nopietni esmu gatavs Tavus vadus notestēt un te foruma godīgu atskaiti ar visām bildēm ielikt. Man nebūs žēl vienu izejamo dienu tam noziedot. Būtu gan pie tādas testēšanas jāpiesaista vēl kādi fani ar saviem aparātiem. Man pašam Nav HI_END aparātu, tikai profesināli Klots vadi kāda buhta atradīsies, profesionāli JBL studujas tuvās zonas monitori un protams pilna darbnīca ar mēraparātiem. Nu jā, lampu pastiprinatāji arī atradīsies, bet tumbu vadi ar skaņas virzienu nu točna nav   ::  . Tapēc vajadzētu kādus "nopietnākus"audio večus piesaistīt.

----------


## jankus

> jankus, es nopietni esmu gatavs Tavus vadus notestēt un te foruma godīgu atskaiti ar visām bildēm ielikt. Man nebūs žēl vienu izejamo dienu tam noziedot. Būtu gan pie tādas testēšanas jāpiesaista vēl kādi fani ar saviem aparātiem. Man pašam Nav HI_END aparātu, tikai profesināli Klots vadi kāda buhta atradīsies, profesionāli JBL studujas tuvās zonas monitori un protams pilna darbnīca ar mēraparātiem. Nu jā, lampu pastiprinatāji arī atradīsies, bet tumbu vadi ar skaņas virzienu nu točna nav   . Tapēc vajadzētu kādus "nopietnākus"audio večus piesaistīt.


 OK, nav nekas pret. Varu labprāt aizdot patestēt, pamērīt, paklausīties. Esmu Rīgas pusē. Kā saprotu, tie vadi tad būtu kaut kādā veidā jādabūn līdz Lielvārdei?  :: 


> Vot, šorīt pa brīvu piedāvāju un sviedu no pakaļas forumiešiem teju 100 latu kabeļus paklausīties, salīdzināt. Ieinteresējās tikai viens cilvēks. Nu neies jau riskēt aplauzties, ja pirms tam skaļi bija bļāvuši, ka tas viss ir bull shit.. 
> 
> 
>  Es gan piesakos ar, bet man 1) līdz 10jam jūnijam nav laika 2) sistēma ir pusizjaukta, preamps ir, bet gals šobrīd nav un jaunais CD vēl Vācijā ...


 Nu cerams, Didzis līdz 10. jūnijam būs iztestējies, izklausījies.  ::

----------


## ivog

Hmm... es tikko tā aizdomājos, ka laikam esmu laimīgs cilvēks - man klausoties muzonu viss pa vienkāršo - ja nav nekāda fona un uz ausi nedzirdu kropļojumus, tas nozīmē, ka skan labi. Pretējā gadījumā skan slikti   ::

----------


## Didzis

Pag pag, es tak netaisos tos vadus klausīties. Jākalausās ir audiomīletājiem un jāsaka, ka šitais vads skan šādi, bet tas savādak. Es varu nomerīt tikai vada kapacitāti un paskatīties ar spektra analizatoru, kas kopējā skanējumā izmainījās.Es no tiem skaņas dzidrumiem, detalizācijas un citiem audiofīlu terminiem neko nesaprotu un pat nemāku tos noformulēt. Es tikai saprotu lineāros kropļojumus, nelinearos kropļojumus, intermodulacijas kropļojumus, u.t.t.  Tas ir mans lauciņš. Es tiešam nespēju saprast, kā var patikt skaņa lampu pastiprinātājam, kuram jau pie 2W ir 3% kropļojumi un nepatikt lampu pastiprinatājs, kuram pie 10W ir 0,01%.Kad es to sapratīšu, tad varēšu arī aprakstīt.

----------


## JDat

nez kā nomērīt induktivitāti un skinefektu ar pie viena.

Es redzu elementāru testu:
*)Digitāls mono audio avots. teiksim CD ar ierakstītu mono rozā troksni.
*)Analogā veidā savienots ar skaņas karti. Ui, nē skaņas karte neder. Te vajag tā saukto Ocifriteļ zvuka.
*) Viens kanāls savienots ar Lēto kabeli. Otrs kanāls savienots ar Hifilītiķu kabeli.
*) Ar smaart skatāmies transfer funkciju.

Pirms tam notiek iekārtu kalibrēšana un tiek apzināts starpība traktā ar dieviem vienādiem kabeļiem.

Viss elektriskais tests.

Normundss varētu pamēģināt. Šams laikam jau tik tālu aiszildījis kondierus 9kapacitorus  :: ), ka sanitāri tagad mēra šamam temperatūru.  :: 

Jāni! Palasīšu vēl tavu reklāmblogu. Es jau daudz pērles tur manīju...

----------


## ansius

ja nu blind tests tiktu rīkots - esmu ar mieru, un ja līdz tam laikam būšu uzlodējis pārslēdzēju - droši varēs arī to izmantot (un pat apskatīties kas lācītim puncītī).

----------


## Vitalii

> ja nu blind tests tiktu rīkots - esmu ar mieru, un ja līdz tam laikam būšu uzlodējis pārslēdzēju - droši varēs arī to izmantot (un pat apskatīties kas lācītim puncītī).


 >>_ kāpēc - ja nu blind tests tiktu rīkots...ta saveidojiet tussiņu un salieciet punktus uz ( i ) un miers!
    da ar ziepinieks noteikti atradīsies lai sabildētu materiālu - kas tam lācītim ir puncītī.
labprāt ar piedalītos..ja tiktu uzaicināts, bet diemžēl esmu noslogots uz pilnu klapi_110%_

----------


## janisp

> http://aboutcables.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ecosse Baton- tiešām labs kabelis ar precīzu, neitrālu skanējumu, jūtama klase un OCC vara klātbūtne.
> 			
> ...


 JDat, kam tev mani jaunumi, jo pats par sevi esi visu pateicis: "Es mūziku neklausos vispār! Man tas ir darbs. No ikdienas dūkoņas, trokšņa un toņiem..."
tas labi raksturo to ko profi te LV veido, dara- lohotrons priekš muzikantiem un tiem kas uz tiem "dzīvajiem" končiem iet. Par lohotronu runājot- tas pats Klotzs, tu labāk par daudziem zini ienākošo cenu, ieskaiti vēl friču apetīti piecenojot, iepakojot, utt chinas produktu. Bieži vien uz lētajiem izstrādājumiem procentuālais piecenojums ir daudz reizes lielāk kā uz dārgajiem. Tas nu tā...katrs jūs esat savā profesijā, pelnat maizei, kā nu protat un katru tautsaimniecības (biznesa) jomu zināmā mērā var uzskatīt par lohotronu, ja nepatīk, jāiet dzīvot mežā (privātā) zaru būdā.

Par blogu- kas tur smieklīgs, labi, ka apmeklēji, redzes loku paplašināji. ::  Lai ko uzrakstītu vajag laiku un zināmā mērā iedvesmu, neesmu ne žurnaļuga vai rakstnieks. Tagad apgūstu kā pieslēgt usb pie dac, kad būs skaidrība, kaut ko uzrakstīšu.
    Tikko atgriezos no Minhenes, šo to paklausījos. Iepazinos ar Džordžu Kardasu, nu paveicās! Iztaujāju par viņa vara un sudraba stieplēm. Par nožēlu mans tehnisko zināšanu līmenis, jo sevišķi, metaluģijā ir zems, bet bija ļoti iedvesmojoši parunāt ar vienu no kabeļu industrijas ievērojamākajām personām. Ir vairākas Hifilitiskas studijas pilnībā aprīkotas ar Cardas, un tas nebūt nav lēti...ir profi kas ražo mūziku bagātajiem lohiem hifilitiķiem ::

----------


## Delfins

Es zinu, ka iedzerot alu, kvalitāte uzlabojās vismaz 100x..
Bet iedzerot šņabi, kvalitāte netiek mērīta - galvenais pamatnosacījums - lai vispār skan  ::

----------


## JDat

> Par lohotronu runājot- tas pats Klotzs, tu labāk par daudziem zini ienākošo cenu, ieskaiti vēl friču apetīti piecenojot, iepakojot, utt chinas produktu. Bieži vien uz lētajiem izstrādājumiem procentuālais piecenojums ir daudz reizes lielāk kā uz dārgajiem. Tas nu tā...katrs jūs esat savā profesijā, pelnat maizei, kā nu protat un katru tautsaimniecības (biznesa) jomu zināmā mērā var uzskatīt par lohotronu, ja nepatīk, jāiet dzīvot mežā (privātā) zaru būdā.


 Kotz kavalitāte ir atbilstoša cenai. Skan labi, tā pat kā jebkurš normāls kabelis, un skaņu nečakarē. Ir gan ar attiecīgu elastību, gan izturību. Pie tam atnāk spolēs nevis premade, izņemot dažus ģitāristu eksemplārus. Visi tehniskie dati doti ražotāja mājas lapā. Ne tur monokristāli ne vēl kaut kas Hifilītisks. Vienīgā sūdzība, ko dzirdēju: viens gribēja ietaupīt un pats lodēja ģitāras vadu. Skanēja slikti, bet tā ir ja nelasa instrukciju. Elektrību vadošā gumija jānogriež nost. Vot lohi to točna nezin. Tāda melna gumija starp ekrānu un balto izolācijas materiālu. Domāta lai samazinātu mikrofona efektu kabelī. Ģitāristiem vajadzīga lieta. Mani iemācīja pie pirmās ģitāras kabeļa lodēšanas.

Smieklīgķais tas ka vadu skanējumā tiek piesaukta metalurģija nevis elektronika. Nu kuda...
Biški pa citu līniju, jo tiek runāts pa speaker kabeli šajā linkā: http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20071009/015017.shtml
Neesmu dzirdējis ka kāds būtu ticis pie tā miljona. Ar tavu smalko dzirdi, tu mierīgi varētu tikt... Uz priekšu.

Par to kas un kā ietekmē līnijas signālu, es jau pateicu...
Pie tam jāklausās mūzika, nevis kabeļi.

Iedod kādam no saviem megaagregātiem izejas pakāpes shēmu. Tas būtu interesantāk ne kā ezotēriskās kabeļu būšanas...
Tā pat varētu sarunāt, ka atved kabeli, ja vien gribēsi, pēc visiem maniem apvainojumiem. Nu baigi gribu nomērīt kapacitāti. 5 minūšu darbs.

Kas attiecas uz to ka ražotājs liek dīleriem sildīt kabeļus. Jautri! Vai tad ražotājs pats nevar izsildīt? Liek dīleriem pirkt sildīšanas pipelizatorus. Tā teikt: lohotrons attīstas...

----------


## Vikings

> Kas attiecas uz to ka ražotājs liek dīleriem sildīt kabeļus. Jautri! Vai tad ražotājs pats nevar izsildīt? Liek dīleriem pirkt sildīšanas pipelizatorus. Tā teikt: lohotrons attīstas...


 +1000

----------


## Isegrim

> Smieklīgķais tas ka vadu skanējumā tiek piesaukta metalurģija nevis elektronika


 Šoreiz tas nav smieklīgi. Kapara (materiāls, no kā parasti izgatavo kabeļu dzīslas un ekrānus) struktūra ļoti atkarīga no tā tīrības un tehnoloģijām. Ja kapars, neattīrīts, ar agresīviem piemaisījumiem, kas ātri vien rada koroziju kristalizācijas graudainajā struktūrā, tiek izmantots lētos ķīnīzeru kabeļos, tad sanāk produkts, kura ekvivalentā shēma ir milzīgs daudzums virknē/paralēli/vienā virzienā/pretēji slēgtu diodīšu (_kuproksa_ taisngrieži pusvadītāju vēsturē). Līdzstrāvu šāda shēma neko īpaši neietekmēs, bet sarežģītu audiosignālu ar strauji mainīgu spektru gan var čakarēt. Kabeļu ražošanā bez metālu tehnoloģijas (mēs to skolā pāris semestrus mācījāmies) neiztikt.

----------


## janisp

"Pie tam jāklausās mūzika, nevis kabeļi."- tu taču neklausies mūziku :: ,bet iesaki...tāpat arī veido skaņu uz skatuves,pez poānas, kas ir kavalitatīva skaņa... jo proti mērinstrumentiem nomērīt kapacitāti, kurš tad to nevar. Arī es zinu kas ir oscilogrāfs, lai gan ikdienā tos lieto citi, droši vien, ka ar krāsaino 250 Mhz digitālo divkanālnieku arī mēs varēto apskatīt kādu impulsiņu, bet stāsts nav par to...
   es nevienam neuzspiežu savu viedokli, necīnos lai jūs pievilinātu šai "reliģijai", īstenībā es pat neaiztieku jūsu tēmas, šeit iejaucos tikai tādēļ, ka tika pieminēts blogs kurā šad tad ierakstu, tur starp citu ir arī ne manis rakstīti teksti. 
jo kāda jēga man, piemēram, JDat tevi pārliecināt, ja atklāti- nu ne tu pircējs, ne klausītājs, ne entuziasts,nu lodē savus klotcus un gaidi vakaru, kad klusumā kādu aliņu izsūkt :: 
    par Nordost prasību sildīt kabeļus, nu nepārstāvu es šo brendu, nu ja ir kādam interese, uzrakstiet uz Nordost tech suportu, varbūt, ka atbildēs. Piemēram Siltech uzskata, ka viņu kabeļi nav jāsilda, tie nāk jau darbam gatavi. Starp citu, nācās jaukt dažus no tiem mainot konektorus pēc klienta lūguma. Bagātie lohi par tiem maksā tūkstošus (vo vells, kāpēc mēs tik gudri, bet nabadzīgi?- toties lepni, dziedoši), tad nu vadu stieples škērsgriezums akustiskajiem un tīkla vadiem tāds nepieklājīgi mazs salīdzinot ar citu ražotāju vadiem- stieples materiāls Siltech vados ir galvenais.
 "smieklīgķais tas ka vadu skanējumā tiek piesaukta metalurģija nevis elektronika. Nu kuda..." tumsoņas cienīgs izteiciens- vara tīrībai elektronu kustībā nav nekādas nozīmes!!!

tā kā mierīgi varat pārvietot šo tēmu uz beztēmu, jo autors nopirdās un pazuda :: 

pateicoties šai tēmai tomēr sastapu starp komentētājiem sakarīgus,atvērtus cilvēkus. Domāju, ka kādreiz varēsim paklausīties kopā kādu kabeli, komplekts gandrīz sakomplektēts, bet pirmais būs kaspich, šeit gan sen nav redzēts.

----------


## Didzis

Nu gan šausmas tais kapara vados notiek   ::  Man kautkur mētājas gadus četrdesmit vecs krievu daudzdzīslu vads. Lieku momentāli konjaku jebkuram, kurš tajā spēs samērik kautkādas diodes. Vads ir uz kādiem sešiem vai desmit kvadrātiem un varu iedot kādam audiofīlam notestēt uz tumbām. Domāju, ka skanēs labāk par uberdārgajiem, jo ļoti maza omīgā pretestība. Vel man ir tik pat veci krievu armijas ekranēti signālkabeļi. Nu jā, tos laikam vispār nav vērc piedāvāt, jo tur jau droši vien varš par diodi parvērties. Ar testeri gan mērās, ka parasts vara vads   ::   Vot pasakiet, nu kā šitās muļķības var sacerēt un kurš ir autors.  
Nedaudz palasīju JDat  doto lapu. Tā laikam pieder janisp. Nu vispār vāks- es vairs no radiotehnikas neko nesaprotu   ::  . Drošinātājiem jau ir labums un induktivitāte un pat mainīga pretestība. Nu kas ir japīpē, lai varētu nomerīt drošinātāja labumu vai induktivitati   ::  ? Kasti konjaka jebkuram, kurš izmērīs drošinātāja labumu !!!!!!!

----------


## Delfins

patiesībā drošinātājs beigās izrādīsies trokšņu antena un vajadzēs tur atkal ko štukot.

----------


## Zigis

> Kasti konjaka jebkuram, kurš izmērīs drošinātāja labumu !!!!!!!


 Elementāri! Ir labi drošinātali un ir izsisti, braucu pēc konjaka  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Isegrim

Šie sūdi struktūrā ar parastu metalogrāfijas mikroskopu labi redzami, dažādus paraugus salīdzinot. Lielākā ķēpa ir tieši paraugu sagatavošana; vienkārši nokniebts kabeļa gals nav mikroskopā liekams. Uz ķīnīzeru kabeļa var rakstīt, ko patīk - OFC un vēl visādus _super_, ja nomizota dzīsla pēc pāris mēnešiem ir tumša, tad tas nevar būt tīrs kapars. Pēdējais arī pēc gada būs spožs un sarkans.

----------


## a_masiks

> Kasti konjaka jebkuram, kurš izmērīs drošinātāja labumu !!!!!!!
> 
> 
>  Elementāri! Ir labi drošinātali un ir izsisti, braucu pēc konjaka


 nez - ar ko atšķiras labs drošinātājs no ļoti laba drošinātāja? Pēdējais būs izvirpots no monolīta homogēnizēta kapara gabala un vēl apsudrabots?




> Līdzstrāvu šāda shēma neko īpaši neietekmēs, bet sarežģītu audiosignālu ar strauji mainīgu spektru gan var čakarēt.


 vēlētos uzzināt - aiz ko sarežģīts audiosignāls čakarēsies? Ir aizdomas ka signāls sapinķerēsies tajās daudzajās diodēs, kaut kur aizķersies un atirs vaļā?

----------


## a_masiks

Katrā gadījumā iespārda 220V tīkla vads par nieka 250ls. 
Elektrība tad jau ar būtu jāpērk kāda mazliet labāka, bez piemaisījumiem, Haiendīgā, atbilstošā cenā tādam tīkla vadam.... ne no ķīnas bet pa taisno no vāczemes... 
Iesaku rūpīgi padomāt par īstas un neķīniskas elektrības iegādes iespējām. ja jau manta, tad manta līdz galam!

----------


## Didzis

Zigis, izsisti drošinātāji neder, vajag ejošus bet vienus ar sliktu labumu un otrus ar lielu labumu. Neprasi man, kas ir drošinātāja labums- man kvalifikacija nevelk. Var jau būt, ka drošinātāja labums ir tā cena http://www.servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=796  ::  Es tikai zinu, ka svārstību kontūram var būt labums.

----------


## JDat

Vispār par vadiem...
Es te tā padomāju:
Elektroni skrien pa kabeli.
Bet eletronam ir arī spins, kas liek rotēt elektronam.
Elektriski visss OK. Skrien no augstāka potenciāla uz zemāku.
Kas notiek ar spinu? Tur ir magnētisms. Pa cik elektrons skrien uz skaļruni, kur ir magnētisms, elektroni, kuriem spins ir pretēji vērsts, čakarē skaņu. To jāizlabo.
Izlabot var ar manētisko lauku. Apkār kabelim jāizvieto pastāvīgie magnēti. Tie bremzēs elektronus, kuriem ir nepareizs spins. Rezultātā elektroni ar pareizu spinu izskries caur vadu bez zudumiem. Savukārt elektroni ar nepareizu spinu tik bremzēti magnētiskajā lauka. Bremzēšanas enerģija pārvērtīsies siltuma enerģijā. No tā vads sasils. Sasilsot palielinās vada pretestība. Tāpēc jālieto supervadošie vadi un supervadošie magnēti. Tādus var noskruvēt Šveice no CERN kolaidera ja kas.

Tāks: Šī ideja ir patentēta. Tāpēc nemēģiniet nozagt un pelnīt kāpostu bez manas piekrišanas.
 ::

----------


## janisp

Par drošinātājiem varat palasīt mērījumu testu un salīdzinājumu. Tur viss nomērīts, jums saprotami jēdzieni un lielumi. Cits jautājums- vai tas ietekmē skanējumu, ja ietekmē tad kā, un vai tāda ietekmē var būt tik būtiska, lai to sadzirdētu). fails pievienots

par tiem magnētiem uz kabeļa, nu liek ferita gredzenus uz tīkla kabeļiem, viens maskavietis man demonstrēja tīkla kabeli ar kaut kādu jaunāko tehnoloģiju metāla sakausējumu gredzenu, kas simtus reizes spēcīgāks par ferīta gredzenu, it kā no oboronkas...katrs audio entuziasts meklē savu,m pareizāko, labāko skaņu, bieži vien tas process ir bezgalīgs...bet nu interesantāks kā vakarā acis ar alu aizliet (tur starp citu sievišķie hormoni esot, tai žlūrgā ko par alu tagad dēvē) ::

----------


## JDat

Nē, nē. Fērīta padarīšana nav saistīta ar to ko es uzrakstīju.  ::

----------


## Didzis

janisp, paldies par to tabuliņu ar testiem. Tur gan nav veviena vārda par drošinātāja labumu un induktivitāti   ::  , bet nu labi. Kā jau zināt, es daudz nesprieselēju, bet mēru. Tad nu visparastākajam krievulaiku 3A drošinātājam ir 28 miliomi, Es domāju, ka ikviens varēs tai tabulā salīdzināt ar uberkrutajiem drošinātājiem par 15Ls   ::   ::   ::  Tur dotā pretestība ir 3,15A drošinātājam, tā kā vēl to vajag ņemt vērā.  Jāsaskaita man tai bundžiņā tie vecie drošinātāji, varbūt jau esmu miljonārs. Man viņu točna daddz  ::

----------


## JDat

Par vadu sildīšanu. Atvaino pāršāvu pār strīpu. Viens zinātājs man paskaidroja kas ir ar vadu sildīšanu. Tātad viss pareizi. Vadu sildīšana notiek klienta klātbūtnē un tieši pirms atdošanas klientam rokās. Lai klients redz ka nav piečakarēts un vadi tiek sildīti klienta klātbūtnē. Savādāk var vis kaut kā apšmaukt un ekonomijas nolūkos pārdot nesildītu drāti kā uzsildītu... Nu tad beidzot sapratu vadu sildīšanas būtību.  ::

----------


## tornislv

Mazliet par videorastiju (krieviski):

http://www.3dnews.ru/offsyanka/611567/

----------


## JDat

Uz p***ja to digitālo videorastiju. Ja no kameras uz TV pulti iet Triax (patiesībā starp kameru un CCU, tālāk SDI kabelis), ja analogā sistēma vai SDI kabelis. Digitālajā ērā optika, tad ko te muļķoties ar sildītajiem HDMI vadiem.

Mans ir pilnīgā nesprašanā tur kur pikselis ir digitāls un noteikti būs savā tikai un vienīgi vietā, tad kas te par jitter un sildītajām lietām.

PS: Tornislv, paldies ka pieminēji arī šo ***rastijas novirzienu. Es pats no rīta domāju par video kabeļu pieminēšanu.

----------


## ddff

> par to vada virzienu- tā arī ir , ka ekrāns simetriskā kabeļa nesimetriska slēguma gadījumā signāla uztvērēja pusē paliek gaisā, līdz ar to daudzi traucējumi kas inducējas ekrānā paliek uz signāla padodošās ierīces masas.


 Vispaar diivaina izveele, PRO audio jomaa tie, kam patiik pacelt ekraanu vienaa galaa, to dara pie signaala avota. Ja ekraans buus gaisaa ieejas pusee, tad atvienojot signaala avotu tas vads paarveertiisies par antenu. Mees gan nelietojam nesimetrisku sleegumu kaa sugu, bet arii simetriskam kabelim, kam ekraans gaisaa un buus izteikts antenas efekts. 

ddff

----------


## JDat

ddff, tev noteikti jālieto šie: http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=723
Tad tava priekša skanēs vēl labāk.  ::  ::  ::

----------


## JDat

Janisp! Salabo WEBu. Garumzīmju vietā jautājuma zīmītes rādās. Izmantoju pēdējo stabilo chome uz logiem...

Par to XKR kabeli. Tik daudz reizes minēts diametrs, bet.. Garums ta kāds kabelim? Vai to kabeli var dabūt arī ruļļos? Vai jāpērk kaudze un jāstiķē kopā ja vajag novilt teiksim 40 metrus? Vecais labais teiciens: Īsam var piestiķēt, ko darīt ar garu?  ::

----------


## ddff

Tur jau pie sadaljas "Profesionaalaa" var nopirkt arii atbilstoshu priekshu - KODA un Beta 3.
Taa gan speej darboties varbuut tikai kombinaacijaa ar tiem vadiem :]

ddff

----------


## JDat

Pro radio sistēmas gan tādas niknās... Noteikti labāk par Shure, Senheiser un AKG strādās...

Kaut gan. Ko te par pro? Tas jau nav nopietni. Te jau iet runa par Hi-End.

Es labāk investēju šitādā brīnumā un klausos digitālos Klotz kabeļus nevis lietoju tos nanopulveru pipelizatoru sildītos kabeļus. Protams, protams, slapjie sapņi par TEAC Esoteric.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Mees gan nelietojam nesimetrisku sleegumu kaa sugu, bet arii simetriskam kabelim, kam ekraans gaisaa un buus izteikts antenas efekts


 Šādu _pseidosimetrisku_ kabeli (ar vīto pāri signālam un atsevišķu ekrānu, kas pievienots vienā glā) var lietot neprofesionālās, mājas sistēmās ar RCA savienotājiem. Sevišķi, kur līmenis mazs - starp griežgaldiņu un phono ieeju, piemēram. Simetriskam vītajam pārim "antenas efekts" ir pat mazāks, nekā nesimetriskam koaksiālim.

----------


## Didzis

Simetriskais kabelis pret traucējumiem ir nejūtīgs tikai ja vienā galā simetrisks signāla avots un otrā galā simetriska slodze, kura sieejas pretestība sakrīt ar vada viļņa pretestību. Ja vads ir uz RCA štekeriem, tad pilnīgi pofig par to simetriju, traucējumu līmeni nosaka ekranejuma kvalitatē

----------


## robijs

Mūzika ir jāklausās, nevis jāskatās ko rāda mums nez kādi pribori, nu atvainojiet, sausi mērijumi, nez kāda kapacitāte  uz garumu un velns nez kas vēl, domāju noteicošais tomēr būs mūsu pašu dzirde, sajūtas, ak jā, es tomēr  dzirdu atšķirību starp dažādiem kabeļiem, šoreiz tāds piemērs, ilgu laiku bija man akustiskais kabelis, kāds nu bij, pirku komplektā ar savām tumbām, nekas īpašs, B&W DM 309, nu  8 gadi būs, kā klausos viņas, pieradis biju, skanēja visa sistēma itkā oki, tagad izdomāju kabeļus nomainīt pret citiem, nu labākiem, dārgākiem  :: DD, sasodīts, skaņa ar mainījās , protams uz patīkamāko pusi  :: , parasti mūziku klausos tā, kāds aliņš pa rokai , skārdene, johaidī , pēc kabeļu nomaiņas, klausoties to pašu  mīļako albumu, tā alus bundža rokā sāka pat vibrēt  ::  , kā tā, ceru ka izteicos pietiekami saprotami  ::  , takš to vēlreiz atvainojos, kko mērīt mūzikā, tas ir ......., mūzika ir jāklausās, jājūt   ::

----------


## Didzis

robijs, Tev pilnīga taisnība- mūzika ir jaklausās, bet te tak ne par to strīds. Vai tad tu negribi ieiet veikalā un nopirkt uzreiz pareizos vadus par mazāko cenu? Ja vadiem būtu doti tehniskie parametri un elektriskie mērijumi, kuri ir vienīgais objektīvais rādītājs, tad tak uzreiz būtu viss skaidrs. Kaut vai piemērs ar drosinatājiem. Es nomerīju vecu krievukaiku drošinātāju un salīdzināju elektriskos parametrus ar uberkruto par 15Ls gabalā. Tad nu es pilnīgi droši varu teikt, ka dārgais nav ne par matu, tīri elektriski, labāks un  labāk par tiem 15 latiem nopērc aliņus  ::  Tev tak aliņs garšo   ::  , bet to smuko drošinātāju ne Tu dzirdēsi, ne arī redzēsi iekš aparāta.  Neviens tak nesaka, ka telefona vadi uz tumbām skanēs tāpat kā resns akustikas vads. Runa iet par to, ka uberdārgais vads ar vienādu sķērsgriezumu un garumu skanēs tāpat ka parasts elektrības vads ar to pašu sķērsgriezumu. Nu labi, elektrības vads smuki neizskatīsies   ::  .

----------


## janisp

> Pro radio sistēmas gan tādas niknās... Noteikti labāk par Shure, Senheiser un AKG strādās...
> 
> Kaut gan. Ko te par pro? Tas jau nav nopietni. Te jau iet runa par Hi-End.
> 
> Es labāk investēju šitādā brīnumā un klausos digitālos Klotz kabeļus nevis lietoju tos nanopulveru pipelizatoru sildītos kabeļus. Protams, protams, slapjie sapņi par TEAC Esoteric.


 Prieks, ka šis beztēmas topiks nav noplacis. spešal sanks JDat par manas lapas popularizēšanu! 
JDat, tas rubīdija clocks ir ne tikai Esoteric, arī Antelope (Igors Levins, atzīta autoritāte cloku izstrādē PA (high end)audio ražo tādas ierīces studiju vajadzībām, varu iedot kontaktu LV distrubutoram (Antelope Audio). Starp citu, tie leiši, kas ražo tos tīkla vadus lesslos (1150 USD pie tagadējā kursa $ laba cena LVL) ražo šo to no elektronikas, nevis pi*** pie datora, uzlodēja vienai Rīgas studijai "atom cloku" par daudz draudzīgāku cenu kā Antelopa vai Esoteric. Tākā vecīt turpini slapināt biksēs par esoteric, kamērer citi lieto rubidija atomclokus savā ikdienas darbā.
Starp citu, ja palasīji nevis tikai siekalojies uz to esoteric, tad varēji pamanīt, ka uzsvērta 6N vara klātbūtne savienojumos (6 nozīmē devītnieku skaitu vara sastāvā= 99,99998%- bet tā ir metalurģija, ko tev nesaprast) ::

----------


## janisp

> ddff, tev noteikti jālieto šie: http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=723
> Tad tava priekša skanēs vēl labāk.


 šis vads tiešām labs, bet ddff nebūs pa kabatai :: , ideāls aktīvo monitoru (Adam, PSI, Genlec, Mayersound un līdzīgas klases) pieslēgšanai pieklājīgās studijās. Bet ddff izīrē skatuves iekārtas, fonējošu ģitāras ampus/kombīšus un citādas visnotaļ noderīgas lietas ::

----------


## tornislv

Atceros, kad pie manis ciemos bija iebraucis toreiz dzīvais V.Cojs, skaņa bija daudz labāka - dzirdēju šo tik skaidri, it kā būtu Grad Utopia stūrī, nē, patiesībā vēl skaidrāk.   ::

----------


## janisp

> Janisp! Salabo WEBu. Garumzīmju vietā jautājuma zīmītes rādās. Izmantoju pēdējo stabilo chome uz logiem...
> 
> Par to XKR kabeli. Tik daudz reizes minēts diametrs, bet.. Garums ta kāds kabelim? Vai to kabeli var dabūt arī ruļļos? Vai jāpērk kaudze un jāstiķē kopā ja vajag novilt teiksim 40 metrus? Vecais labais teiciens: Īsam var piestiķēt, ko darīt ar garu?


 lapa kārtībā, ja izvēlas LV valodu tad arī garumzīmes ir, angļu pusē ja nav angliskā tekstā, tā gadās, salabosim, paldies par piezīmi.jā kādu browseri lieto, jo ar crome, mozilla, expl, itkā lv valodas rāda korekti?

jā vadus var dabūt arī no ruļliem, bet dārgos jāpasūta, jo tik daudz 40-50m vada par 100 un vairāk usd/m uz vietas turēt nevaru- nav tik daudz naudas :: , bet šie garuma variānti parasti tiek apspriesti, jo arī klients skaita, mēra, apdomā un tad lemj. Ja tiešām ir kāda interese, rakti vai zvani.

----------


## janisp

> Tur jau pie sadaljas "Profesionaalaa" var nopirkt arii atbilstoshu priekshu - KODA un Beta 3.
> Taa gan speej darboties varbuut tikai kombinaacijaa ar tiem vadiem :]
> 
> ddff


 ddff, man atlikumā ir tikai viena B3 10" aktīvā, varam salīdzināt ar kādu no tavējām, novērtēt cena/kvalitāte :: , baidos, ka tavējās zaudēs. pašlaik šo sadaļu var necilāt, jo mūsu mērķauditorijai-skolas, barčuki, utt. nav visai daudz naudas, tādē`l pagaidām neievedam. Bet koda MT33- tīra pieklājigi skanošas, iebrauc, pieslēgšu, paklausīsies, jo tā spriest bez salīdzināšanas, nav profesionāļa cienīgi ::

----------


## janisp

> Atceros, kad pie manis ciemos bija iebraucis toreiz dzīvais V.Cojs, skaņa bija daudz labāka - dzirdēju šo tik skaidri, it kā būtu Grad Utopia stūrī, nē, patiesībā vēl skaidrāk.


 jā tiešām žēl, ka viņa vairs nav...
bet paklausīties viņa diskus uz Grand Utopia ir vērts, sajūta it kā viņš atgriezies..
nez vai vajadzēja viņu iepīt šai beztēmā ::

----------


## tornislv

Da jūs, cienītie visi ar saviem kabeļiem esat pavisam sviestā sagājuši, ka pat humoru vairs neuzķerat. Žēl gan.  ::

----------


## ddff

> ddff izīrē skatuves iekārtas, fonējošu ģitāras ampus/kombīšus un citādas visnotaļ noderīgas lietas


 Jaa jaa, tieshi taa - ar shiem pashiem foneejoshajiem kombiishiem ir radiiti 90% muuzikas, kuru klausaamies ar ezoteeriskajiem vadiem.

ddff, smiin baardaa

----------


## M_J

Lieciet JāniP mierā. Viņš runā tā, kā viņam ir jārunā, savādāk jau nevar, ja grib pārdot visus tos "kvazistacionāros pipelizatorus". Tikai šis nav īstais forums, kur tos reklamēt, jo šeit kāds kaut ko arī sajēdz no fizikas.

----------


## ddff

> ddff, man atlikumā ir tikai viena B3 10" aktīvā, varam salīdzināt ar kādu no tavējām, novērtēt cena/kvalitāte, baidos, ka tavējās zaudēs. pašlaik šo sadaļu var necilāt, jo mūsu mērķauditorijai-skolas, barčuki, utt. nav visai daudz naudas, tādē`l pagaidām neievedam. Bet koda MT33- tīra pieklājigi skanošas, iebrauc, pieslēgšu, paklausīsies, jo tā spriest bez salīdzināšanas, nav profesionāļa cienīgi


 Njemsim par pamatu videejo cenas/kvalitaates attieciibu lapaa. Tad liksim pret sho B3 10" (nee, es zinu vienu, kam ir arii 12" versija, taa derees labaak) vienu Qube Q-112A. Vai to pashu Meyer Sound UPA.
To KODA, ja pareizi atceros, esmu dzirdeejis vienaa Messe gadaa - varbuut 2 gadus atpakalj. Paskatoties uz to abu 4" un HF rupora novietojumu, ir skaidrs, ka tas ir ideaals komb filtrs. Peec cenas sanaak normaals HF driveris, taa rupors un viens 4" skaljrunis, attieciigi - otrs 4", 12", filtrs un kaste ir jaadabuu par velti :] Principaa, visu sho gadu laikaa esmu izkopis speeju vizuaali noveerteejot produktu pateikt kaadas ziepes ir gaidaamas- ja no aarpuses viss izskataas ticami, tad naakoshais kriteerijs ir cena, lai saprastu kura kontinenta komponentes paredzamas un tikai tad ir jeega sleegt to kasti iekshaa. 

Grozies kaa gribi, bet pirmaa aktiivaa akustiskaa sisteema, kas buutu deriiga kam citam kaa komunistu miitinji, maksaa 1000+ Ls bez PVN.

ddff, liidz nelabumam paarmeeginaajis visaadas aktiivaas kastes

----------


## arnis

> ja no aarpuses viss izskataas ticami, tad naakoshais kriteerijs ir cena, lai saprastu kura kontinenta komponentes paredzamas un tikai tad ir jeega sleegt to kasti iekshaa.


 izklausaas smagi, bet nu diemzheel taa tas ir ... briinumi nenotiek.... nekur ...

----------


## Vikings

Man šķiet, ka janisp ir vienkārši augstprātīgs nejēga kurš māk aizbāzt ausis vēl lielākiem nejēgām. Nekādu pamatotu argumentu, izvairīšanās no atbildēm un pretinieku nodiršana caur puķēm.

----------


## JDat

> "Pie tam jāklausās mūzika, nevis kabeļi."


 Tur jau tā lieta ka šitais lohotrona bīdītājs klausās kabeļus un beidz no tā. Sāksim ar to: kas tev pa daļu ko es klausos. Stum tālāk batonus lohiem, kuri ne ko nekēdz. Tev ir tikai mistiski apzīmējumi silta akcentēta skaņa. Neviena fizikāla fakta. Pats nezin ko klausās. Skaidrs ka no tevis neizspiedīs atzīšanos ka tas ir lohotrons. Viss valstās uz ticību nevis zinātni. Tā patās ka tīcība brīvajai enerģijai un Steorna dzinējam. Kamēr nav tehnisku arkumetyru tikmēr tu esi lohotrona tirgotājs. Tev zināšanu tajā visā ir vēl mazāk kā man, starp citu. Runājot par kaspichu. Tu jau esi tik stulbs ka neuztvēri viņa ironiju. Tā pat neuztvēri manu ironiju par tiem elektrona spina murgiem uc lietām.

Kas attiecas uz master clock, tur sava zinātne. Jitter veido skaņai FM konvertācijas procesā, kā rezultāta rodas, jums hifilītikiem, raksturīgais apzīmējums: "izsmērēta" skaņa. Tā teikt Sampls netiek izvadīts "īstajā" brīdi uz analogakām kēdēm. Teorētiski var paņemt datora CD-ROM, nevis dārgo agregātu. Pa SPDIF gāzt signālu ar drēbju pakramā palīdzibu uz ārējo DAC. Ar vislētākajiem SPDIF draiveriem. Izlikt dārgu Jitter Buffer kostrukciju ar atdalītām barošanām, DACam un audioķedei uzlikt superdupertīru barošanu. Un būs tev Hi-End. Teorijā. Skaidrs ka ritīgi HiEndisti neatzīst impulsbarokļus. Es arī neatzīstu. Skaidrs, ka vajag Clock ar, pēc iespējas mazāku jitter. TEAC Esoteric protams ir kruta, bet kapēc čakarēties ar Rubīdija atompulksteni (patiesībā ģeneratoru). Davai uzreiz ķeramies klāt pie Cēzija atompulksteņa. Kau vai pie šitāda: http://www.realhamradio.com/GPS_Frequency_Standard.htm Kāt piesaistam GPS referenci un miers. Slikts? Davai uz [urlhttp://latmb.lv/]metroloģijas biroju[/url]. Jā, jā, uz to pašu, kuru tu sajauci ar meteroloģijas kantori aiz savas zināšanas... Šiem ir cēzija pulkstenis. Modeli gan vairs neatceros tam cēzija pulkstenim. Savulaik pat online varēja redzēt... Vot tas būtu HiFilisms.

Man priekš praktiskām vajadzībām pietiktu ar šitādu: http://audiotuning.de/index.html?1-11-xo-clock.html Protams ja gribēšu piesaistīt pie GPS, tad vajadzēs modificēt shēmiņu. Lai arī audiotuning.de balansē uz robežas starp patiesu HiFilismu un Ezotēriku, viņi tomēr nepropogandē sildītos mēslus.

Nav skaidrs kā to visu ietekmē sildītie kabeļi. Ja jau esi izglītotāks par mani, tad pamato savu viedokli. Atbildes: es jūtu, man liekas, es dzirdu, nederēs. Man dzirde ir ļoti labā stāvoklī. Parādīt medicīnisko izziņu? Protams man nav absolūtā dzirde, un nav trenēta smalki atšķirt dažādas frekvences, tomēr...

Kur tavs salons? Kur vari nodemonstēt savus kabeļus darbībā? Aiziešu un paklausīšos. Ja jutīsu ka darbojas lohotrons (A-B kastes ar podjobku, vai šur tur pa kodierim), tad nāksies vien vērt aparātam vāku vaļā un paskaidrot...

----------


## Delfins

Cilvēks ir stulbs pēc dabas, jo ir tādas smadzenes, kas spēj domāt, ticēt un izdarīt pieņēmumus. Un tādi vnk izmanto šo iespēju savas kabatas pildīšanai (kas lielākoties arī ir stulba ideja)
Dzīvnieki akurāt dzīvo dāudz vienkāršāku dzīvi  ::

----------


## jankus

> "Pie tam jāklausās mūzika, nevis kabeļi."
> 
> 
>   Davai uz [urlhttp://latmb.lv/]metroloģijas biroju[/url]. Jā, jā, uz to pašu, kuru tu sajauci ar meteroloģijas kantori aiz savas zināšanas...


 Nē, nē, to kantori ES nosaucu par meteroloģijas skaļruni aiz savas zināšanas.
Bet nu- atgriežoties pie tēmas par viedokli attiecībā uz lohotronu. 
Par JDat teikto: "Ja aparātam sūdīga izeja, kad netiek galā ar lielu ieejas pakāpes kapacitāti, tad tas aparāts ir sūds. Sūds nevis no maksimas pirktais, bet gan dārgs sūds-lohatrons, kura radīšanā inženieris ne ko nekēdz no shēmutehnikas. Pēd tam dažādi vadi "dažādi" arī skan."
----
Īstenībā par šo interesanti: "Pēd tam dažādi vadi "dažādi" arī skan."
Pēc šā sanāk, ka JDat tomēr atzīst, ka dažādi vadi dažādi skan???  ::  

Jau iepriekš jautāju, kādi tad ir tie krutie verķi, kas ir labāki par "dārgo sūdu"- kaut vai CD atskaņotājs, pastiprinātājs. Atbildi neesmu vēl saņēmis. 
Tad nu jautāju vēlreiz- brends, modelis, cena.
Arī par vadiem. Sorry, bet man tā liekas- redzējis neesmu, bet viedoklis ir. Tad nu tiem cilvēkiem, kas saka, ka dārgāks interkonekta vads par 1.50LVL gabalā ir lohotrons, gribētu pajautāt- kāds ir visdārgākais vads, ko esat testējuši, salīdzinājuši, klausījušies- brens, modelis, cena??? Kāda bija aparatūra, uz kuras bija veikta salīdzināšana- brends, modelis, cena??? Nu un tad varēsiet turpināt ar apvainojumiem cilvēkam! Pretējā gadījumā izliekas, ka varētu nākties atvainoties, jo paši ir lohotrons- gudri muld par tādām lietām, ko paši ir ne redzējuši, ne taustījuši!
Kad būs brīvāks laiciņš, ielikšu Datu sheeta parametrus kādam, piemēram, CD atskaņotājam. Kurš būs tas drosmīgais, kurš kaut aptuveni apņemas pateikt cik tāds CD pleijeris veikalā varētu maksāt- 100 latus vai 1k?

----------


## janisp

Viking, nomierinies :: , piektdienas vakars tuvojas, iedzersi aliņu, relaksēsies, paklausīsies muzonu un viss bus ok. 
    Redz es atšķirībā no dažiem šejieniešiem kuri nodiŗš pa tiešo, to daru caur puķēm, ja gribi, arī tevi varu. Ne es sāku šo tēmu ne arī turpinu. pats sāki spamot- jēga nejēga batoni ausis, kā bernudārzā.
 Pats nevienu pirmais neapsaukāju un neapvainoju.  Vairāk gan pats esmu saņēmis dažādas iesaukas un apzīmējumus, bet es neapvainojos, zināmu iemeslu pēc :: ...

Jdat,
Par ironiju sapratu :: , nu nenesas man prāts te jokus gvelzt, arī kaspichu pazīstu, tā kā nevajag. Es tikai nesaprotu, KO jūs cepaties, nu lohotrons nu un, jūs esat gudri un neesat lohi- laimīgie, dzīvojiet un priecājaties. Nu neinteresē mani, ko tu klausies vai neklausies, ko tu pērc vai nepērc. Ak cīnies par sociālo taisnīgumu, lai pieaugušam, pie pilna prāta kāds nepārdotu ,tavuprāt par dārgu...nu aizej papiketē pie saimas par mūsu medicīnu, skolotāju algām utt...vairāk tolka būs.

Kādēļ man tev kaut kas jādemonstrē, jāpierāda??? es neesmu kāds gaismas nesējs lai tevi apgaismotu, man bez tevis domubiedru un klientu pieteik...

esmu pats izvēlējies šo visai smago biznesu, jo tirgot lētučus ar vienīgo un galveno argumentu- LĒTI un SUPER paliek neinteresanti.
Nu ja apmierina cilvēku viņa sistēma, nedzird atšķirību- es nevienam neuzbāžos ar savu viedokli. Parasti cilvēki paši atrod to ko viņiem vajag.
   Par drošinātāju mērījumiem. Didzi, pateicos, ka veltīji tam laiku. Nu neatšķiras no tiem dārgajiem, jauki, lieku reizi pārliecinājāmies, ka tā rietumu pasaule uz kuras dzīves līmeni tiecamies ir pilna muļķu. Iedomājies CIK daudz lohu šos drošinātājus sapirkušies, tas taču nav vads pa 1000EUR! Žēl, ka mums tas neienāca prātā, būtu stāvus bagāti palikuši. Jā, starpcitu, ar ko mērīji? kad pēdējo reizi tas uberprecīzais laboratorijas mērāmais bijis verificēts metroloģijas dienestā? ::  Pats saproti, ja nav kalibrēts un verificēts, tādam mērījumam visai maz vērtības. Tas tā joks.

Bet visumā diskusija savu (manu) mērķi sasniedza, lapas apmeklētība pieauga, izskatās arī pasūtījums uz WBT Nextgen (http://www.wbt.de/) ligzdām un spraudņiem arī uzzīmējās un vēl daži audioentuziasti izrādīja interesi... Paldies jums par aktivitāti, gan tiem kas kreņķi ķēra, gan tiem kas lasīja :: 

no klausīsanās jāgūst prieks, nav svarīgs džiters oms vai pikofarāds, vads vai bezvads...patīkamas brīvdienas ::

----------


## Vikings

> Pēc šā sanāk, ka JDat tomēr atzīst, ka dažādi vadi dažādi skan???


 Tev ir uztveres problēmas vai kā? Jau tika teikts - pie lažainas shēmtehnikas vada parametri var uzlabot skanējumu jo atstāj mazāku iespaidu uz signālu. Tak Tu esi vienā maisā ar janisp. Skaņu rada elektriski signāli, elektriskus signālus var samērīt. Ja tiek stāstīts par niansēm kuras nevar samērīt - tā ir tukša diršana un nekas vairāk.

----------


## JDat

Ja aparātam ir sūdīga izeja, tad dažādi vadi (ar dažādu vada kapacitāti) skanēs dažādi. Ja sildītam vadam kapacitāte mazāka ne kā nesildītam (ja tā ir tad iedodiet ciparus ) tad būs dzirdama atšķirība. Tikai, lūdzu, cipariņus, nevis ezotēriku. Ja dārgam aparātam ir tik švaki ar izeju, tad nav nozīmes tādu pirkt, jo tam praktiskā vērtība ir kā maximas aparātam. Kuram aparātam laba izejas pakāpe, kuram slikta. Jei bogu nezinu, jo ikdienā nenodarbojos ar HiEnd un nepētu modeļus. Sevišķi jau no pēc modeļu reklāmrakstiem, kur izņemot dzidra skaņa un akcentēti basi, citu ne ko neraksta. 

Aiz šitādas nezināšanas arī rodas ezotēriski mīti par kabeļu skanēšanu. Liec vai neliec Datu lapu CD spēlētājam, nozīme ne kāda. Ieliec labāk shēmu. Lai var paskatīties izejas pakāpes detaļu datu lapas. Vispār. Esmu dzirdējis tādu lietu, ka HiEndistiem patīk ka CD ir atsevišķa iekārta un DAC ir atsevišķa iekārta. Savā starpā savienoti digitālā veidā. No DAC tālāk analogs kabelis uz pastiprinātāju... Lūdzu! HiEnd! Par izejas pakāpēm ir tā ka daži (labā nozīmē) trakie nelieto opiņus vispār. Taisa uz diskrētām detaļām... Vai tas ir labi via slikti, nezinu. Atkal prasās shēmas analīze.

Janisp. Viss jau ir OK. TIkai stulbi tas ka tiek apgalvots ka vads var uzlabot vai, pareizāk sakot, mazāk čakarēt skaņu. Interesanti ir nevis pieņet to kā dogmu, bet gan saprast iemeslus, kāpēc tā notiek. Tur jau tā sāls. Ja kaut ko saproti no tā (kaut to mazo kripatiņu), tad dzīve izskatās savādāk. No otras puses. Diezgan smieklīgi kā dažādi, teiksim, ražotāji sacenšas kura vads ir labāks, (ne)zinot to ka vads patiesībā ņe pri čom, un vaina jāmeklē pa visam citā vietā. Bet nē. Sacenšas, kuram vads labāks, kuram tīrāks, kuram stilīgāk izskatās, kuram labāka reklāma un argumentācija, kurš izgudro jaunus trikus kā pārdot savu vadu. Skaidrs ka tas ir bizness. Tur tā pat kā karā: visi līdzekļi ir vienlīdz labi lai uzvarētu. Stulbi ka nav sociālā taisnība: kāds kādu vienmēr mēģina piečakarēt. No otras puses: ir aitas, būs arī cirpēji. Labāk būt par cirpēju nevis par aitu.  ::  Laikam esmu savā veidā traumēts ideālists.

Paldies par uzmanību.

Kas attiecas uz tavu biznesu. Ja ir pircēji, tad labi. Tā tik turpini. Vienīgi, es gan nevarētu ar tādu biznesu nodarboties ētisku apsvērumu dēļ.

----------


## janisp

Nācās atgriezties, jo apciemoju audiotuning.de, sen nebiju apmeklējis

Vo vells ar to Jdat cienīto audiotuning.de njeuvjazočka sanāca, šie taču ne tikai ezotēriķi bet arī lohotronščiki :
redz ko svoloči dara, e-baja kur viss ir pa lēto tirgo Nordostu:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Nordost-Tyr-Intercon ... 2024wt_802

Verkäufer mit Top-Bewertung 
www-audiotuning-de ( 1742)  
100% Positive Bewertungen

un milzīgajā ebaja 100% pozitīvas atsauksmes par šiem! nu lohi tie ārzemnieki :: ! Letiņi, ir iespēja izcelties! kāds nopērk un uzraksta negatīvu godīgu fidbeku par lohotronu!
tas tā joks :: 

Jdat, man tik dārga nordosta uz vietas nav,varu aizdot paklausities lēto Blee Haven, salīdzināšanai uz taviem dzelžiem, ABX vai Y testā, kā vēlies, vismaz būs kāda sapratne, ko tie lohotronščiki tirgo ::

----------


## JDat

Būs jāuzprasa. Te laikam elementrāra lieta: Žīds pat pakārās kompānijas pēc.
E-bay neapmeklēju. Paprasīšu, kas ir ar kabeļiem. Interesanti ko atbildēs. Atvainojos jau iepriekš par neprecīzu informāciju un divkosību. Tas nebija mērķis, tā bija kļūda.

----------


## jankus

> Ja aparātam ir sūdīga izeja, tad dažādi vadi (ar dažādu vada kapacitāti) skanēs dažādi.


 Vai tas nozīmē to, ka, ja aparātam ir ļoti laba "izeja", tad jebkādi vadi skanēs vienādi?




> Sevišķi jau no pēc modeļu reklāmrakstiem, kur izņemot dzidra skaņa un akcentēti basi, citu ne ko neraksta.


 Nu tādi paši reklāmraksti jau ir arī par CD atskaņotājiem, pastiprinātājiem un citiem verķiem. Vienkāršam pircējam ar to arī pietiek, jo vairākums maz ko saprot. Nu ok, vienīgais ko kādam varbūt izsaka- 99.99% varš. ..un arī no elektroniķiem, kā izskatās, maz kurš saprot, kas ir "kuproksa taisngrieži".




> Liec vai neliec Datu lapu CD spēlētājam, nozīme ne kāda. Ieliec labāk shēmu. Lai var paskatīties izejas pakāpes detaļu datu lapas.


 Tādā gadījumā būtu vien taisnīgi, ja kāds, kuram ir tik pat labas zināšanas metālu tehnoloģijā kā Tev elektronikā, paliktu salīdzināmos kabeļus zem metalogrāfijas mikroskopa.  :: 

O, nezināju, ka JDat ir audiotuning.de fans!
Mans viens čoms arī iekš tā kantora savus tūkstošus tērē. Nopērk monoblokus par 1k LVL gabalā, uztaisa šķūningu par vēl vienu štuku gabalā un tad esot baigais highends. Nomaina komponentes pret audiotuningā.de iegādātām- saliek standarta rezistoru vietā rezistorus par padsmit latiem gabalā utt.
Esmu tos viņa monoblokus klausījies. Njā, iespaidīgi. Nezinu gan kā skanētu tādi paši nešķūnētie monobloki..

----------


## JDat

jap. Ja normāla elektronika tad normāli vadi vienādi skan. Ar normāliem vadiem domāju tādus kuriem kapacitāte mērās desmitos pikafarādu nevis nanofarādu. Es zinu onkuli kurš tos modulīšus taisa. Stāstīja kur fīča slēpjas. Ir lietas kuras vajad uzlabot un ir lietas kur notiek matu skaldīšana. Interesanti paklausīties. Arī mērījumus var redzēt. Tur vis grozās ap jitter samazināšanu. Ne velti AES ir uzraksijuši rekomendācijas par jitter. Toties ne ko neraksta par vadu sildīšanu. Par vadiem iekš audiotuning.de... Ja ir pieprasījums, tad būs arī piedāvājums.

----------


## Zigis

> Ja aparātam ir sūdīga izeja, tad dažādi vadi (ar dažādu vada kapacitāti) skanēs dažādi.
> 
> 
>  Vai tas nozīmē to, ka, ja aparātam ir ļoti laba "izeja", tad jebkādi vadi skanēs vienādi?


 Tieši tā! Tas jau ir tas, ko katrs kaut cik tehniski saprotošs cilvēks visu laiku cenšas šajā sadaļā paskaidrot.

OK, nu varbūt ne visi, kaut kādi ķīniešu dzelzs vai "kuproksa taisngrieži" vadi uz daudz maz normālas sistēmas varbūt būs jūtami. Taču no vairākkārt minētā kloca uz augšu līdz bezgalībai, diez vai kāds īstā AB testā spēs atšķirt. Ja nu vienīgi kādi haiendisti kabelī apzināti iebūvējuši kādu filtru, kas "patīkami krāso". Nemaz nebrīnītos.

P.S. Pats nelietoju klocu, pārāk dārgi  ::   Man visi kabeļi no cat5 vītā pāra, starp citu ļoti tīrs OFC, metalurgi apstiprinās. 
No metra cat5 kabeļa (0.12-0.15 Ls ?) man sanāk divi metrīgi, lieliski skanoši stereo pāri (4 gab). Galvenie izdevumi aiziet štekeros.

----------


## JDat

ta ka iepazinos ar klotz, ta iepatikās. Mīksts, izturīgs kalpo ilgi. Bet lai savienotu mājas kino, pārāk dārgi sanāk. Jebkurš normāls vads ir lētāks. Tikai kaitina vienreizējie rca. Tapēc pats lodēju sev vadus. Uz skatuvēm cita lieta. Tur svarīgi lai vadi nesalūzt un kalpo. Pēc mērfija likuma vadi lūzt visnepiemērotākajā brīdī. A mulikori vispār zvērā maksā: 10 ls/m un vairāk. Vot i rēķini cik maksās viens 30 metru 24 dzīslu multicore ar stage box un konektoriem. Nav brīnums ka skaņinieks gatavs pautus noraut fūres šoferim par to ka pārbrau pāri kabelim.  ::

----------


## Didzis

janisp, būs Tevi jāapbēdina, jo drošinātāju pretestību nēmēriju ar ķīniešu testeri par 3Ls , bet ar E7-15 RLC mēriekārtu. Ar precizitāti arī viss ir kārtība, jo man ir precīzas pretestības no kāreizi labratorijas, kur veic mēriekārtu testēšau. Domā, ka tai labratorijā gudrāki par mani sēž un es pats neprotu pārbaudīt mērinstrumentu   ::  ? Es tak nepretendēju uz Eiropas sertifikātu saviem mērijumiem, bet tai HI-END drošinatāju testā es arī neko tādu neredzēju   ::  . Kas ir drošinātāju labums no radiotehniskā viedokļa, jau Tu arī nevari paskaidrot. Tāpat, kā drošinātājam var būt mainīga pretestība   ::  ? 
Tik pat labi man var pārmest par akustisko sistēmu frekvenču raksturlīknes vai kropļojumu mērijumiem, jo man mājā nav akustiskas kameras. Bet mainot vadus jau neinteresē apsolūtā vertība, bet starpība starp mērijumu ar vienu un otru vadu. To tad jāvar redzēt jebkuros apstākļos, Dzirdēt ta varot, kā apgalvo te daži. Nav tak nekādas problēmas izmerīt aparātu izejas pretestību, kuru te visu laiku piesauc JDat. Vārdu sakot, es vispirms mēru un tad runāju   ::

----------


## jankus

> Vai tas nozīmē to, ka, ja aparātam ir ļoti laba "izeja", tad jebkādi vadi skanēs vienādi?
> 
> 
>  Tieši tā! Tas jau ir tas, ko katrs kaut cik tehniski saprotošs cilvēks visu laiku cenšas šajā sadaļā paskaidrot. 
> 
> OK, nu varbūt ne visi, kaut kādi ķīniešu dzelzs vai "kuproksa taisngrieži" vadi uz daudz maz normālas sistēmas varbūt būs jūtami. Taču no vairākkārt minētā kloca uz augšu līdz bezgalībai, diez vai kāds īstā AB testā spēs atšķirt.


 Pie sestdienas rīta gribas nedaudz pafilozofēt.  :: 
Nuu, vispār, cik te no komentāriem redzams, lielākā daļa uzskata Maximā nopērkamos vadus par labiem esam.  ::  Tad nu jatājums, kas ir "kaut kādi ķīniešu dzelzs vai "kuproksa taisngrieži" vadi"?  ::  Kā noprotu, tie ir sliktāki par tiem, kas Maximā tirgojas.

Tātad sanāk, ka visi tomēr piekrīt, ka, piemēram, interkonekta vadi kopējā sistēmas skanējumā spēlē vai var spēlēt kādu lomu?
Tātad kopējais sistēmas skanējums summējas: Atskaņotāja skanējums + interkonekta vadu pienesums + pastiprinātāja pienesums + akustiskie vadi + akustiskās sistēmas. Gribētu sīkāk, piemēram, paķidāt: Atskaņotāja skanējumu + interkonekta vadu pienesumu. Tā kā varētu man pārmest tehnisko nezināšanu, mēģināšu ar to, kas man kādreiz ir labāk padevies- matemātiku, izveidot ļoti vienkāršu matemātisko modeli atskaņotāja skanējumam + interkonekta vadu pienesumam:
x+y=z, kur x ir atskaņotāja skanējums, y ir interkonekta vads, z- rezultāts, ko mēs iegūstam interkonekta vada otrā galā. 
Apskatotes griestos pieņemsim, kādi varētu būt x un y varbūtējie lielumi.
x1=7 - kā JDat saka hiend lohotrons, dārgie atskaņotāji, kam, acīmredzot ir sūdīgas izejas
x2=10 - aparāts, acīmredzot, kas nav dārgais lohotrons, bet ar ļooti labu izeju. Laikam gan tāda aparāta brendu, modeli un cenu man tomēr neviens neatklās.
y1=3 - augstas kvalitātes kabelis 
y2=4 - parastais Maximas kabelis
Ar x1+y1 man viss ir skaidrs. 7 + 3 = 10.
Pēc jūsu stāstītā nudien nekādi nesaprotu, cik ir x2+y2 un cik ir x2+y1. Pēc jūsu stāstītā sanāk, ka 10+4=10+3
Tb 14=13?!   ::  Ja mēs pieņemam, ka vienādojumā x2+y2=x2+y1, x2 ir točno vienāds, sanāk 4=3. Kā to saprast- vai 4=3 vai arī 3=4, t.i. sūdīgais kabelis sāk skanēt tik labi kā dārgais vai arī dārgais sāk skanēt tik pat sūdīgi kā lētais? Vai arī y1=y2=5?? 
Vai varbūt tad sanāk, ja kabelis vairs nespēlē lomu: x2+y2=10+4=10 un x2+y1=10+3=10?
Tad sanāk 4=3=0 ?
Kurš mani apskaidros?
---
Man saprotams, būtu, piemēram, lūk šāds matemātiskais modelis:
Tā kā, ja forumieši principā piekrīt, par pamatu ņemsim vienkāršu vara interkonekta kabeli, bez ekrāna, kur viens gals ir gaisā, vai kādiem citiem know how. Kur vienam kabelim ir teiksim 90% varš un otram 99,99% varš (tas lai salīdzinājums būtu spilgtāks). Pieslēdzot, kuru no tiem otrā galā mēs dabūsim maksimāli tuvāku signālu ienākošajam? Es saprotu, ka vajadzētu būt tā, ka tam kabelim, kuram ir 99,99% varš.
Veidojam ļoti vienkāršu matemātisko modeli: 
x1=7, x2=10
y1=3, y2=4
x1+y1=10
x1+y2=11
x2+y2=14
x2+y1=13, kur x2+y2 nav ienāds ar x2+y1, tātad 14 nav vienāds ar 13
No šā secinam:
1. rezultāti atšķiras
2. Ja mēs tiecamies vada otrā galā sadzirdēt 10, tad starp 13 un 10 ir mazāka starpība kā starp 14 un 10.

----------


## JDat

Neizlasīju filosofiju. Izlasīšu vēlāk. Redzi. Vada kvalitāti neraksturo veikals kurā tas ir nopirkts. Vadu raksturo tā kvalitāte. Pietiek jau ar kapacitāti. Protams, es neesmu mērījis Maksimas vada kapacitāti jo neesmu pircis vadus maksimā. Man pietiek ar klotz atgriezumiem. Kas nepatīk Maksimas vados? Vienreizējie RCA. Viss iekausēts. Vads parasti nolūst pie RCA konektora. Tad izmet vadu ārā. Uzlodēju vadu kādu man vajag un lietoju.

Vadam jābūt ar normāliem parametriem. Nezinu vai lasīji to stāstu par Sliktu skaņu un latgalītes sudraba vadu ko dažas lapas atpakaļ izstāstīju. Uztaisi vienkāršu eksperimentu. Pieslēdz starp signālu un zemi 10 nF kodķi un skaņa būs sačakarēta. Tas arī ir TAS. Iedomājies ka tā kapacitāte viedojas pašā vadā un viss. Vadi jāņem normāli, bet ne jau 250 Ls metrā.  Paņem vadu ar 100 pF uz metru un miers. Ja ņem smalki un teorētiski. Viss čakarē skaņu. Gan kapacitāte, gan skinefekts gan magnētiskās vētras uz saules. Jā bads ienes kropi. Tikai normālā gadījumā tas ir 1.0001 % elektronikas kropļiem. Tas tā pat kā zzz un Didža cepiens pirm 5 gadiem par to vai skinefekts novērojams uz skandu vadiem. Jā ir novērojams, bet tas ir nenozīmīgs. tas pats arī līnijas signālam. Slits vads slikti ietekmēs skaņu, labs vads neietekmēs. Bet... Ar ko tad elektriski atšķiras sildīti vadi pa 250 Ls/metrā no parastiem vadiem kur maksā  Ls/metrā? Tas ir tas galvenais jautājums.

par X+Y=Z. Ja X=1 un Y=0,000001 Tad cik būs Z ? Vai jutīsi to stapību aiz komata? Te nevajag izzīst ciparus no gaisa. Ja jau matemātika, tad konkrēti ar precīziem skaitļiem.

Iedod 90 % vara un 99,9999 % vara vadu. Nomērīs pretestību. Ak jā Vada pretestībai arī ir nozīme. Tāpēc nav ko čakarēties ar sildītajiem vadiem. Uzreiz ņemam supervadītājus.  :: 
Vispār vada pretestība arī mainās no vada temperitūras starp citu.

Tavi cipari ir tādi... Pamatskolas līmenī. Ir tāda lieta kā pelaides. Ccik lielas pielaides vadu kapacitātē nav dzirdamas ar ausi? Vk lielas jitterā ir dzirdamas ar ausi? Cik dB ir klusākā skaņa ko dzilvēka auss var izšķirt. utt. Filosofiski: viss ir saistīts ar visu un viss zināmā mērā ietekmē visu pārējo. Kur ir robeža, mērījuma izšķirtspēja un mērījuma kļuda (ne tikai ar merinstrumentu, bet arī ar ausi mērot)?

----------


## ddff

Tauta,

manaa izpratnee viss ir vienkaarhaak - pienjemsim, ka mees nevaram nomeeriit kaadus kabelja parametrus. Nezinam ko meeriit, nav atbilstoshu meerinstrumentu, tiek pielietota nepareiza meeriishanas metode, utt. - ir n*10^6 iemeslu kaapeec tas taa vareetu buut. 
Labi, tad ja shis kabelis ir tendeets uz klausiitaaja sajuutaam, tad vieniigais iespeejamais tiesnesis sheit ir "aklais tests". Saseedinam rindaa visus "dzirdeetajus" - iedodam rokaa lapinju un sleedzam klaat pa kaartai gludeklja shnjori, CAT5, Maximas vadu, bezskaabeklja hz kaadu tur vadu, sudraba, platiina un veel neatklaato elementu vadus un saliekam tiem neko neizsakoshus numurus, tad vadus sajaucam un atkaartojam testu veelreiz. Un taa liidz nelabumam. Ja tieshaam kaads nekljuudiigi (vai ar mazu kljuudas %) var noteikt shos vadus, tad tas ir iistais klients un vadi tieshaam ir atshkjirami uz dzirdi. Tas apcirstu sho diskusiju saknee.

Mans personiigais uzskats ir taads, ka jebkuraa audio traktaa ir 100 un pat 1000 reizes lielaakas probleemas kaa paaris metru garsh vads. Taapat skaljrunim THD ir ap 1%, taapat visaam aktiivajaam kjeedeem ir siltumtrokshnji, ir Riida - Solomona visnotalj aptuvenais kljuudu laboshanas mehanisms CD, utt., utjp. PRO audio ir leerums nelaimju ar ko ciiniities saknee- nestabila baroshana, dimmeru trokshnji, paarlieku skaljsh monitoru mikss, iereibushi muuzikji, utt. Liidz ar ko es nevareetu buut labs klients - man kriteeriji ir vienkaarshi, lai vads buutu mehaaniski izturiigs, tam nebuutu "mikrofona" efekts pie ieejas impedanceem ap 1Mohm, un galvenais - lai nebuutu zheel, ja kaads gitarists to paklusaam aizstiepj no skatuves. 

ddff, pagaidaam kaa galveno saapi redz DSP matemaatiku

----------


## JDat

Āmen!

Kaut man būtu spējas tik skaidri, vienkārši un argumentēti visu pateikt...

----------


## janisp

Redzu naf jums miera! :: '
" lai nebuutu zheel, ja kaads gitarists to paklusaam aizstiepj no skatuves. "- visas diskusijas sāls!!!- kabeļiem ir nozīme un vērtība :: !!

JDat, kam tik gari teksti un filozofijas. Es taču Tev piedāvāju iedot paklausīties Nordost Blue Haven:
http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=718
vari paņemt :
http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=742 - XLR
vai:
http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=746  arī XLR

http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=488   bet  īsi 0,75m XLR
- sākuma līmeņa Highnd kabeļi, ko turu uz vietas

vai: 5m XLR  VOVOX Sonorus- tiešām izcils pro mikrofona kabelis

vai

 kaut ko no NEO/Oyaide, vai Audioquest vidējā līmeņa kabeļiem. paklausies, mierīgos apstākļos, bez stresa. Tev nekas nav jāpierāda ne man ne sev. 
nez kurš te pieminēja "dārgu" multikorus- veselus 10LVL par metru (ārprāts!),nez kā raksturot multikoru 8 ch, Ls 35.- bez konektoriem:
http://www.neo-w.com/catalog/2008/11/pa ... es_en.html

arguments- tie kas pērk jāpāņu Lexus, jāpāņu digitālās kameras, ēd suši- ir normāli cilvji, bet tie kas pērk japāņu kabeļus ir lohi- netiek pieņemts :: !!!

----------


## Jurkins

http://www.financenet.lv/viedokli/37..._par_30_latiem
 ::  

p.s. nu piedodiet par offtopiku.

----------


## JDat

Es labāk maksāju 30 Ls par apenēm ne kā 250 Ls par elektrības šņori.

Izskatās ka janisp tik stumj savu reliģiju, ne maz nemēģinot paskaidrot būtību. Elektrbas vadu skaņu arī klausījies? Nu kā skan? Laikam jau tīri un ar akcentētiem basiem 50 Hz reģionā.  :: 

Visu cieņu jankus par to ka viņš sāk domāt...

----------


## Jurkins

Pilnīgi piekrītu JDat - gals ir svēts, a kaut kādi tur vadi...

p.s. nu sorry par offtopic - Krāslavas alus ir labs  :: ))

----------


## janisp

> Es labāk maksāju 30 Ls par apenēm ne kā 250 Ls par elektrības šņori.
> 
> Izskatās ka janisp tik stumj savu reliģiju, ne maz nemēģinot paskaidrot būtību. Elektrbas vadu skaņu arī klausījies? Nu kā skan? Laikam jau tīri un ar akcentētiem basiem 50 Hz reģionā. 
> 
> Visu cieņu jankus par to ka viņš sāk domāt...


 Klau, es esmu dīvainis no jūsu skatu punkta, ok, bet jūs arī labie :: , te jankus piedāvā paklausīties savus starpbloku vadus, es piedāvāju dārgākus, sistēmām ar pareizi uzbūvētām komponentēm, jo kā es saprotu, lielākā daļa kas pērk un lieto dārgu tehniku, savas tehniskās neizglītotības dēļ, pērk sūdīgi kostruētu tehniku, jo tie. kas to izstrādāja nav studējuši LV tehniskajās augstskolās :: - un jūsu reakcija- nē paldies nevajag, neklausīsimies, jo zinām ,ka tas ir štrunts??!! Nu kaut vai intereses pēc  ::  kaut vai lai pēc tam varētu apdirst mani un citus hifilitiķus vēl pārliecinošāk  ::  

jā jankus viens no retajiem, kas domā un cenšas izprast un, kā izskatās, viņš ir labas skanējuma entuziasts

Par tīkla vadiem runājot. Ja akustika, tās izvietojums, telpas sakārtotība un akustiskie vadi ir ok, tad nākošais būtu tīkla filtrs un vadi. 
 Ja Jdat būs interese, varēsi atnākt pie manis ofisā un pamēģināt novērtēt atšķirību starp vadu no kastes un to pašu kaimiņu lietuviešu Lossless. Gribu uzreiz piebilst, nu nebūs tur runa par tembriem, rezonansēm uz 50hz :: , tas tomēr ir nedaudz cits pasākums, cita mūzika utt.

Šajā tēmā būs grūti atrast kopsaucēju un arī diskutēt gandrīz neiespējami, jo sanāk ķert melnu kaķi tumšā istabā, jo nezināmo pārāk daudz- ko katrs klausās, kādu mūziku, aparatūru, kādā telpā utt..jo mūzikas klausīšanās nav tikai frekvenču decibelu oktāvu analīze, tur ir klāt arī kas cits, nenomērāms, arī no noskaņojuma daudz kas atkarīgs...

----------


## janisp

> Pilnīgi piekrītu JDat - gals ir svēts, a kaut kādi tur vadi...
> 
> p.s. nu sorry par offtopic - Krāslavas alus ir labs ))


 te jau beztēma, var arī par alu:

nē, nesmu dzēris to, bet zinu-čurūdens  ::

----------


## M_J

> Klau, es esmu dīvainis no jūsu skatu punkta


 No mana skatu punkta ne. Ja esi ticis kaut līdz trešajam kursam kādā no augstskolām, kur māca arī fiziku, gan jau pats labi apzinies, kādu tuftu dzen. Bet tādu biznesu pats esi izvēlējies. Nesaprotu tikai uz ko Tu ceri spamodams šajā forumā. Varbūt vēl piesakies nolasīt kādu lekciju par šo tematu "fizmatos" vai CFI!

----------


## janisp

te kāds pieminēja kolaideru, ciklotrons arī ir visai sarežģita ierīce:
te var palasīt par varu, tā tīrību un kā cilvēks (pēc foruma izpratnes- lohotronščiks)- ievieš to lai pārdotu arī hifilitiķiem :

te daļa no pastāsta:
"...The second clue was from a customer that was using miles of fine copper strand to cool micro chips in a detector used in a cyclotron. He didn't even care if it conducted electricity! We shared the most interesting set of information. He had discovered that detectors quite removed from the collider itself were responding at distance to collisions occurring in the device. To reduce the noise in detector chips they were bonding fine copper strands to the chip substrates and immersing the strands in liquid helium to cool them. But commercial copper was loosing its thermo conductivity around 40 degrees kelvin (-387.67° F / -233.15° C). He was interested in our metal for its thermal properties! As it happens, I had just developed a very cool way of looking at strand grain structure under high magnification. I thought I could see his problem in the grain pictures. After viewing them, he agreed and was willing to help me take the next step. I had discovered by ear, that short cuts in the refining and drawing of metals degraded their audio performance. I knew that pure soft metals and meticulous attention to drawing techniques yeilded a quieter strand. For decades we have produced the lion’s share of the copper and silver for high-end audio. I now had the opportunity to better understand the problem. It seemed both our concerns related to grain structure. I had developed methods for viewing grain structure and measuring eddy currents in conductors and now I had a new perspective from a different world and everything was pointing in the same direction..."
viss raksts ar bildēm:
http://www.cardas.com/content.php?area= ... ddy+Copper

es netigoju Cardas produkciju, neesmu ne dīleris, ne distribūtors, ja kāds LV teritorijā ar Cardas nodarbojas, tad sanāk, ka popularizēju konkurējošu brendu, bet "istina dorože"... ::

----------


## Jurkins

Hm... tīkla vads par 250+ latiem, tālāk rozete un prasts, iespējams pat, pasarg dievs, alumīnija divdzīslinieks, ak vai, varbūt vēl krievu skrūvējamie "korķi" un gaisvadu līnija. Pamēģini Latvenergo ieskaidrot, ka to valadzētu savīt pēc "lauka simetriskās balansēšanas tīšanas ģeometrijas". Bet šis "Signāla vadīšanas ātrums - 93% no gaismas ātruma" vispār iespārda. 

Klau veči, visu cieņu, ja jums izdodas tiem kuri 5 reizes dienā ēd mēslu (mans viedoklis)  sušī un brauc ar leksusiem, ietrīt tīkla vadus par 250 lašiem (nesaprotu, kāpēc piedāvājumā nav rozešu par 799, automātu par 1299 u.t.t., ir kur izvērsties). Taisiet savu biznesu, bet dzeniet savu fufeli brīvo metinātāju forumā.

Nu, OK, mums ir demokrātija, viedokļu brīvība. Jau kuro reizi solos, ka nejaukšos šitajās dumībās. Lai jums jauka svētdiena.

----------


## ddff

> piedāvāju iedot paklausīties Nordost Blue Haven:
> http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=718
> http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=742 - XLR
> http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=746  arī XLR
> http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=488   bet  īsi 0,75m XLR
> - sākuma līmeņa Highnd kabeļi, ko turu uz vietas
> vai: 5m XLR  VOVOX Sonorus- tiešām izcils pro mikrofona kabelis
> vai kaut ko no NEO/Oyaide, vai Audioquest vidējā līmeņa kabeļiem.


 Te tak sanaak labu labais aklais tests! Janim ir pieklaajiigi skanosha KODA akustiskaa sisteema, kaudziite XLR kabelju, veel tik atbilstoshs CD aparaats ar XLR izeju vajadziigs un varam njemt klausiities!

ddff, uzskata- bez prakses nav pieredzes

----------


## Isegrim

Iespējams, ka pēdējais pusotrs metrs neitralizē visus sūdus, kas radušies kilometriem garos vecos kabeļos, nosūbējušos "rubiļņikos", drošinātājos  un transformatoros "vienotajā energosistēmā". Nemaz nevajag darbināt smalku elektrostaciju savā pagrabā, vai visu audiotehniku barot no akumulatoriem   ::  .
 Nopietni - reiz smalkā krievu haiendistu žurnālā lasīju vietējās autoritātes apcerējumu par pašbūvētu pastiprinātāju uz  veca Telefunken radio šasijas. Brīnumainie rezultāti tika skaidroti ar to, ka "*gabaliņš augsti organizētas teitoņu matērijas piespiedis pareizi darboties tēvzemes elementus*" (pēc atmiņas brīvi tulkoju). Tālāk tādā pašā garā.

----------


## tornislv

Sarakste šajā tēmā man atgādināja senu Daniila Harmsa stāstu...




> Как-то одна старушка, услышав какой-то шум на улице, решила посмотреть, что это.
> Она так сильно выглянула в окно, что не удержалась и выпала из окна.
> Другая старушка, услышав этот шум на улице, решила посмотреть, что это.
> Она также сильно выглянула в окно, не удержалась и выпала из окна.
> А за ней и третья.
> 
> Вечерело, а старушки все падали и падали.....

----------


## janisp

.... un varam njemt klausiities!

ddff, uzskata- bez prakses nav pieredzes[/quote]

ddff tu neesi mana mērķauditorija, uzstādi savas kastes zaļumballēs, tagad sezona sākusies un neiespringsti :: , pelni kāpīti...

šie vadiņi nav domāti ne koda skaļruņiem, ne tev :: -cita līga.
Un es neesmu piedāvājis rīkot jebkādus aklos testu elfaforum. aktīvistiem.




> Klau, es esmu dīvainis no jūsu skatu punkta
> 			
> 		
> 
>  No mana skatu punkta ne. Ja esi ticis kaut līdz trešajam kursam kādā no augstskolām, kur māca arī fiziku, gan jau pats labi apzinies, kādu tuftu dzen. Bet tādu biznesu pats esi izvēlējies. Nesaprotu tikai uz ko Tu ceri spamodams šajā forumā. Varbūt vēl piesakies nolasīt kādu lekciju par šo tematu "fizmatos" vai CFI!


 par spamošanu- šo tēmu neesmu iesācis, tikai atbildu apdirsējiem... uz ko ceru- es neceru, es daru sava veida marketinga darbu, redz arī tu bez savas pieckapeikas nevarēji iztikt, kaut kādu spamu te ierakstīji. Nerakstiet neko, es arī neatbildēšu ::  un vecenītes nekrītīs arā pa logu  ::

----------


## Vikings

> Un es neesmu piedāvājis rīkot jebkādus aklos testu elfaforum. aktīvistiem.


 A ko ne?

----------


## ddff

> ddff tu neesi mana mērķauditorija, uzstādi savas kastes zaļumballēs, tagad sezona sākusies un neiespringsti, pelni kāpīti.
> šie vadiņi nav domāti ne koda skaļruņiem, ne tev-cita līga.
> Un es neesmu piedāvājis rīkot jebkādus aklos testu elfaforum. aktīvistiem.


 Jaa, zaljumballes tagad iet valjaa- gatavojamies vienai ar Paul Young un simfonisko orkestri. Taadaas ap puskilometru XLR draats pa skatuvi izvalkaa, neskaitot multikorus. Ja tieshaam Tava draats uzraadiitu fantastiskus rezultaatus, tad tiktu pie mega diila paaris km apjomaa :]
Jeb Tu domaa, ka zem Rolling Stones nav jeega nolaisties?

Bet JDat tak piedaavaaji testeet vadus- es vareetu piedaliities. Kas zin- saprastu, ka esmu alojies, publiski apeestu savu cepuri ar majoneezi un turpmaak katru dienu iegaadaatu kaadu labu vadu, lai nomainiitu visas taas muljkiibas, ko gadu gaitaa esmu sakraajis un instaleejis.

ddff, uzskata, ka tikai testiem ir jeega

----------


## JDat

Ddff dzirde varētu būt, ja ne labāka, tad labāk trenēta noteikti. 

Jebalaningh! Servo kantoris atrodas gandrīz man blakus. Janisp, Jums tur salons arī ir?
Man jāmeklē Klotz atgriezumi un jāuzlodē kāda šņore?  ::

----------


## janisp

> ddff tu neesi mana mērķauditorija, uzstādi savas kastes zaļumballēs, tagad sezona sākusies un neiespringsti, pelni kāpīti.
> šie vadiņi nav domāti ne koda skaļruņiem, ne tev-cita līga.
> Un es neesmu piedāvājis rīkot jebkādus aklos testu elfaforum. aktīvistiem.
> 
> 
>  Jaa, zaljumballes tagad iet valjaa- gatavojamies vienai ar Paul Young un simfonisko orkestri. Taadaas ap puskilometru XLR draats pa skatuvi izvalkaa, neskaitot multikorus. Ja tieshaam Tava draats uzraadiitu fantastiskus rezultaatus, tad tiktu pie mega diila paaris km apjomaa :]
> Jeb Tu domaa, ka zem Rolling Stones nav jeega nolaisties?
> 
> Bet JDat tak piedaavaaji testeet vadus- es vareetu piedaliities. Kas zin- saprastu, ka esmu alojies, publiski apeestu savu cepuri ar majoneezi un turpmaak katru dienu iegaadaatu kaadu labu vadu, lai nomainiitu visas taas muljkiibas, ko gadu gaitaa esmu sakraajis un instaleejis.
> ...


 ddff, labi es te ņemos, man savas intereses un marketinga aktivitātes... bet tu ta ko, pro lauciņa publicitātes pietrūkst? Gadu atpakaļ uzaicināju tevi iepazīties ar Jurgu Vogtsu ("lohotronščiku" no VOVOX-http://www.vovox.com/neu/content_e/04_01.html)=
"An audio concept must measure up to the human ear. That is why a sound difference that can be measured but not heard, is irrelevant for us. Relevant sound solutions, however, are important for us, even if they contradict common knowledge. We don’t want to turn cables into objects of worship: but the blind tests do show a real difference in sound."- neatnāci :: , žēl būtu bijis interesanti...
  Pie tevis ofisā starp dūcošajiem datoriem un uz fonējošiem aparātiem klausījāmies dažādus ģitāru kabeļus, katrs palikām pie sava...kam tev testi, tik un tā cepuri neapēdīsi (tu mums dzīvs un vesels vajadzīgs), tā kā liecies mierā...

es neesmu piedāvājis JDat jebkādus testu, es piedāvāju viņam retu iespēju paņemt un paklausīties ,mājās, mierīgos apstākļos ar bundžuu alus rokā,dažādus kabeļus, un viss...ja nav vēlmes, es neuzbāžos....

JDat, jā es atrodos Stabu ielā 84, Rīga, 
www.servo.lv. 
t,29210961, 22071412
nav ne jausmas, kur atrodies tu un ko dari
jā telpa , kur paklausīties mūziku ir , pašlaik puslīdz sāk iekārrtoties, arī komplekts sāk izzīmēties (skat. parakstā), ja gribi paklausīties, parunāt laipni lūgts- bet kaut kādas testēšanas, pierādīšanas...atvaino, nav man tam laika un enerģijas...
jāstrādā, jāpelna dienišķā maizīte..

----------


## JDat

Būs laiks aiziešu. Dzīvē neesmu tik kašķīgs kā forumā. Klientus prom nebaidīšu un lohotronu nepieminēšu. Visas izjūtas atstāšu pie sevis. ar gudriem un interesantiem cilvēkiem vienmēr ir patīkami parunāt, ja ja ir laiks. Visi, kam ir ko darīt vienmēr ir skrejoši. gan Tu, gan Es.

PS: es tur netālu dzīvoju, tāpēc jāsaņemas, jāpārvar slinkums un jāizvelkas tavā virzienā kad ārā spīd saule. Būs interesanti paklausīties to šķirbību. Tikai, bez aliņa, lai maņu sistēma nenotrulinās.  ::

----------


## tornislv

> ... jā es atrodos Stabu ielā 84, Rīga


 slinkiem tēviņiem, tādiem, kā man, tur pagrūti noparkoties, laikam jāsaņemas un jādodas garajā pastaigā pa Stabu ielu gar Audiostars kājām ...  ::

----------


## ddff

> ddff, labi es te ņemos, man savas intereses un marketinga aktivitātes... bet tu ta ko, pro lauciņa publicitātes pietrūkst?


 Da nee- esmu fizikjis un izbijis maaciibspeeks, man asiniis kasiities par divdomiibaam un neprecizitaateem. Neesmu peec dabas kashkjiigs vai leciigs, bet gribu skaidriibu visaas lietaas un argumentus, pieraadiijumus biezaa slaanii. PRO laucinjaa publicitaatei nav vispaar nekaadas jeegas- visi, kam esmu vajadziigs, mani jau sen zin un es zinu tos, kas vajadziigi man.






> Gadu atpakaļ uzaicināju tevi iepazīties ar Jurgu Vogtsu ("lohotronščiku" no VOVOX)- neatnāci, žēl būtu bijis interesanti...


 Jaa, shis tieshaam buutu bijis sakariigs pasaakums- sapratu, ka tur bija uzbuuveets testa stends. Zheel, ka dienu tik maz un man sakrita bliivs grafiks. Bet pie atkaartotas izdeviibas noteikti centiishos apmekleet.




> Pie tevis ofisā starp dūcošajiem datoriem un uz fonējošiem aparātiem klausījāmies dažādus ģitāru kabeļus, katrs palikām pie sava...kam tev testi


 Vai nu tik traki bija? Testeejaam tak gitaaru vadus- tie kaa reizi sleedzami pie tiem foneejoshajiem kombjiem, trauceejumus vaacoshajiem nonjeemeejiem un sazin kaadiem veel pedaaljiem. Apstaaklji un videe bija pietuvinaati reaalajiem, kaados shiem kabeliem paiet muuzhs. Man principaa nebija nekaadu iebildumu pret nevienu, atskaitot to, kursh "mikrofoneeja" pret zemi dauzot. Tomeer jaateic, ka nekaadus veeraa njemamus un nekluudiigi identificeejamus efektus nevienam no tiem nenoveeroju. Protams, taisniibas labad, jaasak, ka arii tests bija taalu no ideaala, jo dziivs cilveeks 2x nenospeelees vienu motiivu pilniigi identiski (atskaitot Clayderman un V.Mae). Principaa pareizaak buutu izmantot gitaaras vietaa pedaali ar iesempleetu cilpu.

ddff, dazkaart veic testu koncertaa- fail gadiijumaa kabeli uz puseem un slaidaa lokaa aiz skatuves

----------


## tornislv

Offtopiks: Decembrī varēs paskatīties un paklausīuties - vai šitas CIRQUE DU SOLEIL arī skaņu jēdz atvest. Vegasā bija _prosto obalģeķ_  :: 
Tiesa, mums ved drīzāk klasisko izrādi, nevis HighTech mūziklu, kā, piemēram, LOVE, vai vienkārši haitech, kā "O".

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

Te viens links: http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%A2%D0%B5%D0%B...B2%D1%83%D0%BA

gan tāds nezinātnisks  ::

----------


## Larisa

Pārliecināja! Dodos pirkt zaļo marķieri, lai sakrāsotu savus _bļurej_  ::

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Pārliecināja! Dodos pirkt zaļo marķieri, lai sakrāsotu savus _bļurej_


 Nav bail, ka širmi nonesīs? Padomā par ģimeni!  ::

----------


## JDat

> Te viens links: http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%A2%D0%B5%D0%B...B2%D1%83%D0%BA
> 
> gan tāds nezinātnisks


 Gunars.Smerlins

Visu cieņu. Tas ir labs posts. Viens tāds posts atsver visu to vārīšanos un skaidrošanu kas te sarakstīta. Tas lika pasmaidīt...

----------


## Isegrim

_Trollinga_ sadaļa forša! 
Un šis - Хорошие, годные детали выпускались в 3-ем Рейхе фирмой Telefunken и содержат в себе хорошо воспитанные, благородные сущности, которые способны оживить произведения музыкального искусства. В советских же деталях живут быдляцкие сущности, которые способны воспроизводить лишь пьяный бред, записанный на магнитофон «Маяк», и голос Левитана - labi sasaucas ar to, ko man gadījās lasīt (apmēram tā) - ka Telefunkenā ieradušies augstākie SS _činavnieki_ un pieprasījuši radīt lampu, kas spētu precīzi pārraidīt fīrera maģisko balsi. Telefunkens godam šo uzdevumu izpildījis, tāpēc Telefunkena lampas ir visu laiku labākās.  :: 
Kā pietrūka SS _činavnieku_ VEFā   ::  ...

----------


## JDat

> Оригинал и копия CD.
> Разницу услышать он конечно позволяет, только говорит это не о крутизне девайса, а о дибилизме разработчиков.


 Vai arī par germānija tranzistoriem...



> Суть срача заключается в том, что нашлась группа долбоебов меломанов, которые утверждают, что отчетливо слышат разницу звучания между кремниевыми и германиевыми транзисторами. Нетрудно догадаться, какому исходному материалу отдается предпочтение.
> 
> Есть мнение, что данный семикондукторный фетиш, ни что иное, как средство поднятия ЧСВ. Ибо деталек год от года становится все меньше, как и девайсов, из которых их можно выдрать. Факт обладания редкими радиоэлементами сам по себе повод для фаллометрии, а если эта кучка хлама еще и худо-бедно работает - показатель ЧСВ рвется в небеса, оставляя далеко позади заветные 9000.

----------


## tornislv

Un ko dotu fakts, ka VEF-201 labi pārraidītu fīrera balsi?  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Tad tas, droši vien, būtu piemērots arī SACD atskaņošanai.   ::

----------


## JDat

Pirmo postu pilnībā neizlasīju,, bet jau pirmās atbildes iespārda...  :: 
http://shabad.ru/forumaml/showthread.php?t=1674

Edit: Te būs pieckapeika no krievu argusa http://www.chipdip.ru/video.aspx?vid=ID000275558&page=4

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Можно я приду к Вам в гости и мы устроим двойной слепой тест десятка кабелей? - 
 - No šitā tie visdiktāk baidās, dikti, dikti baidās!   ::

----------


## jankus

> Можно я приду к Вам в гости и мы устроим двойной слепой тест десятка кабелей? - 
>  - No šitā tie visdiktāk baidās, dikti, dikti baidās!


 Ja kāds pie manis nāktu veikt testus ar desmit vienalga ko (kādiem devaisiem), arī pateiktu labākajā gadījumā, ka "nav laika".  ::  Tas tak prasītu pus nedēļu to vien darīt kā klausīties.  :: 
Vakar ar čomu visu vakaru klausījāmies un salīdzinājām divus pēc būtības dažādus skaļruņus (tas nekas, ka modelis viens un tas pats  :: ). Tā arī netiku pie sajēgas, kuram dot priekšroku.   ::  Ja tur būtu 10 skaļruņi, vispār traks paliktu. Vot nesaprotu, kāpēc vajag cilvēkiem galvu jaukt. Tā jau teju vai tāda pontošana- vot es atnākšu, vot Tu redzēsi.  ::  Lai izveiktu aklo testu, pietiek ar diviem. Kāpēc vajag desmit?
Esmu gatavs saderēt, ka lielākā daļa publikas aklajā testā pēc skaņas nevarētu atšķirt lampu pastiprinātāju no tranzistoru no diviem, ko varētu piedāvāt salīdzināt. Kur nu, ja tie būtu desmit.  ::  A tas netraucē brīvi paust savu viedokli- vot lampa tas ir sūds, tranzistors rullē, vai arī otrādi.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, desmit produktus reizē salīdzināt būtu gan par daudz. Pietiktu ar 2-3 un kādu _placebo_. Lai tests izdotos, vajag vairāk neitrālu ekspertu un jabūt pareizi noformulētiem jautājumiem anketās. Bet svarīgākais priekšnoteikums - *blind*. 
Jā, daudzi vēlami testi izpaliek - tie prasa ne tikai laiku; kopējās izmaksas sanāk palielas. Kafija ekspertiem ir mazākais ieguldījums.

----------


## a_masiks

*jankus*   a kur tad paliek tā "ar ausīm uz reiz sadzirdamā" starpība, dēļ kuras tad arī tie pontīgie devaisi maksā neadekvātas kosmiskās cenas?
kā tikko ir aklais tests, tā superpuper efekts kaut kur pazūd? Hmmm... kā domā - par ko tas viennozīmīgi varētu liecināt?

----------


## jankus

> *jankus*   a kur tad paliek tā "ar ausīm uz reiz sadzirdamā" starpība, dēļ kuras tad arī tie pontīgie devaisi maksā neadekvātas kosmiskās cenas?
> kā tikko ir aklais tests, tā superpuper efekts kaut kur pazūd? Hmmm... kā domā - par ko tas viennozīmīgi varētu liecināt?


 Ko ar ko salīdzini un, pats galvenais- uz kā? Savādāk nesaprotu, tas ir jautājums vai apgalvojums. Vai varētu konkrētu piemēru no paša pieredzes lai varētu saprast, par ko ir runa?

----------


## jankus

Pēc pieredzes- nopērk jankus gadus 8 atpakaļ pirmo hi-fi sistēmu. Sajēgas nav nekādas- noliek tumbas, kur pagadās, uz kā pagadās, vadi kādi pagadās. Pēc tam nedaudz painteresējas par audio lietām, atvelk tumbas metru no sienas (fāzinventors ta aizmugurē). Paklausās- jā, varbūt jau ir arī nedaudz atšķirība. Pēc tam uzliek tumbām radzes, pēc tam radzes uz marmora plāksnēm. Tad paklausās. Nosecina- HVZ, laikam jau nedaudz labāk ir (katrā ziņā ne sliktāk). Tad nopērk normālus AS vadus par 3 latiem metrā, tad nopērk normālu interkonekta vadu par 29 latiem. Pēc katras darbības, paklausoties liekas- nu varbūt ir bišķiņ labāk.. Kad beigās izdomā salīdzināt kā bija pašā sākumā un kā ir tagad pēc n-tajām sīkajām izmaiņām, nosecina- ATŠĶIRĪBA IR MILZĪGA. Nu ok, varbūt ne ļoti milzīga, bet neignorējama.  ::

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

Mhm. Radzes uz marmora. Ka tik ne ar. Drīzāk lielāks labums būtu likt skaļruņus uz atsperēm... Vai ne tā?

----------


## arnis

a to kaa tavas ausis ir mainiijushaas, tu arii vari defineet ???
a par tiem 10 gab driveriem.--- man NEKAD 1 modelja ietvaros nav gadiijies skaljrunis kuram uz liiknes butu vairaak par +-1dB deviacijas attieciibaa pret otru... liidz arko moraale --- nav ko klausiities suudus  ::  ariii secinaajums --- pa lielam lohotrons ...
a par lampaam tranzistoriem
uzgjeneree kaadaa softaa 100hz tiirus, 100hz ar 2nd harmonic -30dB un 100hz ar 2nd -20dB ... paklausies, un pasaki -dzirdi, nedzirdi,un KO dzirdi ...

----------


## jankus

> a to kaa tavas ausis ir mainiijushaas, tu arii vari defineet ???
> a par tiem 10 gab driveriem.--- man NEKAD 1 modelja ietvaros nav gadiijies skaljrunis kuram uz liiknes butu vairaak par +-1dB deviacijas attieciibaa pret otru... liidz arko moraale --- nav ko klausiities suudus  ariii secinaajums --- pa lielam lohotrons ...
> a par lampaam tranzistoriem
> uzgjeneree kaadaa softaa 100hz tiirus, 100hz ar 2nd harmonic -30dB un 100hz ar 2nd -20dB ... paklausies, un pasaki -dzirdi, nedzirdi,un KO dzirdi ...


 Paņem pēc savas izvēles draiveri, kas nav lohotrons, bet kuram R=1.2omi, uztin uz 8 omiem, novāc AF kupolu (platjoslas skaļrunis) un tad salīdzini vai atšķirsies tikai par +/-1dB!

----------


## ddff

Aizmirsi veel - aplej difuzoru ar darvu, noturi vasaru zem aabeles un izurb caurumus magneetaa.

ddff, sajutaas kaa trako namaa

----------


## arnis

es ar paartiishanu nenodarbojos principaa, veel jo vairaak, tik lielaa R diapazonaa  ljoti nekorekta izdariishanaas ...
vai nu gatava rekone, vai...
kupolinjuvar smuki ar zhileti nogriest
probleema jau ir tur, ka tie driveri jau no ruupniicas ir ar +-50% parametriem ....

----------


## jankus

> es ar paartiishanu nenodarbojos principaa, veel jo vairaak, tik lielaa R diapazonaa  ljoti nekorekta izdariishanaas ...
> vai nu gatava rekone, vai...
> kupolinjuvar smuki ar zhileti nogriest
> probleema jau ir tur, ka tie driveri jau no ruupniicas ir ar +-50% parametriem ....


 
Nebija ne mans skaļrunis, ne mana ideja. Šie kā reiz attiecībā uz +-50% ir izņēmums. Ir man divi pāri tieši tādu pašu skaļruņu, bet roka to darīt neceltos. Pašam likās, ka "uzlabot" šo skaļruni tomēr nebija vērts.. Protams, tie 1.2 omi ir problēma..

----------


## ddff

Viiri,

ir 2011.
Paseedi vienu vai vairaakas dienas internetaa, atrodi vajadziigo skaljruni (visi iespeejamie varianti eksistee, tos nevajag izgudrot), pasuuti to, ievieto akustiskajaa noformeejumaa un viss- baudi rezultaatu. Neko negriez, netin, neliimee- vienkaarshi iegaadaa taadu, kas straadaa. Ruupnieciskiem skaljuniem sapraatiigaa cenu diapazonaa tolerance buus ne lielaaka par 0.5 dB.

ddff

----------


## jankus

> Viiri,
> 
> ir 2011.
> Paseedi vienu vai vairaakas dienas internetaa, atrodi vajadziigo skaljruni (visi iespeejamie varianti eksistee, tos nevajag izgudrot), pasuuti to, ievieto akustiskajaa noformeejumaa un viss- baudi rezultaatu. Neko negriez, netin, neliimee- vienkaarshi iegaadaa taadu, kas straadaa. Ruupnieciskiem skaljuniem sapraatiigaa cenu diapazonaa tolerance buus ne lielaaka par 0.5 dB.
> 
> ddff


  :: 
Man patīk tieši šie, un man tie jau ir sagādāti. Čomam vēl jo vairāk- šie patīk daudz labāk par viņam Lowtheriem, ko pirms kāda laiciņa bija sagādājis par "nesaprātīgu" cenu..
Nu katrs atpūšas kā labāk patīk!  ::

----------


## arnis

DDFF - man ar skaljrunjiem probleemu naff  ::  
protams, labaak buutu, ja 15'' 70 gramu vietaa buutu 40 grami, bet visu jau nevar gribeet. Nez cik ir tiem lowtheriem un RFT

----------


## ddff

Izteelojies Fs taadam ar 40g ?

ddff

----------


## JDat

> *jankus*   a kur tad paliek tā "ar ausīm uz reiz sadzirdamā" starpība, dēļ kuras tad arī tie pontīgie devaisi maksā neadekvātas kosmiskās cenas?
> kā tikko ir aklais tests, tā superpuper efekts kaut kur pazūd? Hmmm... kā domā - par ko tas viennozīmīgi varētu liecināt?


 Vo kur skarbi pateici. 

Tas vēl nav viss. Ir vēl:
Kondensatoru siltināsana Vai treniņš. Speciāli Normundam. PS: nez kur šamais palicis...

Kā arī citāti no Gunāra iedotā rulinka:



> Как-то посадили «аудиоэксперта» перед звукопрозрачной занавеской, и попросили вслепую оценить звук нескольких комплектов аппаратуры. Он сказал, что в общем неплохо, но на первом комплекте басы недостаточно упруги, на втором — верха резковаты, а третий звучит вульгарно. Потом занавеску убрали. За ней не было никакой техники. Там было четыре живых музыканта — струнный квартет, который играл всё это время одно и то же произведение на одних и тех же инструментах.


 


> Также известен случай, когда один эстет, имеющий дома «правильную» аудиосистему, а также утверждавший, что отличает не только звучание пиратского диска от лицензионного, но и лицензионного от «родного», вообще не услышал разницы между Mp3 (в битрейте 128 кбпс) и аудиодиском.


 Ja kāds grib saprast par detalizētajiem midbasiem uc hifilītķu terminoloģiju, tad te: http://aml.nm.ru/articles/colouration.htm

----------


## arnis

nee nu var tak Cms un Rms pamainiit, nav jau obligaati Fs jaakaapj augshaa

----------


## a_masiks

> Ko ar ko salīdzini un, pats galvenais- uz kā?


 tak ne jau es salīdzinu. tas jūs te stāstāt, ka spējat uz auss atšķirt sildītus vadus no nesildītiem.




> Savādāk nesaprotu, tas ir jautājums vai apgalvojums.


 tas bija jautājums ar daļēji ietvertu apgalvojumu. taču īsti retorisks tas nebija. tev bija visas iespējas attaisnoties.






> Vai varētu konkrētu piemēru no paša pieredzes lai varētu saprast, par ko ir runa?


 kā tad! reku būs:



> Pēc katras darbības, paklausoties liekas- nu varbūt ir bišķiņ labāk.. Kad beigās izdomā salīdzināt kā bija pašā sākumā un kā ir tagad pēc n-tajām sīkajām izmaiņām, nosecina- ATŠĶIRĪBA IR MILZĪGA. Nu ok, varbūt ne ļoti milzīga, bet neignorējama.


 te nu tiešām nav skaidrs - ar ko kas tiek salīdzināts? tiek salīdzināta jaunā konfigurācija ar atmiņām par vecās skanējumu? vai to kaut vai attālināti kādam roka pacelsies nosaukt par objektīvu salīdzinājumu? Jeb tika salīdzinātas abu komplektāciju cenas, ij secināts, ka dārgākajai ir pienākums skanēt labāk?
Tb - vai "pašās beigās" VISMAZ tika viss salikts pa vecam, noklausīts kāds gabals, salikts pa jaunam un atkal noklausīts tas pac gabals? jeb tā modernajiem audiofiļiem skaitās lieka laika tērēšana, ij atmiņas par vecās sistēmas skanējumuj atsver normālus audiotestus?

man, piemēram, iespārdīja linkā par hitina smērīti veiktie audiomerījumi, kur autors pie mammas zvēr, ka skaņa tiešām acim redzami izmainās pēc iezieķēšanas ar to brīnumlīdzekli.  Tjipa uzreguleja, noklausījāš, iezieķēja un noklausījās vēlreiz. subjektīvi esot skanējis bezmaz 2x skaļāk. viss ir ok, bet nelielu gabaliņu tālāk uzzinām interesantu tehnoloģisko noteikumu : skaļrunim 2 nedēļas pēc iezieķēšanas jāžūst... acīmredzot audiofilis taču būs ievērojis instrukciju?  un pēc 2 nedēļām vēl atcerējās kā skan? nu, nu....

----------


## jankus

> tak ne jau es salīdzinu. tas jūs te stāstāt, ka spējat uz auss atšķirt sildītus vadus no nesildītiem.


 Žēl, ka man nav tik daudz naudas, lai būtu bijusi izdevība klausīties "sildītos" vadus. Vai tie bija tie par 250 latiem? Zinot to, ka parasti par vadiem iztērē līdz 10% no kopējās summas, šis jautājums būtu aktuāls, ja būtu atskaņotājs par 2.5K un visa pārējā tehnika atbilstoša. 




> kā tikko ir aklais tests, tā superpuper efekts kaut kur pazūd? Hmmm... kā domā - par ko tas viennozīmīgi varētu liecināt?
> tas bija jautājums ar daļēji ietvertu apgalvojumu. taču īsti retorisks tas nebija. tev bija visas iespējas attaisnoties.


 Vai Tu esi veicis testus, ka tā saki, ka superpuper efekts kaut kur pazūd? Lai būtu objektīva saruna- kādi vadi, ar ko tika salīdzināti, ka ir radies tāds secinājums? Tad runāsim tālāk. A pašlaik visiem piedāvāju salīdzināt savus vadus- visi no tā bēg kā no uguns, izņemot, varbūt Torni un Didzi. Tagad vienkārši nesaprotu, par ko man būtu jātaisnojas. Parasti tādās reizēs, ka ir kaut kādi itkā pusretoriski jautājumi ar zemtekstu: "Tu tak esi stulbs", mana standarta atbilde ir: "PNH".  :: 
Ja tas pusretoriskais jautājums, kurā bija jau ietverts viedoklis ir- ja pielikšu pie 100 latu lēta pleijera 200 latu vērtu kabeli, vai tas pleijeris skanēs kā 300 latus vērts- baidos, ka nē..
Bet nu, jau iepriekš stāstīju, ka cilvēks kā visiem zināmu patiesību stāsta, ka visi CD atskaņotāji skan vienādi. Kas uzskata, ka tā nav- pēc noklusējuma tiek nosaukts par lohotronistu. Nu ko, gribās uzreiz jautāt- a ko viņš ir klausījies un kādus CD pleijerus salīdzinājis- vai mūzikas centrus Phinips un Yamada? 




> te nu tiešām nav skaidrs - ar ko kas tiek salīdzināts? tiek salīdzināta jaunā konfigurācija ar atmiņām par vecās skanējumu? vai to kaut vai attālināti kādam roka pacelsies nosaukt par objektīvu salīdzinājumu? Jeb tika salīdzinātas abu komplektāciju cenas, ij secināts, ka dārgākajai ir pienākums skanēt labāk?
> Tb - vai "pašās beigās" VISMAZ tika viss salikts pa vecam, noklausīts kāds gabals, salikts pa jaunam un atkal noklausīts tas pac gabals? jeb tā modernajiem audiofiļiem skaitās lieka laika tērēšana, ij atmiņas par vecās sistēmas skanējumuj atsver normālus audiotestus?


 Nu lūk, te atkal itkā normāls jautājums ar domu- kā salīdzināji. Tik tajā jau tiek ietverta atbilde, kura ir arī apgalvojums- redz tie audiofiļi tak ir kārtīgi loši, un šis arī gan jau kārtīgs lohs, es vien gudrs. Tie pat audio sistēmas korekti salīdzināt nemāk! A kas tur grūts salikt visu kā bija sākumā un salīdzināt. To tak var izdarīt par 5 minūtēm.




> man, piemēram, iespārdīja linkā par hitina smērīti veiktie audiomerījumi, kur autors pie mammas zvēr, ka skaņa tiešām acim redzami izmainās pēc iezieķēšanas ar to brīnumlīdzekli.  Tjipa uzreguleja, noklausījāš, iezieķēja un noklausījās vēlreiz. subjektīvi esot skanējis bezmaz 2x skaļāk. viss ir ok, bet nelielu gabaliņu tālāk uzzinām interesantu tehnoloģisko noteikumu : skaļrunim 2 nedēļas pēc iezieķēšanas jāžūst... acīmredzot audiofilis taču būs ievērojis instrukciju?  un pēc 2 nedēļām vēl atcerējās kā skan? nu, nu....


 Pirms kāda laiciņa sanāca tā, ka veikalā izdzirdēju un atpazinu savas mūzikas skolas solfedžo skolotājas balsi. Tā viņa arī bija- redz atpazīstu, kaut arī ir pagājuši ļoti daudz gadi kopš ar viņu pēdējo reizi kontaktējos. Laiku pa laikam izvelku uz dažādām sistēmām paklausīties pirmo Cosmos disku tikai tamdēļ, jo ļoti labi zinu un atceros Jāņa Ozola balsi, kaut arī ir pagājuši vairāki gadi, kopš ar viņu kopā dziedājām vienā korī. Ja ir bijusi sistēma, pie kuras cilvēks ir pieradis un labi zin kā tā skan, liekas ticami, ka arī pēc divām nedēļām atcerējās kā skan. Pie tam topika autors krievu forumos ļoti pazīstams cilvēks, liela autoritāte.

----------


## ivog

Es par to visu domāju apmēram tā - šajā forumā ir 2 cilvēku kategorijas:
1. Tie, kas mācījušie muzikas skolās, dziedājuši koros u.c., tobiš muzikāli izglītoti cilvēki ar īpaši trenētu dzirdi, dažs labs pat ar absolūto dzirdi (patiesībā man nav ne jausmas, kas ir absolūtā dzirde, bet ir tāds termins bieži dzirdēts);
2. Tādi kā es, kurus skolas laikā no kora mēģinājumiem dzina prom ar sūdainu koku, kuri principā nesaprot, ko nozīmē visi tie dīvainie termini, kaut vai kas ir te pieminētais sofedžo utt..
Tad nu ir pats par sevi saprotams, ka 1. kategorijas cilvēki dzird mūziku pilnīgi citādi nekā 2. kategorijas, kāds no viņiem arī spēj saklausīt atšķirības starp dažādiem vadiem. Tā kā piederu pie 2. kategorijas un stabili zinu, ka nekādu atšķirību saklausīt nespēšu un pat ja spēšu, tad visticamāk man tā atšķirība liksies stipri nebūtiska, attiecīgi arī man nav intereses piedalīties vadu klausīšanās procesā, vienīgi ja nu tusiņa pēc alu iedzert kopā ar gudriem cilvēkiem  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu, nu liela autoritāte krievu forumos   ::   Ļihņickis ari ir liela autoritāte, jo savulaik uzkonstruēja Brigu, bet tagad galīgi vecuma marazms iestājies. Krievija ir liela valsts un skaidrs, ka "sludinātājēm" būs "liela draudze" Objektīvu testu un elektrisku mērijumu ta nav audiofīlu stāstiem gan par vadiem, ga arī par zieķiem uz skaļruņiem. Es labprāt kāda testā piedalītos . Kaut arī bērnībā lacis uz ausīm nav uzkapis, bet nepretendēju, ka spēšu atškirt dažādu vadu skanējumu, bet nu nomērīt elektriskos parametrus visu laiku esmu gatavs. Mani tīri tehniski interesē, par ko tad audiofīli fano. Kas notiek ar lampu tehniku man vismaz ir skaidrs, kas ar CD atskaņotājiem vai DAC arī apmēram skaidrs, bet nu vadu virzienam es neticu   ::

----------


## Didzis

ivog, Tev nebūs īsti taisnība. Nu nav tā, ka muzikanti ir audiofīli. Drīzak gan nē. Kā reizi muzikanti spēle ar "nepareiziem" vadiem uz fonējošiem pastiprinātājiem   ::   Muzikans klausās mūziku, nevis vadus. Es zino ko saku, jo esmu gana daudz pastrādajis par skaņotāju.
Jā, te diskusīja notiek starp divām cilvēku kategorijām. Vieni ir audiofīli, kuriem nav pietiekošu tehnisku zināšanu un viņi negrib tās iegūt, jo "tic" un ticībā "ir spēks", bet pierādījumus nevajag. Otra grupa ir tehniski izglitoti cilvēki, kuri "netic", bet grib labratoriskus mērījumus vai klausīšanās testus. Šai pasaulē jau tas nav nekas jauns un strīdi starp ticīgajiem un neticīgajiem tak velkas jau tūkstošiem gadu. Reliģījas mainas, tehnoloģijas mainās, bet cilvēka būtība jau nē   ::

----------


## jankus

> Jā, te diskusīja notiek starp divām cilvēku kategorijām. Vieni ir audiofīli, kuriem nav pietiekošu tehnisku zināšanu un viņi negrib tās iegūt, jo "tic" un ticībā "ir spēks", bet pierādījumus nevajag. Otra grupa ir tehniski izglitoti cilvēki, kuri "netic", bet grib labratoriskus mērījumus vai klausīšanās testus.


 Didzi, redz Tu arī lietas skaidro kā Tu gribētu lai būtu, nevis kā tas ir patiesībā un nostādi savu imho kā faktu.  ::  Ja Tu dzīvotu tuvāk Rīgai, labprāt iepazīstinātu Tevi ar kādu audiofīlu, kurš Tevi pašu, iespējams, pamācītu par daudzām lietām elektronikā. 
Ne jau visi audiofīli ir bez tehniskajām zināšanām kā es. Nu un kas tad es par audiofīlu- sildītos vadus esmu redzējis vien hi-end veikala plauktā.  ::

----------


## ivog

> Nu un kas tad es par audiofīlu- sildītos vadus esmu redzējis vien hi-end veikala plauktā.


 Interesanti, kā tos sildītos vadus veikalā uztur noteiktā (kādā?) temp? Vai uzsilda pirms pārdošanas? Un ko tad, ja pa ceļam uz mājām viņi atdziest?

----------


## arnis

jankus --- nevajag jaukt jeedzienus 
*maanija* - parasti raksturo interesi, meerkjtieciibu, pastiprinaatu darbiigumu konkreetajaa jomaa. 
*fiilija* - patika pret kautko, kas rodas iedomaatas miilestiibas [ piemeeram, siltaa lampas gaisma, smuki apzeltiiti vadi ]  radiito hormonu smadzenees nokljuushanas deelj. 
*-rastija*  - Gunaara Smerlinja jaunvaards, izvilkts no dzimumaktu klasifikatora, pamataa raksturo nedabisku nelogjisku novirzi no sabiedriibaa pienjemtaam normaam ...

----------


## janisp

Šeit Cardas izsakās par to kabeļu "istrādi, sildīšanu, nomierināšanu- var saukt kā dažādi":

Cable Break-In
by George Cardas

There are many factors that make cable break-in necessary and many reasons why the results vary. If you measure a new cable with a voltmeter you will see a standing voltage because good dielectrics make poor conductors. They hold a charge much like a rubbed cat’s fur on a dry day. It takes a while for this charge to equalize in the cable. Better cables often take longer to break-in. The best "air dielectric" techniques, such as Teflon tube construction, have large non-conductive surfaces to hold charge, much like the cat on a dry day.

Cables that do not have time to settle, such as musical instrument and microphone cables, often use conductive dielectrics like rubber or carbonized cotton to get around the problem. This dramatically reduces microphonics and settling time, but the other dielectric characteristics of these insulators are poor and they do not qualify sonically for high-end cables. Developing non-destructive techniques for reducing and equalizing the charge in excellent dielectric is a challenge in high end cables.

The high input impedance necessary in audio equipment makes uneven dielectric charge a factor. One reason settling time takes so long is we are linking the charge with mechanical stress/strain relationships. The physical make up of a cable is changed slightly by the charge and visa versa. It is like electrically charging the cat. The physical make up of the cat is changed by the charge. It is "frizzed" and the charge makes it's hair stand on end. "Teflon Cats", cables and their dielectric, take longer to loose this charge and reach physical homeostasis.

The better the dielectric's insulation, the longer it takes to settle. A charge can come from simply moving the cable (Piezoelectric effect and simple friction), high voltage testing during manufacture, etc.  Cable that has a standing charge is measurably more microphonic and an uneven distribution of the charge causes something akin to structural return loss in a rising impedance system. When I took steps to eliminate these problems, break-in time was reduced and the cable sounded generally better. I know Bill Low at Audioquest has also taken steps to minimize this problem.

Cardas viedoklis par "sildāmajiem aparātiem" visai rezervēts- jo tie varot nodarīt arī ļaunumu (no skanējuma viedokļa). Man ir bijis gadījums , kad pēc sildīšanas nācās klientam jaunu kabeli izgatavot (ap 280 LS) un atdot nesildītu, jo paraugs pirms, viņš veica izvēli bija , nesildīts. Jā, viņa sistēma nav no lētajām, rūpīgi piemeklēta, klusās klasiku, klaviermūziku utt.

----------


## Delfins

Mueh... interesanti.. tad jau man garam kabelim esot (iepirku ar rezervi) dažviet veido cilpas.. sanāk kosmiskajam magn. laukam ejot cauri ar veido kaut kādu mistiku. Zinu, ka man ļoti patīk, un Bark-s ar izžuvušiem elektrolītiem ar' dod savu pieskaņu.

----------


## ansius

klasisks pierādījums ka ja vads tik ļoti ietekmē skanējumu, abi verķi, kas ir galos šim tē brīnumvadam ir hlami - jo atvaino korekti konstruētai tehnikai nerausta 1m vai 10m vads Klocz vai maximas. Nesaku jau ka vadi neietekmē, paņem kaut vai Fender Stratocaster un pieslēdz pie tranzistoru kombja (tobiš ieejā ar kārtu zemāku ieejas pretestību kā lampniekiem) pārmaiņus caur 1m un 10m vadu, atšķirība būs jūtama. taču labs vads labā tehnikā pus metra garumā... Un es nebēgu no testiem, taču man mājas nav uz ko tos veikt kā vien uz Sennheiser austiņām, un nav ko savienot, jo ir Pro skaņas karte + pro pastiprinātājs kas savienots ar balansētām xlr šņorēm, toč zinu jau ka izmaiņu nebūs. nu 100m kabelī varbūt... bet ja nu sadomājam kādreiz testu taisīt, kaut vai pie Diža Lielvārdē, labprāt piedalītos un apstiprinātu savu pārliecību. Esmu pat ar mieru vadu salīdzināmo kasti uzkonstruēt, kā reiz man atbilstoši slēdži ir iepirkti (izravēti no britu militārās tehnikas, apsudraboti kontakti u.t.t.), atliek tikai kaste un konektori.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> *-rastija*  - Gunaara Smerlinja jaunvaards, izvilkts no dzimumaktu klasifikatora, pamataa raksturo nedabisku nelogjisku novirzi no sabiedriibaa pienjemtaam normaam ...


 Arni, es neesmu šim autors! To jau sen atpakaļ ieviesuši krievi.

----------


## ivog

Par vadu iestrādi, tas nu točna kaut kāds murgs. Saprotu, ka var iestrādāt skaļruņus, tā teikt, lai membrāna pareizo vietu ieņem, bet kādi procesi notiek vadā, iestrādes laikā, man nav saprotams. Elektroni ierindā sastāja  ::  s?

----------


## arnis

Saprotu, ka var iestrādāt skaļruņus, tā teikt, lai membrāna pareizo vietu ieņem

membraana ir pareizajaa vietaa. Piekare tiek izlociita taakaa vinjai buut jaabuut, tai mainaas elastiibas modulis, liidz arko rezonanse parasti nokriit uz leju . kautgan peec 100h rms power testa paarbaudes tai jau buutu jaabuut pietiekami izlociitai. 

Par vadiem --- neesmu kompetents

----------


## Didzis

> Ja Tu dzīvotu tuvāk Rīgai, labprāt iepazīstinātu Tevi ar kādu audiofīlu, kurš Tevi pašu, iespējams, pamācītu par daudzām lietām elektronikā.


 Nu nedzīvoju es Latvijas otrā galā un Rīgā esmu gandrīz katru dienu   ::  Es nepretendēju, ka visu zinu elektronika, bet ar audiolietam ņemos jau vairāk kā trīsdesmit gadus. Ap 1995 gadu es pat biju nelielā nesaprašanā, jo audiožurnālos, vēlāk internetā sākās visi šitie murgi par sildītiem vadiem, vadiem ar skaņas virzienu un tad vel Lehņicka marazms par fīrera balsi un nez kādu tur vācu detaļu kultūru. Pirmajā brīdī tiešam bija grūti saprast, ka Briga konstruktoram elementāri širmis aizgājis ciet   ::  Tagad viss nostājies savās vietās un nez vai man būs ko mācities no cilvēka, kurš apgalvo, ka vadi jāsilda un skaņai vados ir virziens. Mani vienkārši viss tas apsolūti neinteresē. Es visu laiku esmu ņēmies ar lampiniekiem, bet tas nenozīmē, ka esmu lampu fans. Vienkārši, zinu, kas lampiniekos patīk cilvēkiem un ja klients grib lampu skaņu, tad lūdzu. Pats gan es A klases vientaktnieka kropļojumus dzirdu un neesmu par tiem sajūsmā. Nu patīk cilvēkam Simfonijas tumbas, lūdzu varu tas gan remontēt, gan mainīt elektropītus filtrā, bet pats klausos profesionālus studijas monitorus. Grib cilvēks nez kādus uberkrutos starpbloku vadus, tad nu man gribas saprast, kas tad tais vados tāds ir, ka kādam to "skaņa" patīk. Citas intereses gan man nav, jo pārsvarā sanāk ņemties ar profesionālu skaņu tehniku, kur simetriska ieeja - izeja aparātiem un pilnīgi pofig, kāds simetrisks vads savieno iekārtas. Ieejas  un izejas pretestības ir saskaņotas ar līnijas pretestību un skaņa izskries cauri, bez zudumiem, arī caur krievu armijas poļovkas telefona vadu   ::  
Te jau daudz pieminēts, ka savienojošie vadi sadzīves aparātos skaņu var ietekmēt tikai tapēc, ka pastiprinatājam vai skaņas avotam kautkas nav kartībā ar ieejas-izejas parametriem un pofig, ka tas aparāts maksā tūkstošus.

----------


## janisp

> ... Elektroni ierindā sastāja  s?


 vienreiz pilnīgi trāpīts!
Ja palasītu ko Cardas raksta, pamanītu par lādiņu, kas izveidojas uzklājot izolatoru uz vadītāja, un dabiski, ka ietekmē to elektronu plūsmas rindu, visai haotiskā veidā...

----------


## Texx

> Par vadu iestrādi, tas nu točna kaut kāds murgs. Saprotu, ka var iestrādāt skaļruņus, tā teikt, lai membrāna pareizo vietu ieņem, bet kādi procesi notiek vadā, iestrādes laikā, man nav saprotams. Elektroni ierindā sastāja  s?


 Tieši tā, sanāk, ka tas Cardas vai kas nu tur vēl nevis par metāla kabeļiem, bet kaut kādiem mistiskiem pusvadītājiem, kas piepilda kabeli. Tur sakrājas lādiņš u.t.t. Ok neviens vadītājs (domāts vads   ::  ) nav ideāls, bet nu te notiek tāda matu skaldīšana, ka varētu domāt, ka tos kabeļus taisās izmantot CERN Hadronu paātrinātājā. Neticu, ka zemfrekvences ķēdēs audiofīls var saklausīt izmaiņas. Placebo. Ok audiofīliem patīk un viņi ir laimīgi atvērt maciņu, pārdevēji un ražotāji arī laimīgi, bet nevajag strīdēties par tehnisko pamatojumu šādu kabeļu iegādē. Tāda nav.  ::

----------


## tornislv

Mīļie cilvēki, man, kā diplomētam MVU fizikas fakultāti beigušam rumpim, šitos jokus par elektronu izkārtošanu lasot, pumpas metas!

(PS Šis ieraksts tapis un nosūtīts uz serveri tiek, izmantojot 100% _recycled electrons_)

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> ... Elektroni ierindā sastāja  s?
> 
> 
>  vienreiz pilnīgi trāpīts!
> Ja palasītu ko Cardas raksta, pamanītu par lādiņu, kas izveidojas uzklājot izolatoru uz vadītāja, un dabiski, ka ietekmē to elektronu plūsmas rindu, visai haotiskā veidā...


 Tāds nejauks lādiņš uzkrājas un galīgi negrib caur pastiprinātāju ieejām un izejām izlādēties. Tā vien spiež virsū nabaga audiosignālam uz aknām...

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

Lādiņš no vārda lādēties, acīmredzot.

----------


## ansius

nav ko klausīties no interneta nolādētu mūziku  ::

----------


## robijs

un kāpēc lai neklausītos no interneta lādētu mūziku, zajbalji bleķot par mūzikas albumu  neadvakatu cenu šeit  Latvijas veikalos , pie tam apšaubāmā kvalitātē tie paši BMG, EMI .... , labāk novelku  internetā attiecīgajos resursos skaistu vinilripu uz 192khz/24 bit flacu , un tiešam liels paldies tiem , kas padalās ar to   ::  , bet piemēram, par mūsu Platformas  cd izdotajiem labāk nepieminēt , mp3 uzprišināts   ::

----------


## tornislv

Robij, tu strādā vai mācies?

----------


## ivog

> un kāpēc lai neklausītos no interneta lādētu mūziku, zajbalji bleķot par mūzikas albumu  neadvakatu cenu šeit  Latvijas veikalos , pie tam apšaubāmā kvalitātē tie paši BMG, EMI .... , labāk novelku  internetā attiecīgajos resursos skaistu vinilripu uz 192khz/24 bit flacu , un tiešam liels paldies tiem , kas padalās ar to   , bet piemēram, par mūsu Platformas  cd izdotajiem labāk nepieminēt , mp3 uzprišināts


 Džeks vienkārši nesaprata to smalko humoru pa lādiņiem-lādēšanu-nolādēšanu...  ::

----------


## Isegrim

::  


> labāk novelku  internetā attiecīgajos resursos skaistu vinilripu


 Ja es tā varētu...

----------


## LPSR

Man ir sanācis sadarboties ar daudzu valstu pārstāvjiem par audio,video aparatūru. Ar profesionāļiem.  Par ļoti kvalitatīvas aparatūras darbināšanu, kas maksā ļoti dārgi. Bet viņi laikam loši. Nekad nav izvirzijuši prasības par sildītiem kabeļiem. Ir daudzi citi parametri, kas iespaido aparatūras veikstspēju. Kabelis Ir parasts, bet kvalitatīvi salodēts.

----------


## ivog

> Man ir sanācis sadarboties ar daudzu valstu pārstāvjiem par audio,video aparatūru. Ar profesionāļiem.  Par ļoti kvalitatīvas aparatūras darbināšanu, kas maksā ļoti dārgi. Bet viņi laikam loši. Nekad nav izvirzijuši prasības par sildītiem kabeļiem. Ir daudzi citi parametri, kas iespaido aparatūras veikstspēju. Kabelis Ir parasts, bet kvalitatīvi salodēts.


 Tie jau profesionāļi nevis audiofīli, tādēļ arī nekā nejēdz no kabeļiem   ::   ::   ::

----------


## marizo

Ou, es arī dzirdu atšķirību vados! Nupat savai āra skandai nomainīju 20m garu 0,5mm2 kaut kādu vadu pret 1,5mm2 elektrības vadu - baigi labā skaņa uzreiz!
/5dienas ballīte/

----------


## ddff

Vai ir 2 backvokaalisti un stiigu trio klaat visiem gabaliem?

ddff, zinjkaariigs

----------


## JDat

Nez vai sildīto vadu ekspertus interesē, bet zemāk uzliktais link ir hifilisms, kurā netiek pieminēti sildītie vadi. Tur pamatā ir domāšana par procesiem kas, kā un kāpēc ietekmē skaņu. Varbūt kādam noder. http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue43/jitter.htm

----------


## janisp

Vērtīgs raksts...tas redz var būt dažam labam atklājumu pilns. Lielākā daļa klātesošo uzskata, ka digitāljam vadam nav nekādas nozīmes, jo tur skrien 0es un 1inieki, tagad ceru, ka saprotat, ka ne tikai...
"One digital cable can even add more jitter than another. Each contributor adds more jitter to the signal as it makes its way to the D/A converter. This summation of this jitter is the system jitter." šis teikums skaidri parāda, kā jāuztver jebkurš sistēmas savienotājs. Tas ir pilntiesīgs sistēmas elements ar tādām pašām "tiesībām" ietekmēt pārvadāmo signālu. 
JDat, plasīsie tādus rakstus, skat inficēsies vēl... ::  ar hifilitismu :: 
lai miers jūsu mājās...

----------


## Didzis

Ir tikai viens sīkums, ka koaksiālais RG6 kabelis no Yotas par 7 santīmiem metrā darbosies precīzi tāpat, ka krutais un dārgais SPDIF kabelis   ::   Protams izejas un ieejas pretestībām jabūt 75 omi un ligzdām ar štekeriem jābūt BNC uz 75 omiem. Starpcitu, ražotāji kāreizi grēko un SPDIF ligzdām izmanto RCA nevis BNC uz 75 omiem. Skaidrs, ka ķīniešu parasts audiovadiņš par 1Ls nederēs priekš SPDIF digitālā signāla, jo tā viļņa pretestība nav 75 omi.

----------


## Delfins

> Lielākā daļa klātesošo uzskata, ka digitāljam vadam nav nekādas nozīmes, jo tur skrien 0es un 1inieki, tagad ceru, ka saprotat, ka ne tikai..


 Tādu digitālu vadu nekad nebija, nav un nebūs. Nesaprotu kur tu šito rāvi ?

Un par digitālu datu pārsūtīšanu vispār ir tik vienkārši - ja avots aizsūta 1010, tad arī galā būs 1010, lai kāds arī vads tur nebūtu pa 1Ls vai 100000 Ls (sūdīgam protams būs pakešu dropošana, bet tas jau cits stāsts)

----------


## JDat

delfīn! Tur ir smalkāk Pa S/PDIF iet arī cloks.

Protams viss ietekmē jitteru, bet nu.

Ja vadu iesilda un iemasē lai izplūdušie elektroni saskrien atpakaļ rievās, tad, protams, ka vads skanēs labāk.  :: 

Palielinoties matāla temperitūrais, palieninās metāla pretestība. Attiecīgi Low-Pass filts sanāk. Vot to augšu slāpēšanu arī hifilisti uzskata par vada skanējumu.

Jebalaitung...

----------


## tornislv

Nu, teorētiski, pie īpaši sūdīga vada ar sliktiem konektoriem, pie tam desmitiem metru gara, nepareizas viļņu R etc etc ir iespējams, ka frontes meandram nošķiebjas un ieejas komparators nepareizā taimingā nostrādā, bet tie jau ir ekstrēmi gadījumi, ne 50cm garš vads no CD uz DACu.

----------


## JDat

> Nu, teorētiski, pie īpaši sūdīga vada ar sliktiem konektoriem, pie tam desmitiem metru gara, nepareizas viļņu R etc etc ir iespējams, ka frontes meandram nošķiebjas un ieejas komparators nepareizā taimingā nostrādā, bet tie jau ir ekstrēmi gadījumi, ne 50cm garš vads no CD uz DACu.


 Vispār HiEndisti tur katru blusu meklē. Teorijā arī vads ietekmē jitter. Tikai... Kāda ir vada ietekme uz jitter salīdzinot ar sūdīgu barošanu vai blakus esošu impulsnieku.

Man patik ideja par to ka tīkls neietekmē jitter. Repektīvi sūtam skaņu pa TCP/IP un uztvērējā buferis tiek olasīts ar lokālu clock. Rezultātā, cik labs uztvērējs (DAC teiksim), tik mazs jitter arī būs klausoties... Janisp. Ja labs DAC verķis, tad tam arī pofig tavi sildītie vadi.

Didzis.Mājas S/PDIF ir uz RCA. Pro AES3 ir uz BNC vai uz XLR. Starp S/PDIF un AES3 uz BNC ir neliela signālu līmeņu sprieguma atšķirība, impedance abiem 75 omi.

----------


## tvdx

man viens boheemists klasee kas nopircis latgalite.com vecu plasinieku, jaunas plates un lielaas, ka dikti labi skan- ir tas kas nav mp3 - charkstonja  :: 
vsp. jau skumji - pleesh kvalitatiivus ierakstus un domaa ka ir kruts... bet anyway par teemu - jaauzsilda kaadi volframa diegi uz paaris 1000K un jaalaiz cauri audio(pirms pastiprinaataaja), mosh audiomiiljiem liksies superiigs skaneejums- klaat taa iistaa charkstonja

----------


## nezinīc

Uzturēšu veco, uzjautrinošo tofiku  :: 

Domāju, ka īstiem hi-endistiem acīs iekritīs šis http://www.reklama.lv/lv/technics/audio ... 926.html#3

Šeit vispār varētu katrs, kurš ir atradis kādu absurdu kabeli, drošinātāju da kaut vai on/off kloķīti par nesamērīgi uzpūstu cenu iepostot linku uz to, lai citi arī varētu pasmīnēt.  ::

----------


## tornislv

Es nopirku tā  vācu puiša ražoto kabeli ar smilšu demferi, normāls, kvalitatīvs kabelis ar labiem spraudņiem, tas par to list price 4200 ir muldēšana, jams pats tos taisa, bet kvalitatīvi, roku darbs. Protams, es neko jaunu savos diskos ar to kabeli neizdzirdēju, bet kabelis kā tāds labs, kvalitatīvs  ::  Gribētāji var paņemt paklausīties.

----------


## nezinīc

...ko!? nopietni?? 350Ls par VADU?   ::

----------


## JDat

Tas viss ir sūds.  ::   Man te vajadzēja slēdžu aizsargus (Switch guard) nopirkt... Ko pirkt? Protams vajag tādus pašus kā NASA izmanto šatlam. 800 USD gabalā. Oriģinālie. Titāna. No Rockwell. Vot tā ir riktīga HiEnd cena...

http://www.periheliondesign.com/switchguards.htm

 :: 

PS: Nav brīnums ka shatls ir nerentabs un nejēgā dārgs....

----------


## tornislv

nu, es laikam kopā ar shipping kādus 35 eur atdevu  :: 
re kur patlaban cena 9.90 EUR
http://stores.ebay.de/cosmic-audio-inte ... 34.c0.m322

----------


## nezinīc

Johaidī, 35jevriki!   ::  

A es jau padomāju, ka tiešām tos 350..   ::

----------


## nezinīc

JDat- kurā vietā tur ir minēti 800$? Dārgākie, ko tur atradu ir $13.99 each.

----------


## nezinīc

Torni- vai tie vadi ielikti starp *platenieku* un pastiprinātāju kaut ko mainītu?

----------


## JDat

> JDat- kurā vietā tur ir minēti 800$? Dārgākie, ko tur atradu ir $13.99 each.


 


> We asked NASA for their Rockwell-designed Space Shuttle titanium switch guards but they wanted $800 each (Your tax dollars at work!)...


 


> so we made our own hard-anodized aluminium masterpieces. 1.18" wide, 0.900" X 1.04. Now NASA and NASA subcontractors buy them from us. Ask for volume discounts. $13.99 each.

----------


## janisp

> Uzturēšu veco, uzjautrinošo tofiku 
> 
> 
> 
> Šeit vispār varētu katrs, kurš ir atradis kādu absurdu kabeli, drošinātāju da kaut vai on/off kloķīti par nesamērīgi uzpūstu cenu iepostot linku uz to, lai citi arī varētu pasmīnēt.


 


> Uzturēšu veco, uzjautrinošo tofiku 
> 
> 
> Šeit vispār varētu katrs, kurš ir atradis kādu absurdu kabeli, drošinātāju da kaut vai on/off kloķīti par nesamērīgi uzpūstu cenu iepostot linku uz to, lai citi arī varētu pasmīnēt.


 laba doma, citādi te galīgais klusums un garlaicība.

tad nu piemetīšu pagalīti ugunskuram :: , tad nu piedāvāju tehniskam vinilitiķim-praktiķim  tonarma vadu plašu atskaņotāja apgreidam:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40 ... ategories#
par linkā norādīto cenu. Man jau liekas, ka tas nav dārgi, vienīgi jāņem vērā, ka zināms čakars ar lodēšanu būs- jo tas vads ir litz, un nekādu skābu vidi notīrot  emaļu un apalvojot, nevajadzētu lietot. Ja nebūs nekāda skanējuma uzlabojuma, paņemšu vadiņu atpakaļ un jums būs iespēja pārliecināties par savu advancētību visu pārējo pasaules hifilitiķu/vinilitiķu priekšā! Tie tak pērk, maina, uzlabo raksta atsauksmes...ja rezultāts būs pozitīvs un pozitīva atsauksme šeit- autoram 10% atlaide Cardas produkcijai pasūtot no www.servo.lv

----------


## nezinīc

emmm.. Ar *ko* tie vadi atšķirās no parastiem kapara 0.25mm2 vadiem?   ::

----------


## janisp

redz, piedāvāju iespēju pārbaudīt praksē un tad ja skaņa atšķirsies, tad arī spriedelēt ar ko tie vadi atšķiras. Ja gribi pagooglē, var būt kāds jau šādu jautājumu ir uzdevis un saņēmis arī atbildi  ::

----------


## JDat

> redz, piedāvāju iespēju pārbaudīt praksē un tad ja skaņa atšķirsies, tad arī spriedelēt ar ko tie vadi atšķiras. Ja gribi pagooglē, var būt kāds jau šādu jautājumu ir uzdevis un saņēmis arī atbildi


 Man nav uz ka subjektivi klausīties vadu skaņas atšķirību. Janisp tev ir uz kā klausīties un salīdzināt atsķirību?

----------


## janisp

JDat, piedāvājums izteikts vinilitiķiem, viņi taču dzird atšķirības kartridžu modeļiem, adatām , tonarmu formai , pievadiem utt... tu mums datorcilvēks, uz tevi šis piedāvājums neattiecas...bet, ja iestāsies vinilitiķu klubiņā, laipni lūgts...

----------


## nezinīc

Nu bet ko tur pārbaudīt? Tie ir vienkārši vara daždzīslu vadiņi! Mainīties tur nekas nevar. Diez vai kāds uzņemsies pasūtīt, gaidīt, lodēt, klausīties, lai neko no tā neiegūtu..  ::  

Es vadu reliģijai ticu saprāta robežās- uz tumbām ne mazāk kā 2mm kvadrātā normālu Cu vadu, nu un iekšējos tumbu vadus uz bik resnākiem var nomainīt. Par starpbloku vadiem skaidrībā vēl neesmu ticis- no plašu atskaņotāja uz ampu manuprāt VISlētākais vads neder. Nu varbūt kaut kad nopirkšu kādu bik resnāku ar normāliem RCA galiem, par ekranējumu drošs īsti neesmu- vajadzīgs vai nē.

----------


## Delfins

Izklausās pēc sektas piedāvājuma - ja neesi iekšā, nedrīksti spriest  :: 

PS: tikko kāreiz noskatījos par sektām - http://lostfilm.tv/details.php?id=3590

----------


## JDat

> JDat, piedāvājums izteikts vinilitiķiem, viņi taču dzird atšķirības kartridžu modeļiem, adatām , tonarmu formai , pievadiem utt... tu mums datorcilvēks, uz tevi šis piedāvājums neattiecas...bet, ja iestāsies vinilitiķu klubiņā, laipni lūgts...


 
Un kā ir ar savienijumu starp CD un pastiprinātāju? Tur nevajag speciālos vadus? Tur pietiek ar parastu kapara vadu?

----------


## janisp

[quote="...Tie ir vienkārši vara daždzīslu vadiņi! Mainīties tur nekas nevar. Diez vai kāds uzņemsies pasūtīt, gaidīt, lodēt, klausīties, lai neko no tā neiegūtu..  ::  

[/quote]

nav kau jāpasūta un jāgaida- tas vadiņš ir uz vietas...lodēt , kalusīties...kas tur tāds ārkārtējs tehniski izglītotiem un lodēt protošiem cilvēkiem,  fakts, ka tas ir sareģītāk, kā klavu spaidīt..., tāpēc arī vērsos pie vinilitiķiem praktiķiem/tehniķiem...ja nav intereses, tad nav , tad jau tēma izsmelta. Tā bezsakarā spriedelēt man nav īpašas vēlmes un laika...paši taču esat par dažādiem testiem, tad nu iespēja tāda ir. Par nožēlu pats neesmu vinila cienītāju klubā, nav man ne atskaņotāja, ne plašu ::  tādēļ arī vēršos pie zinātājiem un praktiķiem.

----------


## JDat

Ar vinilistiem ir apēram tā pat kā ar ģitāristiem. Kabelis ar mazu kapacitāti... Teorijā. Mirofona efents ir sekundāra lieta...

----------


## Isegrim

copy/paste: 

1. Read all audio magazines. Especially cut through the writing straight to the verdict.
2. Pay attention to 5 star products only.
3. Invest in shakti stones, spiked cones, snake oil, CD demagnetizers, anti vibration platforms, cables that contain silver and gold,
4. Pay attention to CD players which have lowest THD (total harmonic distortion) and amplifiers which have highest damping factor above 1000
5. Regularly visit your friendly dealer and without any strings attached let him get you hooked on the latest Stereophile Recommended Levinson 959.05 for 33 000 USD like a bargain
6. Fill your room with bass traps, diffusers, and sound lenses
7. Move to the basement and build a dedicated room isolated from family, friends, relatives and fresh air.
8. Go to every audio show you can
9. replace all capacitors with Black Gates and all resistors with Vishays and all diodes with Hexfreds IMMEDIATELY.
10. Play the pink noise at max volume and leave the system on repeat for one week.
11. Buy a 10 KWatt pure sinus replicator generator and feed your system with proper AC, and immediately  the music will just sound heavenly ... dead. The master guru in the magazine said that the AC is really out of shape these days and that it is REALLY bad for the system.

----------


## JDat

...un jankus teica ka man jaatvainojas janisp. PAR KO? Es vulgāra viedā izteicu savu viedokli. Varbūt bez cieņas izturējos pret vecāku cilvēku, bet... Tas ir mans, fakenais, viedoklis. Nepatīk, nepiekrīti. Zeltīts 6 metru HDMI vads, kas uzlabo bildi un skaņu? Nu kuda bļin!

Nu labi, par EQpos tēmu... Atvainojos, neizturēju un sāku ar beztēmu.

Negribi, nepērc. Jautājums par crack, maigi izsakoties nevietā. Tu na haļavu novelc mūziku arī? Un tad klausies uz sildītajiem vadiem...  :: 

Labi. Rēķini ko gribi. Vajag softu, samaksā. Nevajag, neinstalē. Man ir pirātisks SMAART 5.4.0.0 personīgām vajadzībām? Kapēc?
a) Arī man patīk haļāva.
b) Ne iekš v6 ne v7 nav tas ko man vajag.
Tātad tieši piekto vajag. Vai es varu nopirkt tieši v5 (ja būtu gatavs maksāt)? Laikam jau nevaru, bet man vajat tieši v5. Tātad nav variantu. Jāzog. Korektimam varētu nopirkt v7 vai tml, bet atkal haļava un tik reti lietoju...

Windows legāls? Mājas nelegāls 7 stāv. Ja kādam ir pretenzijas, nonesīšu un atgriezīšos pie pingvīna... Vot bēda... Office? Atvērtais... Tiešām. Mani ir Open office v3.kautkas...  WinRAR arī nenopirkts, bet nav krakots. A vot bija RAR vienreiz vajadzīgs, nu i fig c ņim. Tā pat defaultā lietoju 7-zip. Cita ne viena nelegāla sota nav.

Ak jā WAD fails no pilnā HERETIC for DOS, par kuru neesmu maksājis. Warcraft2 for DOS arī nelegāls... Ko nu? Par šiem stāsts līdzīgi kā par SMAART. No neta novilktas NES spēle, par kurām neesmu maksājis un dzenāju uz emulatora...

Zagšana zagšanas pēc ir viena lieta. Cita lieta kapēc zagt. Jankus, tavā gadījuma apsolīti neož pēc open source filosofijas. Tikai haļava. Varbūt sāc arī sildītos vadus fenderēt...  ::  Būs lētāk ne kā legāli pirkt...

Par EQpos? Kam vajags tie lieto. Man ir viena ideja par pielietojumu, bet... Kad pamēģināšu, tad arī runās, kas labs kas slikts utt. Jebkurā gadījumā, ir latvieši, kas nav īsti latvieši, tobīs kaut ko dara nevis čikst. Tas par kaspichu.

Par licences transfēru, nu jā...

Kaspich! Ir situācija: Ir darba kompis, kuru vazā pa objektiem. Tur ir visāda draziņa. Arī mērekļi. Tam nopērku licenci. Bet... Pēc kāda laika compiz kirdik. Ko darīt? Compiz, protams, steidzami tiek nopirkts jauns. Kā ar licenci? EASE var pārmudrīt uz citu kasti, zaudējos licenci vecajā. Ko darīt ar EQpos? Kāda situācija (teorētiski) ja katorim vajag vairāk par vienu EQpos licenci?


PS: atvainojos par vecas vadu tēmas pacelšanu... Vadu lietas pie vadiem tomēr jāpspriež...

----------


## kaspich

nu, visi mees esam cilveeki. jebkura tehnika luuzt.
ja kompis nomirs,  vajadzees jaunu - nekaadu probleemu. varbuut vieniigi [tiiri  cilveeciski] pajautaashu - ok, ja jau esam sakomunicejushi: patikami  iepazities. varbuut ir rekomendaacijas? ieteikumi? ir kaadas probleemas?  varbuut var kaadu piemeeru/atsauksmi? nee? ok, nav obligaati. protams,  ja userim saks pliist kompji ik meenesi.. buus kas jaadomaa.
nez,  varbuut es kaut kaa ne taa domaaju, bet es pieturos pie: chomu bizness  jaatbalsta (C). es principiaali samaksaaju par biljeti uz  pasakumiem/koncertiem, kaut nebuutu probleemu vecajiem ciinju biedriem  uzzvaniit. es samaksaaju, jo zinu - neiet viegli vinjiem. noderes katrs  desmitnieks.
es daliiju taas licences.. nu, kaadiem 100 izdaliiju.  cilvekiem, kas bija patiesi ieintereseeti. kas testeeja, ar prieku  sniedza reportus. tikai LV populaara attieksme bija/ir, saakot no  'suuds', un beidzot ar 'suuds', kaut pat pameegjinaats nav  ::  
nee,  pokemoni visur ir populaari, piem., tajaa pashaa DIY forumaa - neviens  neriskeeja neko publiski rakstiit, tikai privaati komuniceja  ::  RU  forumaa pirmajaa dienaa 2 lielie avtoriteti pazinjoja - eto nje vozmozno   :: 
un beigaas viens no krutijiem skanju vechiem saskuma, rakstiija -  likaas, ka mani monji pa 500 USD ir labi. izkorigjeeju, izraadaas -  suudi..

----------


## JDat

Biznesideja: uztaisi mērmikrofonu, kuru vari pardot komplektā ar softu. Cena, protams, cita. Daļa no useriem noteikti panesīsies...

----------


## jankus

JDat, vai tad Tevi vispār pēdējā pus gada laikā esmu pieminējis? Par  viedokli- ja moders izsaka savu fakinaino viedokli- nav galīgi nekādu  pretenziju, bet, ja moders nobano jūzeri par to, ka viņa fakinainais  viedoklis atšķiras no modera fakinainā viedokļa, nudien tas nav smuki.  Nu nezinu, kurš konkrētajā gadījumā nobanoja JāniP un arī nevienu moderi  vārdā nenosaucu. Pēc Tevis teiktā varētu teju vai padomāt, ka tas  banotājs biji Tu.

JDat, nu gan Tev tad ir ļooti daudz nelegālu  softu, salīdzinājumā ar mani. Man uz notebuka ir legāls Windows 7, kuru  es iestartēju vienreiz nedēļā, lai varētu iejūzot Trial versijas softu,  ar kuru nomērīt kāda skaļruņa AFR. Nu ok, ar Arņa padomu tas Trials  katru mēnesi tiek pagarināts. Vēl kaut kādā pagaldē mētājas viens  sistēmbloks ar instalētu nelicencētu Windows XP, kuru pēdējo reizi  iestartēju pirms kāda gada. Tas ir pliks Windows, kuru uzliku, lai  pačakarētu softu, kas saucas SpeakerWorkshop, jo zem Wine kaut kā  nevarēju to softu kā nākas iekurināt uz konkrētā dzelža.
Vai nu kurš  būtu teicis man, ka jūzoju nelicencētu softu, bet, ja tie vārdi nāk no  frukta, kurš pats jūzo uz pusi vairāk nelicencētu softu kā es, gribas  pasmīnēt. Zaglis saka- ķeriet zagli!
Kas attiecas uz Open Source- tā  tas arī tiek uzskatīts, ka gala jūseris to softu dabūn faktiski par  brīvu. Par opensourci drīkst chārdžot tikai par kaut kādu supportu un  tamlīdzīgām lietām, nevis par pašu produktu. 
Kas attiecas uz vadu  speršanu- tauta cepās iekš vadu tēmas par kaut kādu zaglēnu, kas  fenderējot kaut kādus tur vadu atgriezumus. Vot no galvas ātrumā  neatcerēšos, kurš tas bija, bet nu es tas točno nebiju.

----------


## janisp

Kaspich, atvainojos, ka piegružoju tēmu, bet tā kā esmu te atkal pieminēts,prasās pēc nelielas atbildes. 

Jā, pa šo laiku te interesanti gājis, un man prieks, ka te ir daži cilvēki ar plašāku domāšanu, spēju uzklausīt citu domas, un objektīvu apstākļu ietekmē arī piekoriģēt savu iesīkstējušo, uz ilggadējo pieredzi balstīto  viedokli. 

Par atvainošanas runājot, pateicos Jankus par ierosinājumu.Kā redzu,daļēji tas tika sadzirdēts un megasistēmas īpašnieks šādu atvainošanas saņēma- un tas jau arī ir labi- lai arī selektīva, bet kaut kāda pieklājība te eksistē.

Par banošanu- jā, sākumā arī nodomāju, ka iemesls ir mana servo.lv reklamēšana, bet tad padomājot, sapratu- es taču neesmu argus, lemona utt., mūsu preču klāsts un klienti nepārklājas. Tad palasot forumu sapratu- banošanas iemesls  ir moderatoru tumsonība. Jā , skolā gājuši, iespējams arī tehniskā augstskolā beņķus deldējuši- bet pateicoties savai šaurajai tumsoņas domāšanai, dzīvē tā arī neko nesasnieguši. Un tas mūsu laikos, kad iespēja ir tik plašas, kad nav sovjetu kontroles par un pār visu...!Toties te moders var izpausties, justies varens lēmējs, un izteikt savu "fakeno, viedokli" par jeb ko, kā akmenī cirstu- kas nepiekrīt ārā!

Kā redzu, bez kabeļu tēmas te kā bija kusli un vienmuļi, tā arī palika, tādēļ ari vārgie mēģinājumi kabeļu tēmu pakustināt, pieminot"zelta HDMI,un sildītos vadus"...būs brīvāks brīdis , beztēmā kaut ko ierakstīšu, līdz nākamajam banam :: 

jaukas brīvdienas vēlot

----------


## JDat

prieks ka janisp atgriezies. jā, atvainojos, buju nekulturāls, bet... Es bij pret banānu. Be nu, būtību tas nemaina. labi. tumosnība tumsonībai. tev noteiki nav uz vietas 50m HDMI vads. Man te viens paziņa sacerēies 50m pa HDMI pūst. Vads aksā 320 Ls. Tk un tā liekas šaubas ka stradās Vabūt JanisP kŗajumos ir 50m HDMI kabelis, kurš vajadzīgs pamēģināšanai. Ja nav ta nav. 

Kas attiecas uz HDMI un bildes dzidrumu... Teorētiski, tikai un vienīgi teorētiski. Ja pa HDMI tiek nōsūtīti kļudaini dati mazā daudzumā, tad, iespējams uztvērēja dekodēšanas shēma veic kļūdu korekciju un piesintezē kaut ko no sevis klat, attiecīgi sajājot kādu pikseli. Teorētiski tas tā var būt. Praktiskī, stipri šaubos vai tā ir realizēts. Tā ka, ja parādās gļuks datos slikta kabela dēķ, tad parasti bilde noraujas vai ir tl globāki un stipri manāmi artefakti. Attiecīgi fuflo tas viss. Tas pats arī ar skaņas sūtīšanu pa HDMI. Lai bildi un skaņu sasinhronizētu uztvērējā (pieņemsi ka ir DVD un TV, kas arī atskaņo iekš iebūvētajiem skaļruņiem), ta pat bajag buferēt gan bildes, gan skaņas datus, tātad reklokošana notiek iekš TV. Jitters kas rodas iekš HDMI, ir stipri nebūtiskāks salīdzinot ar skaņas lietām un jitter, kas rodas ja klausās ūziku (CD, jeb transprts un DAC, kas klokojas no S/PDIF).  arbūt murgaini izteicos un ne viens nesaprato ko gribēju teikt, bet nu...

----------


## JDat

Tāpat, diemšēl nedzidēju kaspicha versiju vai (un kā) dažādi USB kabeļi var ietekmēt skaņejumu. Kapēc Jack Daniels DACā dažādi USB kabeļi var dažādi skanēt. Jack Daniels DACā, tak itkā ir jitter buferi un smalka reklokošana, kurai jātiek galā ar visān šīzēm (spriežot pēc ražotāja WEB lapā esosā apraksta)... Ja jau par JAck Daniels DACu. Viens paziņa arī noradīja, k tur ir 18V DC baroklis ārējais. Tātad no tā sanāk +/- 9V. Kur paliek opiņu barošana ar +/- 15 voltiem? Utt utjp.

Delcē vai nedeldē krēslu, sac domāt, uzdod jautājumus, a atbildes no, tā sauktajiem zinātājiem, kā nav tā nav.  ::

----------


## kaspich

ha, nevajag skatiities tik shauri uz lietaam. Tu apskati tikai datus, ko vads paarsuuta, bet:
1. ja vadam ir palielaaka paraziitinduktivitaate vai kapacitaate, tas radiis 'zvanishanu' uztceroshajaa galaa. taa kaa visiem resiveriem ir aizsardziibas diodes, shii zvanishana nonaak +3/5V baroshanaa. taalaak - papildus snjaga baroshanaa VAR radiit papildus troksni - jo LED/LCD TV katru pikseli regulee pwm, kuram pachakareejaas frontes, bet plazmai - tiri analoga veidaa palielinaas troksnju limenis;
2. caur USB/HDMI ekraanu gnd tiek savienots starp iekaartaam. atkal - ir/nav shim GND feriita gredzens, kaada ir paarejas pretestiiba.. tas viss noteiks straavas troksnjus/spektru TV gnd cilpaas/celjos. lieki piebilst, ka troksnis taisiis brinumus [skat. p.1];
3. kas notiek, kad/ja kaut kaadi troksnji no TV [kaa jaudiiga mezgla] nonaak atpakalj DVD, bluurejaa, SACD? to DAC dabuu aknaas [ja izmantojam arii analogo dalju], iespeejams - aknaas dabuu arii RF trakts - visi priekspastuuzhi laazeram, un kam tik veel nee.
jaa, vecaa teema par pareizaam zemeem, u.t.t. - bet, ja nav iespeejama laba galvaniskaa atsaiste [optiska], tad.. pat mazie spdif trafinji savus paardesmit pF ienesiis starp tinumiem, taisiis pamatiigu dziteri, u.t.t.

----------


## kaspich

> Tāpat, diemšēl nedzidēju kaspicha versiju vai (un kā) dažādi USB kabeļi var ietekmēt skaņejumu. Kapēc Jack Daniels DACā dažādi USB kabeļi var dažādi skanēt. Jack Daniels DACā, tak itkā ir jitter buferi un smalka reklokošana, kurai jātiek galā ar visān šīzēm (spriežot pēc ražotāja WEB lapā esosā apraksta)... Ja jau par JAck Daniels DACu. Viens paziņa arī noradīja, k tur ir 18V DC baroklis ārējais. Tātad no tā sanāk +/- 9V. Kur paliek opiņu barošana ar +/- 15 voltiem? Utt utjp.
> 
> Delcē vai nedeldē krēslu, sac domāt, uzdod jautājumus, a atbildes no, tā sauktajiem zinātājiem, kā nav tā nav.


 nu, jaaskata siikaak. hvz. piemeeram, standarts paredz 775mV vai kaut kaadus 2V izejaa, pareizi? tad [ja netiek izmantots pasiivais daliitajs pashaa izejaa] jeega no +/-15V, ja vajadziigais headroom ir 0dB? jo DAC jau nav iespeejams izdot vairaak kaa FFFF..
attieciigi - iespeejams, ka OPampi tiek baroti ar +/-5V, piemeeram. jo ir OPampi ar maziem troksnjiem, u.t.t. tieshi PC aplikaacijaam..

----------


## JDat

Idejiski skaidrs par video Optika iekš S/PDIF... Mans Hiendists, teica ka labi uztaisīta shēma ar drāti ir labaka ne kā laba shēma, kurā izmanto optika. No sērijas: Otiskajiem elementiem piemīt savs bizdinks sajāt fornti un ienest klāt jitter...

Un ja tagad ir superduper jittter bifferis. Skēmiņs/plate, kas no vienas puses uztver datus no S/PDIF un uzkrāj FIFO buferī... No otras puses jau ar stipri pareizu cloku gāž talāk uz DACu... Te arī jāpiedomā lai ienākoši barošanas draņļi netiek DAC barošanā utt... Bet nu... Interneta plašumos viens hiendists izteica ideju, ka ethernet kā datu transportam ir savas priekšrocības, salidinot ar S/PDIF, jo pa S/PDIF kopā ar datiem ceļo clock, kuru degradē dažādi elementi (arī kabelis ienes savu gabaliņu), bet ehretnet variantā uz DACu nāk tiko dati, clock tiek ģenerēts loklāli, un, cerams, pietiekoši kvalitatīvi...

USB jau arī ir tikai dati, clock nab. Bet... USB mezglam ir savi zjobi. No sērijas DAC USB mezgla PLL, kas piesinhronizējas pie PC USB clock. Ziepes? Kā risināt? P clock ar minimālu jitter? Custom mātesdēļi priekš hiendistiem? Cik tad godīgi mikreņu ražotajs uzkonstruē mikreni lai samazinātu jitter problēmas? Kapēc atkal nevar veco labo triku ar jitter bufferi DAC galā. Ja jau ar dažādiem USB kabeļiem Kruts DAC sāk skanēt dažādi, tad, balstoties uz mnām pieticigajām zināšanām, rodas aizdomas ka iekš kruta DAC ir dažas pamatlietas salaistas matos un nekādi jitter bufferi neatrisina. Kur fiška tādu taisīt un pārdot LOPiem (ļičnostj oskarbļonnaja pokemonami)? Lai kādam citam būtu ko tālāk apbreidot un tjūnēt tadā DACā?

----------


## kaspich

kaut kaadi Tev tie konsultanti..
1. jitter datos var noveerst/datus nezaudeet, ja fronte [detekteetaa] nekljudas vairaak par 1/2 no bita garuma. kaa jau teici, FIFO, u.t.t.
2. clock var atjaunot, izmantojot citu/preciizu clock un PLL risinajumus.

tas, ko nevar - atrisinaat visas RF trauceejumu probleemas, izmantojot pat atdaloshos trafinjus.
moraale - optika+viss ieprieksmineetais. papildus sinhronie buferi, clocki + PLL. tad viss buus pa skaisto..

----------


## Osvalds007

> Es vienmēr visu nomēru saviem dzelžiem iespēju robežās ar esošajiem instrumentiem.  Ir doma nomainīt skaņu karti, tad varēs arī spektru paskatīt un salīdzināt. es nezinu kur vēl ir tā sāls tiem D klases verķiem bez tām "izsmērētajām" augšām - tajā plakanumā. Varbūt tie profesionālie Kw verķiem viss ir ok ar jaudas rezervi utt., bet mājas aparātiem nepamet sajūta, ka tie impulsnieki ar savu regulāciju nespēj adekvāti ātri  "pabarot" to pastūzi vai....


 Kādu skaņas karti ieteiktu labākai mēŗišanai?  man ir proga Smart 6.

----------


## osscar

Grūti teikt - ir lērums labu karšu, taču salīdzinoši dārgas. es izmantoju emu 0404 USB, jo vnk pa lētu naudu (liekas 30ls) gadījās netīšām iepirkt.

----------


## Osvalds007

> Grūti teikt - ir lērums labu karšu, taču salīdzinoši dārgas. es izmantoju emu 0404 USB, jo vnk pa lētu naudu (liekas 30ls) gadījās netīšām iepirkt.


 Pie portatīvā datora?

----------


## osscar

datoram nav nozīme - reizēm pie portatīvā - reizēm pie stac.  es gan tikai viņu mērījumiem izmantoju. šādiem mērķiem der - mūzikai tādu banduru turēt uz galda nav jēgas  ::

----------


## kaspich

pa 30? ofigetj.. to ir veerts arii pa 100 LVL pirkt/mazlietotu. katraa zinja - ljoti tuvu augstajam plauktam, par pienjemamu cenu. neko liidziiigu pat nezinu..
diemzheel, vairs nerazho.

nepatiikamaa nianse [tas gan varetu buut visaam/citaam USB] - ciparu ieejas/izejas straadaa tikai ar ASIO [Direct Sound neder], uz softiem, kas to supportee..

----------


## osscar

jā salīdzinoši lēti pagrābu i zip lv. izskatījās , ka džeks DJ vai kas tāds  ::

----------


## JDat

Skaidrs, ka transportā vakag tīru clock. tad uztvērējā pietiek ar labu PLL un ir OK. Sāpe par stāvumu ir nevis 1/2 no bita, bet gan pikosekundēs. Ideja (pie viena kā barošana ietekmē digitālo skaņu): Ja barošanā pulsācijas, tad vienā brīdi log elements arvērsies ātrā (ja barosanai ir "kritums") citā brīdī atvērsies vēlāk, (ja barošanā "pīķis"). Attiecīgi, tapēc arī cipariem vajag tīru barošanu. Optikai tāda pati ideja. LED (optisks raidītājs) bet jau esošā jitter pienes klāt savu šīzi, tā pat fotoelements (uztvērējs). Utt... Ja sakārtot traktu, tad tur katrs šikus svarīgs. Barošana, clock, trasējums. Zeme. Pats par sevi. Uzdevu viltīku jautājumu hiendistam: nē nu OK, skaidrs, pr barošanu, skaidrs par clock, skaidrs par monolītu metāla kluci, kur katrs mezgls savā nodalījuma (kipa tā ka militāra raidītājam noekranēts viss). Viss ir smuki, traucējumi, starojumi utt, bet... Uz lācergalviņu transportā ir PWM, vai ne? Attiecīgi atkal starojumi, traucējumi, kā to risināt? Saņemu atbildi: hmm, par to neesmu domājis, būs jāpapēta.

Es sliecos uz FIFO+pilnīgu reklokošanu. Pie tam, tas skaitās biezākais risinājums, hiendistu aprindās... Tikai... Kas ar to nodarbosies FPGA, DSP? Kā ar barošanas tīrību? Itkā FPGA varētu tikt galā, bija eksemplāri, kuriem ir vairākas I/O bankas un core. Katrai I/O sava barošana. Zemes jautājums arī lakam bija interesants, bet... Kā šitāda jitter bufera izejā tomēr nodrošināt megatīru signālu, lai fronte ir asa, barošana elementiem ir tīra.

Galu galā sanāk viena ideja: ir transports un DAC. Pa vidu ieliek (ne tik) mistisku kastīti ar barošanu, kura ir reklokotājs. Pīpls paklausās (pamatā pārdevēja slavināšanu un nopērk. Jauna biznesa ideja hiend laucuņā... Īstie onkuļi tomēr tādu integrētu iekš DAC...

----------


## Osvalds007

uz ātro ebay 200$ ar sūtīšanu! Varbūt ja meklē...

----------


## kaspich

> uz ātro ebay 200$ ar sūtīšanu! Varbūt ja meklē...


 nu, ja labaa staavoklii, iesaku.
+ 114/117dB s/n, THD kaut kaadi 0.000X%
+ ground cilpu atslegshanas iespeja
+ nekaadu traucejumu no USB, nekaadu fonu
+ direct monitors
+ 48V phantom
+ XLR ieejas
- nevar preciizi iestatiit in pastiprinaajumu [kopiigs pocis visa 0..60dB diapazonaa]
- soft limiter nekam neder
- pogas atstaaj leetuma iespaidu

----------


## osscar

nu ja tā nopietni grib ar skaņu karti mērīt - jātaisa savs devaiss - ieeju komutators + buferis vai labāk laikam atdalošais trafs ?  R dalītāji + slodze ...ja tā vispārīgi vajag piem. frekvenču joslu samērīt - to var ar iebūvēto ar izdarīt+ katreiz kartei softiskie/hardiskie leveji jāsaregulē lai THD ir MIN pašai karte....  bet ja grib tā profesionāli visu darīt - tad vajag no JDAT sarunā lai darbā noraksta AP1  ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

> Skaidrs, ka transportā vakag tīru clock. tad uztvērējā pietiek ar labu PLL un ir OK. Sāpe par stāvumu ir nevis 1/2 no bita, bet gan pikosekundēs. Ideja (pie viena kā barošana ietekmē digitālo skaņu): Ja barošanā pulsācijas, tad vienā brīdi log elements arvērsies ātrā (ja barosanai ir "kritums") citā brīdī atvērsies vēlāk, (ja barošanā "pīķis"). Attiecīgi, tapēc arī cipariem vajag tīru barošanu. Optikai tāda pati ideja. LED (optisks raidītājs) bet jau esošā jitter pienes klāt savu šīzi, tā pat fotoelements (uztvērējs). Utt... Ja sakārtot traktu, tad tur katrs šikus svarīgs. Barošana, clock, trasējums. Zeme. Pats par sevi. Uzdevu viltīku jautājumu hiendistam: nē nu OK, skaidrs, pr barošanu, skaidrs par clock, skaidrs par monolītu metāla kluci, kur katrs mezgls savā nodalījuma (kipa tā ka militāra raidītājam noekranēts viss). Viss ir smuki, traucējumi, starojumi utt, bet... Uz lācergalviņu transportā ir PWM, vai ne? Attiecīgi atkal starojumi, traucējumi, kā to risināt? Saņemu atbildi: hmm, par to neesmu domājis, būs jāpapēta.
> 
> Es sliecos uz FIFO+pilnīgu reklokošanu. Pie tam, tas skaitās biezākais risinājums, hiendistu aprindās... Tikai... Kas ar to nodarbosies FPGA, DSP? Kā ar barošanas tīrību? Itkā FPGA varētu tikt galā, bija eksemplāri, kuriem ir vairākas I/O bankas un core. Katrai I/O sava barošana. Zemes jautājums arī lakam bija interesants, bet... Kā šitāda jitter bufera izejā tomēr nodrošināt megatīru signālu, lai fronte ir asa, barošana elementiem ir tīra.
> 
> Galu galā sanāk viena ideja: ir transports un DAC. Pa vidu ieliek (ne tik) mistisku kastīti ar barošanu, kura ir reklokotājs. Pīpls paklausās (pamatā pārdevēja slavināšanu un nopērk. Jauna biznesa ideja hiend laucuņā... Īstie onkuļi tomēr tādu integrētu iekš DAC...


 nu, bet - taapeec jau pieminu: sinhronais regjistrs. kuru strobee atjaunots/peec PLL clocks. un tam regjistram kaut paaris ciklu buferis. un visa dzitera probleema [ja vien sakotneejais dziteris nav tik liels, ka juuk dati] ir noveersta..
cita lieta, ka pashi ADC/DAC biezhi vien ir caur pakalju taisiiti, un iekshejie regjistri ir ar lielaam laika kljudaam. tb, padod clk, bet nostraades laiks sljuukaa, kaa pagadaas/patiik..

----------


## osscar

soft limiters jātslēdz - tad THD krīt. es savai loopā nevaru tik zemu THD dabūt - liekas ap 0.007 varu izspiest. Jā pogas plastmasīgas. un indikatoru  diodes baigi uz āru izvirzītas - es vienai skalpu noņēmu.

----------


## kaspich

> nu ja tā nopietni grib ar skaņu karti mērīt - jātaisa savs devaiss - ieeju komutators + buferis vai labāk laikam atdalošais trafs ?  R dalītāji + slodze ...ja tā vispārīgi vajag piem. frekvenču joslu samērīt - to var ar iebūvēto ar izdarīt+ katreiz kartei softiskie/hardiskie leveji jāsaregulē lai THD ir MIN pašai karte....  bet ja grib tā profesionāli visu darīt - tad vajag no JDAT sarunā lai darbā noraksta AP1


 nuu, Tu esi optimists.. profi tapat ciinaas/piemeklee parametrus.
piemeeram, A.Ūze atnaaca ar savu super/truper kasti. kastee dizainiski apgraizits Smaarts, kompis un skanjas karte, kurai klokji izvesti aarpuse. VISS. nekas nav savaadaaks kaa atseviskjiem komponentiem. tikai - smagaaks, bez upgreidiem..

----------


## kaspich

> soft limiters jātslēdz - tad THD krīt. es savai loopā nevaru tik zemu THD dabūt - liekas ap 0.007 varu izspiest. Jā pogas plastmasīgas. un indikatoru  diodes baigi uz āru izvirzītas - es vienai skalpu noņēmu.


 nu, redz, testaa nesleedz loopaa. aciimredzot, darbinot izejas kasakades/DAC, kropliishi [pa baroshanu, vai kaa citaadi] pieaug..

----------


## JDat

kaspich, apmēram 't arī vajadzētu būt, bet vai tiešām aparāts var būt tik slikts, ka  zemes vai kāda cita problēma ietemē skanējumu tik lielā meŗā, ka to uz ausi jūt? Es runāju par kabeļiem. Nu ok. Viens savienojis ekrāna pinu USB kabelī abos galos kopā, otrs nē. Tik kritiski? Vai tad nevar saknē atrisnināt tādu prblēmu USB gadījumā? Es sāku domāt, ka megakartē tomēr kaut kas nav līdz galam izdomāts, ja tādi simptomi. Ir idejas kapēc USB var ietekmēt? Nu jā viens ieliek fērītus kur vajag, otrs neieliek, bet... Sildītie monokristāla vara vadi šajā situācijā? Kur tam segums?... Varbūt jau atbildēji uz šo jautājumu, bet es palaidu garām. Un, vai tiešān nevar uztaisīt tādu megaverķi, kuru fakenaus USB vads neietekmē (ja tomēr līdz šim ir tādi, kuri ietekmē)?

Par ADC un DAC. Tā ir reliģija. Notiek mikreņu piemeklēšana, pētīšana, klausīšanās, mērīšana. "Itkā" atlasa kristālu eksemplārus, kur nāk no vafeles centra uc brīnumi. Tomēr, attiecībā uz ADC/DAC, ražotāji uztur kontaktus ar advancētiem hiendistiem un mailistēs savā starpā apspriešas. Kaut vai stāsts par to cik labi bija vecie ADC. Respektīvi: modernam ADC ir vienpolāra barošana +5 V analogajā pusē, a kādreiz bija eksemplāri ar +/- 5V barošanu. Uzdodod jautājumu akutalizēšanu ražot +/-5 barošanu ADC analogajai daļai, viens no ADC ražotājiem pateica vienārši: mums tas nav izdevīgi...

Basta. Viss HiEnsisms te arī apstājas. Vai nu lietot veco labu 16/44.1 ar +/- 5V vai lietot 24/192 ar +5V, kas subjektīvi skanēs labāk? 

Pacēlās diskusija par mērījumiem ar skaņas karti. Arī Didzis konstatēja ka ir problēmas ar ADC/DAC mērot. Kā jau prakti'jis, nošpļāvās, jo zinātni nebīdīs. Paņema ciparu ieeju un izeju kartei un pieslēdza pie veca MD (vai DAT neatceros) rakstītāja. No rakstītāja tiek izmantots tikai ADC un DAC mezgls. Saka ka ir labāk ne kā ar traktu, kas ir pašā skaņas kartē...  :: 

Vai sevi cienošie elektroniķi vajadzības gadījumā, teisim nevar izravēt limiteri ārā? Uzlikt slēdzīšis GAIN regulēšanai. Nomainīt opiņus, kodensatorus. Hardkora cienītāji uzlabo barošanu... Vai nopērk kitu ar tādu pat mikreni kā skaņas kartē un eksperimentē, kamēr izspiež maksimumu. Tagad pilns tirgus ar 16/48 mikrenēm uz USB. Ne kas nav jāprgrammē. Tikai jālodē. Protams, palieks praktiskais jautājums: vai ir jēga čikāties?

----------


## kaspich

nu, dinamiskais diapazons drankja CD jaudas izpratnee ir 2 MILJARDI.
ja klausies uz Brig [sore] un S90 daudzstaavene, kur blkaus kolja auro, fonaa kotletes cepot, toch nedzirdesi.
ja visas lietas pamataa ir sakaartotas [saakot ar pashu telpu, turpinot ar tehniku un ierakstiem] - ja, domaaju, var dzirdeet. 
tiesa - te ir jaabuut arii treneetai dzirdei, tie aktuaalie sknajdarbi jaaklausas pa XX reizeem. 
par vecajiem DAC. redz, muusdienaas jau ir pilniigi cits piegaajiens.
agraak 16bit DAC bija bez interpolaacijas, bez jaunaako bitu piedzejoshanas, speciaali tikai pievienots rozaa troksnis maigaakam skaneejumam;
shobriid pamataa ir 24 bit, ar oversamplingu, ar jaunaako bitu piedzejoshanu, ar interpolaaciju, smothingu un ko tik veel nee [kas pat nav userim/nerazhotajam jaazin].
agraak - bija analogie filtri ar saviem gljukiem, tagad - protams, pamataa ciparnieki [un atkal 117 nianses - vai nu IIR, vai FIR, vai ar/bez faazu korekcijas, AFR papildkorekciju, u.c.].
KATRS no shiem variantiem skanees atskjiriigi [un sho atskjiriibu niansees VAREES dzirdeet].
un shiis atskjiriibas [pamataa - kaa faazu un paarejas liikne] IR ljoti labi sameeraamas [un tur nav runa par sikumiem, atskjiriiba ir pamatiiga/liiknes specifiskas].

----------


## JDat

Tikai viens izeja paliek: jāiet pie Jack Daniels paklausīties DACu. Paceļam pie janisp kādu megaUSB vadu vēl jāpaķer... Varbūt kaut ko sadzidēs...

ADC/DAC mikrenes. Tur atsevišķa zinātne. Kaut vai LSB "piedzejošana". Dažādi psihoakustie modeļi, dažādi algoritmi utt. Filtri, protams.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Tikai viens izeja paliek: jāiet pie Jack Daniels paklausīties DACu. Paceļam pie janisp kādu megaUSB vadu vēl jāpaķer...


 Varu iedot DACu janisP un klausaties uz nebēdu.

----------


## JDat

OOO, vecais zēns Jack Daniels atgriezies... Paldiesums lielais. Bet tie ir "HVZ kad tas būs" plāni. Lavs DAC tiek piedāvāts uz klausīšanos. Interesē tieši USB kabeļu skaņu dzirdēt un atšķirt. Vēreiz padies par piedāvjumu. Tad kaut kad. Uš ir ko darīt kad sezona sākusies...

----------


## Jack Daniels

Izlasiju un neiztureju lai nepadalitos ar mailu ko sanemu no sava veca drauga par so sadalu ko biju ieteicis vinam palasit ( citets ar autora M-Kunga atlauju) :

    Es ar sen nebijušu aizrautību izsmējos par savstarpējās cieņas apliecinājumiem starp diskusijas dalībniekiem beztēmā par Jack Daniel mājas tehnikas apskatu. Tas man atsauca atmiņā diskusijas starp kolhoza elektriķi un uz kolhozu obligātajā ražas talkā nosūtītā vecāko zinātnisko līdzstrādnieku no elektromodelēšanas *laboratorijas tālajos 80-tajos( es tolaik tajā laboratorijā arī strādāju un kolhozā arī biju).

Tomēr es apbrīnoju *iztērētā laika un enerģijas daudzumu šajā bezjēdzībā. Kā Coja dziesmā ''' Денег нет а время есть '''.

Tālāk seko mana otsebjaķina - ievads specialitātē .

Kā vecs Hai-endists( pirmo reizi par kvalitāti skaņai izdzirdēju un aizdomājos par to - 1972g kad sāku vidusskolu) *-- *es uzskatu ka ir audio atskaņošanai no tīri tehniskā viedokļa(Par klausītājiem un psihoakustiku nerunāsim) ir 5 vienlīdz svarīgas lietas . 

Secība šeit ir tikai signāla plūsma, nevis svarīgums.

a)visa veida elektrība un vadi pa kuriem tā plūst

b)signāla avots (lai nav, kā teica Ivor Tiefenbrunn ''Garbage in , garbage out'');

c)komutācija un pastiprināšana;

d)skaļruņi;

e) telpa, kurā skan.( Telpu akustika parastā/izmērāma ar mikrofoniem plus šamanisms - zvaniņi, dakšas, kristāli, koka klucīši,caurules, maisiņi ar pildīti ar viskaut ko, ekranēšana no gaisa EMT, ekranēšana/izolēšana no savām paša impulsu kastēm, šūmaņa 7Hz, dienas gaismas spuldžu un Wi-Fi aizvākšana, visbeidzot - tagad pat runā par gaisa molekulu apstrādi, lai palielinātu tā elastību)

Katrs no punktiem ir gigantiski ietilpīgs.

Es domāju ka punkts a) šobrīd no mazāk novērtēta kļūst daudz vairāk nozīmīgs, jo EMT piesārņojums ir baisi liels.Tātad temats - kvalitatīvs baroklis kompim , HDD, svitčiem , konvertoriem utt ir izcili aktuāls.
Tāpat arī dārgas analogās kastes tiek barotas ar Ķīnas impulsniekiem.

Ilustrācijai - 2010 g. iekš www.thecomputeraudiophile.com notika diskusija starp mini mac lineāra barokļa attīstītājiem un Mach2mac (softa optimizētāji mini mac plus SSD plus mehāniska stabilizēšana)
attīstītājiem . Rezultāts diskusijai - 1:1.

Citata beigas.

----------


## Jack Daniels

Vadus ari iedosu, pasakiet tikai kad vajag

----------


## JDat

Skaidrs, ka bez steigas. Nāks tuvāk laiks, tad runās...

----------


## Jack Daniels

Izlasiju un neiztureju lai nepadalitos ar mailu ko sanemu no sava veca drauga par so sadalu ko biju ieteicis vinam palasit ( citets ar autora M-Kunga atlauju) :

    Es ar sen nebijušu aizrautību izsmējos par savstarpējās cieņas apliecinājumiem starp diskusijas dalībniekiem beztēmā par Jack Daniel mājas tehnikas apskatu. Tas man atsauca atmiņā diskusijas starp kolhoza elektriķi un uz kolhozu obligātajā ražas talkā nosūtītā vecāko zinātnisko līdzstrādnieku no elektromodelēšanas *laboratorijas tālajos 80-tajos( es tolaik tajā laboratorijā arī strādāju un kolhozā arī biju).

Tomēr es apbrīnoju *iztērētā laika un enerģijas daudzumu šajā bezjēdzībā. Kā Coja dziesmā ''' Денег нет а время есть '''.

Tālāk seko mana otsebjaķina - ievads specialitātē .

Kā vecs Hai-endists( pirmo reizi par kvalitāti skaņai izdzirdēju un aizdomājos par to - 1972g kad sāku vidusskolu) *-- *es uzskatu ka ir audio atskaņošanai no tīri tehniskā viedokļa(Par klausītājiem un psihoakustiku nerunāsim) ir 5 vienlīdz svarīgas lietas . 

Secība šeit ir tikai signāla plūsma, nevis svarīgums.

a)visa veida elektrība un vadi pa kuriem tā plūst

b)signāla avots (lai nav, kā teica Ivor Tiefenbrunn ''Garbage in , garbage out'');

c)komutācija un pastiprināšana;

d)skaļruņi;

e) telpa, kurā skan.( Telpu akustika parastā/izmērāma ar mikrofoniem plus šamanisms - zvaniņi, dakšas, kristāli, koka klucīši,caurules, maisiņi ar pildīti ar viskaut ko, ekranēšana no gaisa EMT, ekranēšana/izolēšana no savām paša impulsu kastēm, šūmaņa 7Hz, dienas gaismas spuldžu un Wi-Fi aizvākšana, visbeidzot - tagad pat runā par gaisa molekulu apstrādi, lai palielinātu tā elastību)

Katrs no punktiem ir gigantiski ietilpīgs.

Es domāju ka punkts a) šobrīd no mazāk novērtēta kļūst daudz vairāk nozīmīgs, jo EMT piesārņojums ir baisi liels.Tātad temats - kvalitatīvs baroklis kompim , HDD, svitčiem , konvertoriem utt ir izcili aktuāls.
Tāpat arī dārgas analogās kastes tiek barotas ar Ķīnas impulsniekiem.

Ilustrācijai - 2010 g. iekš www.thecomputeraudiophile.com notika diskusija starp mini mac lineāra barokļa attīstītājiem un Mach2mac (softa optimizētāji mini mac plus SSD plus mehāniska stabilizēšana) attīstītājiem . Rezultāts diskusijai - 1:1.

Citata beigas.

----------


## JDat

> Es domāju ka punkts a) šobrīd no mazāk novērtēta kļūst daudz vairāk nozīmīgs, jo EMT piesārņojums ir baisi liels.Tātad temats - kvalitatīvs baroklis kompim , HDD, svitčiem , konvertoriem utt ir izcili aktuāls.
> Tāpat arī dārgas analogās kastes tiek barotas ar Ķīnas impulsniekiem.


 Ko darīt, ja ir kvalitatīvs baroklis, bet pars HDD ir EMT avots pēc būtības. Tur tak daudzfāzu motriņi uc PWM lietas...

IMHO, priekš HiEnd prasās advancēts FLAS datu glabātājs, kurā glabājas WAV faili un ne kas nav frakgmentēts. Ideja: no FLASH sekvencē baitu pēc baita lasa WAV datus un sūta uz DAC mezglu. Pavidu, protams neliels loģikas ovess un jitter samazināšana. Kapēc tieši WAV? WAV gadījumā nevienam procim vai tml vadībai nav lieki jānodarbojas ar datu atspiešanu. WAV failā viss jau ir atspiests un zināmā mērā (rupji runājot) gatavs nosūtīšanai uz DAC mezglu. Vēl labāk nevis WAV bet kaut ko no RAW risinājumiem...  ::  Es cepos par to, ka jo mazāk procesinga, jo tīrāk būs pēc būtības. Ja salīdzina minimālu procesingu iekš WAV un FALC Apple loseless FLAC, WavPack vai tml, jo pēdējiem tak vajag lielāku procesingu salīdzinot ar WAV, lai dabūtu no faila (ieejas datiem) info (izejas dati) kura jāsuta uz DACu...

Ir kāds HiEndists domājis par šo tēmu?

Protams, tāda WAV ar minimālu fragmentāciju ir nežēlīga datu nesēja vietas aizcūkāšana un šausmīgi neērti, salīdzinot ar iTunes, WinAmp, VLC, SoX (kas nu kuram tuvāks) lietošanu, bet... Kas ir galvenais? Erta lietošana bez čakara vai tīra skaņa? Tas jāizlemj attiecīgajam enduserim...

----------


## JDat

Viss tas ir figņa! Pirmo reizi redzu kā pokemonu (pamatā sieviešu kārtas pārstāvji) bars nogāž no kājām treknus apsargus un salauž žalūzijas arēnā...  ::

----------


## kaspich

jdat, Tev taads izteikti primitiivs skats uz lietaam.
runaajot par HDD - taapat visa informaacija tiek un tiks daliita klasteros, kuru atrashanas vietu nosaka FAT. vai nu viena, vai 2 limenju - tehnikas jautaajums. attieciigi - kaada dzilja starpiiba, ir/nav defragmenteets? ja ir normaals buferis, taapat visu laiku tracking, u.c. motori straadaaa/galvas biidaas..
SRAM [SD] tipa datu neseejiem - nav PILNIGI nekadas noziimes, kaadaa seciibaa dati salikti.. taapat tos vada regjistri, kuros datu modificeeshana notiek fikseetu laiku, neatkariigi no modifikacijas apjoma. un defragmenteeshana tikai saiisina to darba muuzhu.

cita lieta, ka idejiski ideaals variants, protams, butu optisks datu neseejs ar lielu aatrumu. toslink aatrums mazs, HDMI nav optiskaas atsaites..
probleemas ir. 
iespeejams, ka viens no risinaajumiem - aareeji HDD, kuros ir muuzika, darbojas nonstopaa. aktuaalais albums/playliste tiek paarlaadeta lokaaljaa SSD diskaa [pa RAID, piemeram], un tad fiziski [ar kvalitatiiviem relejiem] lielie HDD tiek atsleegti no audio sisteemas. tad lielai daljai snjagas nevajadzeetu tikt taalaak.

bet, citadi - IM taisniiba. pievienojos.

----------


## JDat

protams ka primitīvi virspusēji un šauri skatos... Vienkārši pārdomas, kas būtu labāk. Attiecīgi SSD vs HDD prieks audiomīlētjājiem digitālajā ērā. Kur tālāk virzīties. Kaut vai pārdomu līmenī...

----------


## normundss

Vēl jau pēdējā laikā visādi tīkla straumētāji sāk parādīties.  Pa ethernetu pūt iekšā datus no servera RAM buferī, pleijera procis tad savā nodabā to RAMu lasa un pa I2S dzen DAC čipā.  Diezgan fundamentāli atrisinās spdif jitter problēma, paliek it kā jautājums cik lielā mērā no ethernet linka varētu nākt iekšā RF mēsli.  Es jau krietni sen lietoju Slimdevices  (tagad Logitech) Transporter.  Ja reāli salīdzina noripotu CD ko pūš iekšā pa tīklu, un to pašu CD ko ieliek CD atskaņotājā un laiž iekšā Transporter digitālajā ieejā pa toslink vai RCA, tad ethernets ir viennozīmīgi labāks.  

Jautājums vai pats DAC čips un digitālā perifērija darbojoties nesataisa vairāk drazas kā HDD/Ethernet/WiFi. Tikpat labi var arī gadīties ka "ekonomiskās" spuldzes mājā saģenerē par kārtu lielāku RF troksni nekā tāds HDD.  Vispār būtu interesanti kādreiz pabakstīties pa DAC iekšām ar kādu EMI sniffer probi.  Kaut ko līdzīgu kā aprakstīts Linear Tech AN-118.

----------


## normundss

> Varu iedot DACu janisP un klausaties uz nebēdu.


 Ja šis pasākums realizējas dzīvē, es arī labprāt paklausītos.  Ne vadus, bet pašu DACu. Nupat saliku vienu DAC kitu, kas pašam izklausās varen labs.  Realitātes kontroles nolūkos būtu interesanti salīdzināt ar kādu augšējā gala produktu.

----------


## kaspich

nu, ir viena drankjiiga nianse:
CD lasiitaaja chipi lasa arii RS kljudu laboshanas papildbitus un to [saakotneejo kodu] atjauno. diemzheel, PC CD/DVD lasiitaaji to korekti izdariit nespeej.
ok, protams, var lasiit pa n reizeem, ceret, ka kljuda nebuus matricaa/permanenta, u.t.t., ka izvilks interpolaacija, u.c. lietas, bet.. jautaajumi paliek.
tieshi shii iemesla delj [kljudu blivums] ir tema, ka ar zelta slaani apveltiiti CD skan/ot labaak [peec paaris/5/10gadiem], jo slaanis mazak degradejas.
tb, teema - vai shis it kaa labaakaa datu neseeja info nav kropljots.

iespeejams, ka tuvakajos gados situaacija mainiisies, jo paardos nevis CD, bet WAV - un to dariis pats izdevejleibls [un tad kljudas tiks izskaustas]. 

tas, kas mani intereseetu:
njemam 1 CD transportu [gana labu];
kalusamies sho te caur dazhadiem DAC [arii gana kvalitatiiviem] komplektiem.
kaadu vecu/labu 16bit oldskuula noveerteshanai;
tad kaadus ar 2..4 kaarshu oversamplu un ciparu+analogo filtru;
tad kaadus ar 8X oversamplu un tikai analogo, vai arii ar FIR filtru;
tad padodam signaalu pa toslink [visam kombinaacijaam], paarciparojam+labs clock, atkal shajos DACos iekshaa;
tad no CD nolasam info un paarsuutam uz SSD disku vai pa kaadu toslink/spdif..

un sho klausas dazhaadu konceptu piekriteeji [PA/rupori, klasika, MBL ambience, OB, statika] - cilveeki ar sajeegu. un nevis kolektiivi apspriezhaas, bet katrs veic pieziimes, kas [ok, kaut anoniimi] tiek piefiksetas. protams, blind, un katru kombinaaciju klausamies uz dazhaada ampu un akustikas seta.

ja shim varetu atveeleet pietiekoshi laika/resursu [tie sanaks fundamentaali], tas buutu visu laiku krutaakais petiijums par DAC/skanjas teemu..
diemzheel, domaaju, nereaals sapnis.

----------


## tornislv

nu, pāris lietas - kur Rīgā tik daudz DACus izrausi? Kā pīplu vienā vietā un laikā savāksi kopā?
Man jau bija reiz doma sakraut auto bagāžniekā visus ampus un CD transportus un uz pāris dienām noīrēt ChillInn ziemā, vai Vēju Paradīzi, vai vēl ko, tālu, tukšu, klusu vietu. Lai var izgulēties, un netraucēti ietopīt  ::  un bērni, sievieši un darbinieki netraucē.

----------


## kaspich

nu, njemot veeraa, ka ChillInn nav apkurinaama, vareetu but ekskluziivi. piedzertos ne pa jokam visi  :: 
toties, domaaju, ka ar Smaidu pa leeto sarunaatu..  :: 

un visekskluziivaak buutu katru otro istabinju atveeleet kaadam setam. un eksperti tikai staigaa no vienas uz otru..

nu, es jau saku, ka taada - utopiskaa ideja..

----------


## tornislv

ChillInn ir apkurināms gan , tur tak siltās grīdas visur, līdz 15 mīnusā bez problēmām. Izrādās, ka vēl kāds bez manis zin. Man jau tur patīk dikti  ::

----------


## kaspich

> ChillInn ir apkurināms gan , tur tak siltās grīdas visur, līdz 15 mīnusā bez problēmām. Izrādās, ka vēl kāds bez manis zin. Man jau tur patīk dikti


 hvz, es kad peedeejo reizi runaajos ar Smaidu, vinja teica, ka uz ziemu kalpee ciet [tas bija pagaajushogad], jo nevar T notureet. nu, padomaa - lielie logi+nekaadas pat priekstepas.. tur totaals vasaras variants..
jaa, ChillInn der  ::  ja veel saveejo kompaanija lielaaka - vispar kaifs.. un tuvu Klaipeeda/Palanga.. un Nida..

----------


## normundss

> nu, ir viena drankjiiga nianse:
> CD lasiitaaja chipi lasa arii RS kljudu laboshanas papildbitus un to [saakotneejo kodu] atjauno. diemzheel, PC CD/DVD lasiitaaji to korekti izdariit nespeej.
> ok, protams, var lasiit pa n reizeem, ceret, ka kljuda nebuus matricaa/permanenta, u.t.t., ka izvilks interpolaacija, u.c. lietas, bet.. jautaajumi paliek.
> tieshi shii iemesla delj [kljudu blivums] ir tema, ka ar zelta slaani apveltiiti CD skan/ot labaak [peec paaris/5/10gadiem], jo slaanis mazak degradejas.
> tb, teema - vai shis it kaa labaakaa datu neseeja info nav kropljots.


 AccurateRip te zināmā mērā palīdz vismaz pārliecināties par kļūdu esamību.




> iespeejams, ka tuvakajos gados situaacija mainiisies, jo paardos nevis CD, bet WAV - un to dariis pats izdevejleibls [un tad kljudas tiks izskaustas].


 Kāds ir pamats šādam optimismam? Ja fundamentāli nemainās pašreizējie autortiesību atlīdzības principi, kāpēc lai izdevējs gribētu izplatīt viegli kopējamus bezzudumu failus bez DRM?

----------


## tornislv

Satiekamies kādā vietā, kur garšīgi baro un es padalīšos savā 15 gadu pieredzē par "digital media" 'n'stuff  :: 
Hints: pirms pāris gadiem iTunes pārgāja uz ne-DRMotu kontentu.
vēl var palasīties par trendiem te:
http://digitalmusicnews.com/home

----------


## kaspich

> AccurateRip te zināmā mērā palīdz vismaz pārliecināties par kļūdu esamību.
> 
> 
> Kāds ir pamats šādam optimismam? Ja fundamentāli nemainās pašreizējie autortiesību atlīdzības principi, kāpēc lai izdevējs gribētu izplatīt viegli kopējamus bezzudumu failus bez DRM?


 akuraatais rips taapat neredz RS. tas, ka n reizes noala vienu un to apshu.. tas nav raadiitaajs..

----------


## Jack Daniels

Turpinot temu -  Otrais citats no M-Kunga :

Esmu ievērojis , ka no visas ar audio saistītas elektronikas visilgāk kalpo miera laika porcelāna elektrorozetes (ja nenodeg kontakti ar sprādzienu),
nākošā ir mājas elektroinstalācijas ( vadi , slēdži, štepseļi, lustru patronas, dažreiz arī sadales skapis un drošinātāji), seko 220V **vadi (ilgtspēja vismaz 50-100 g.). 

Ļoti ilgi pastāv arī Skaļruņu kājas/paliktņi, aparatūras statņi,akustikas vadi, telpu aprīkojums , tapetes , paneļi , tepiķi , gleznas, pat mīkstie dūnu spilveni. Arī Room treatment kalpo stipri ilgi, 
tā ka caurules, zvaniņi , kristāli, maģiskie akmeņi ,dakšas, vadu paliktnīši *vēl ilgi nokalpos. Ilgtspēja 25-50g

Tālak jau mazāka tomēr vēl iespaidīga ilgtspēja ir skaļruņiem un pastiprinātājiem , arī starpbloku vadiem mainās standarti(manā dzīvē vācu/krievu 
DIN , pēc tam RCA ,pēc tam XLR, un nu jau TinyQ (miniXLR). Ilgtspēja 15-50 g.

Tad seko visādi pārveidotāji ,DAC, ADC , EQ , Room korektori, daudzkanālu apskaņošana ,ulučšaizeri, jonizatori , komutatori, multizonas, burvju nūjiņas utt.
Ilgtspēja 10-15 g.

Visbeidzot signāla avots (un datu protokoli/vadi ar štekeri no avota) , tas mainās super tempā (LP, Compact Cassete , 8-track ,CD ,DAT, MiniDisk, iPod,iPad, SACD,DVD-A, BluRay, FileServeri, iCloud utt). (protams, ja nerunā par dzīvo mūziku).
Ilgtspēja 2-10g.,
te es nerunāju par datu nesēja fizisko saglabāšanos, bet gan trenda un fokusa maiņu.

Izsaku M-Kunga pirmo aksiomu -

visas manis nosauktās priekšmetu grupas ir VIENLĪDZ svarīgas labam audio.


Tālāk padomju cilvēka paradokss - naudas un intelekta apjoma pielietojums parasti ir precīzi pretējs ilgtspējai.
Tam kas kalpos visilgāk tērēsim vismazāk , toties iegādāsimies jaunā trenda avotu, uz kā pat mūziku lāgā
nevar dabūt, vai arī tikai Britniju Spīrsu.

Aicinu nebūt padomju cilvēkam un tērēt atbilstoši ilgtspējai !

Atbilstoši barošanas bloks varētu vilkt uz 20-50 gadiem, ja kondensatori un mikrenes izvelk.


Otrā citata beigas


P.S. Arī pīppauzes ārsti iesaka nevis reizi stundā, bet daudz retāk.Ja netaisies par politiķi ,tad arī ar verbālo nevajag pārspīlēt.

----------


## guguce

Nopirks tas eMm ,pieņemsim, galdu, kas kalpos 100g. 
Vai tas viņam noderēs pēc piem. 90g. (vid. dzīves ilgums)? 
Vai tas nebūs apnicis jau pēc 20g. (negribēsies nekā pamainīt)? 
Vai tas noderēs bērniem (pielietošana, patikšana)? 
Vai pēc 30g. nebūs galdi ar aktīvu virsmu (nesavietojami ar šo)? 
Emm...

----------


## kaspich

http://www.tvnet.lv/sievietem/vesela...emas_depresiju

gana interesanti.

----------


## osscar

tātad secinājums - vajag austiņās ledus samontēt, te lieti noder ejošā shēma ar deficīto TIP trani  ::  Ko lai dara tumbu īpašnieki ? saliks ledus kastē - nepavilks līdz ausīm...Vēl pamatojums tam, ka tiem, kuriem S90 peregruzkas indikators mirgo - arī pozitīvi "iespīd" ausī  ::

----------


## JDat

Man ir rudens depresija... Pieskrūvēšu savu maglite pie auss un staigāšu. Ja nepalīdzēs, tad mēģināšu kaut ko lielāku...  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Pieskrūvēšu savu maglite pie auss un staigāšu


 Tak pēc stereo prasās  :: .

----------


## JDat

hmm. tad vajag zilās LEDES likt... Interesanti vai kompnenšu siltumtrokšņus tā var dzirdēt?

----------


## normundss

Es ar taisni nodomāju ka interesanti.  Šekur tam kantorim skaidrojumi un linki uz pētījumiem http://www.valkee.com/uk/science.html#navigation

----------


## kaspich

> Es ar taisni nodomāju ka interesanti.  Šekur tam kantorim skaidrojumi un linki uz pētījumiem http://www.valkee.com/uk/science.html#navigation


 es gan nemaniiju [fiksi parrbraucot], vai ir [kaa zaalju testos] pusei placebo tests bijis. jo depresija ljoti labi 'aarsteejaas' ar passugjestiju, dziives/eventu ritmu.
respektiivi, var buut, ka depresija mazinaas, vnk nosakot dienas ritmu, kur katru dienu meenesha garumaa jaaiebaazh gurkjis dibenaa. bet, ja gaisma tieshaam iedarbojas uz smadzeneem, tad.. tad ir LJOTI interesanti.
jo, te tachu var smadzenes stimuleet ar dazhaada spektra gaismu [galvenais - bez kjirurgjiskas iejaukshanaas], ar impulveida kairinaajumu, dazhaadaam intensitaateem. ka tik kaads peec gadiem Nobela preemiju nenokjer  :: 

p.s. protams, savaa slinkumaa nepaskrolloju lapu zemaak. ir arii placebo testi bijushi.

----------


## ddff

Redz, te viiri paarvietojamo zemeejumu izdomaajushi: http://www.acoustic-revive.com/engli.../rgc24_01.html

----------


## tornislv

šajā brīdī es ar atvieglojumu nopūšos - cik labi, ka es esmu nabaga lohs trivialis , pielūdzošs MakaTaNau dievību, jo citādi nāktos pirkt to zeltīto monpansjē ledeņu bundžu ar _proprietary crystallic ore_ iekšā un attačot kaut kur pie Lielās Zeltītās Zemējuma Klemmes !  ::

----------


## JDat

> ...it is difficult to get good result because of low ground resistance


 Slikta zeme, jo zemei ir maza pretestība? Didzis izlamās ārā no panckām. Par tādiem vādiem  ::  Bet nu, zerēsim ka autori vienkārši sabridās terminos un domāja ka zemējumam ir liela pretestība.




> Inside the RGC-24 there is blend of natural ore, which has minus electrical current potential


 Jā, jā, bet vai tad tur ir līdzstrāva?



> In addition, musical instrument and voice becomes smooth by feel of distortion decreases dramatically


 Jā, tad ļoti palīdz, kad jāsamazina THD...




> .Also,it never generates outbreak of ground loop even you uses couple or more RGC-24.It just keeps improving S/N ratio and sound image more and more.


 Jo vairāk tādu pipelizatoru, jo labāk. Pērciet droši un vairāk, M-kungs!

----------


## Isegrim

Nebija laika visu lasīt, bet jau pavirši acīm pārskrienot redzams, ka izcila šarlatānu lapa.

----------


## Jack Daniels

Absolūti maldīgi ir domāt ka digitāla signāla pārraide nav pamatos analoga (neviens tur nesūta 0 un 1, bet gan taisnstūrus). Diemžēl pa drāti iet sliktas kvalitātes taisnstūri kurus fiksēt pat ar labu kloku pareizi REĀLAJĀ laikā ir zināmas problēmas. Pie tam SPDIF uztverošais gals mēdz nesaprasties pa voltu līniju ar raidošo plus vēl bieži ir galvaniska izolēšana , kas frontes vēl vairāk izčakarē. Dažreiz lieto rezistīvus dalītājus uzlodētus uz SPDIF koaksiālā kabeļa lai izlīmeņotu U un precīzākā laika brīdī fiksētu 0 vai 1.
Tad vēl visi tie PLL, kas strādā pašvaki.
Pagaidām neviens vēl fundamentāli nav spējis atrisināt džitera problēmu, arī ar buferiem un reklokingu nē.
Tas būs tikai tad kad būs viss vienā mikrenē , optimizētu uz džitera minimumu zem 1 pikosekundes.
Iekš www.head-fi.org savulaik tika smalki aprakstītas SPDIF problēmas
Par TOSLINK vispār katastrofa, drīzāk jābrīnās ka tas vispār strādā.
Diemžēl šie standarti radīti 1979/1980 g , kad datu pārraide vēl nebija pārrāk attīstīta un džitera jēdziens neeksistēja.

Šeit arī ir atminējums kāpēc digitālie kabeļi var mainīt skaņu , džitera līmeņi stipri ir atšķirīgi. Diemžēl vienkārša džitera izmērīsana tipa kā voltus ,cik zinu neeksistē.

----------


## JDat

1979/1980? Kaut kas nelīmējas, ja tic wiki, tad toslink ir 1983. Kā mērīt jitter? Kā mērīt jitter? Piemēram ar tādu aparātu, kas saucas Time interval analiser. Teiksim Yokogava T320A (tur ir tikai 100 ps reozlūcija, bet tāds ir rīgā dabonams) vai ko ņiprāku. Par iek ebay tādus var nopirkt. Kur ir problēma katru bitu nogādāt uz DAC tieši laikā. Paņem neHiEndisku agregātu HP 5071A (vai pat vairākus), būs tev master clock.  ::

----------


## kaspich

es gan teiktu, ka visas shiis lietas [gan ceelonji, gan sekas] ir netalantiigu un tupu inzhenieru liiko roku rezultaats.

1. buutu interesanti, vai jitter nav tik liels, ka paraadaas koda kljuudas. neesmu baigi mekleejis, bet aciis nedur - standarta setupa [transmiter+receiver] spdif un/vai toslink testi. tb, teema - ar kaadiem vadiem/garumiem/chipiem garanteeti kljudas nav, un, ja ar kaadiem ir - celjam breku. citaadi shobriid sajuuta ir - te ir ne tikai jitter probleema, bet pat kljuudas. it kaa jau DC komponente neparaadaas peec kodeshanas, bet - dereetu paskatiit, iespejams, ka biezhi mainot [to] faazi, deelj 0/1 un 1/0 dazhaadiem pieaugshanas aatrumiem draiveros u.c. lietaam tomeer DC komponente paraadaas;
2. kad ir noveerstas p.1 probleemas - tieshi taa: laizham caur sinhronajiem regjistriem. tad sho dzitera probleemu VAR likvideet. domaaju, te pat tos nenormaalos ps deltas intervaalus nevajag, ja izpildaas p.3
3. normaala DAC arii vajadzeetu buut preciizam sinhronajam regjistram. tb, vieniigais parametrs: clock precizitaate [te/tam vajag taas ps]. dati - da kaut 1/2 no clk perioda, lai tikai strobeeshanas briidii buutu pareizais kods. tas, ka dzird atskjiriibu deelj koda uzrakshaas briizha - DAC arhitektuuras rupjas lazhas.

----------


## JDat

atkāpei. mans hiendists, stāstīja arī par komutācijas trokšniem. pat ja, no loģisko elementu viedokļa, jiteer bufeeris ir kārtībā, vēl parādās problēma ar to ka jiteet bufferim ieejā ir bardaks (kā gan citādi), bet "tīrajā" izejās komutācijas netīrumi nāk klāt no "netīrajām" ķedēm. Itkā katrai FPGA I/O bankai un CORE atsevišķa barošana, bet tik un tā tās savā starpā ir saistītas. Nu kā lai pasaka, saprotami. Pieņemsim, ka mums nav jitter buferis, bet gan digitālais filtrs PMD-100. Tam ir atsevišā barošana ieejāi un atsevišķa "tīrā" barošana izejā. Tīrā barošana iet arī uz DAC. Tas ir labi, arī uz FPGA itkā realizējams, bet vai netīrumi no ieejas (barošanas) nevar aizskriet uz tīro barošanu? Kā tādu lietu atrisināt. Ja atrisinās ši nianse, tad pa spdif var gāst (bet labāk nevajag) jebkuru kaku (bet ne bit errorus), un jitter bufferis ar to tiks galā...

PS: PMD-100 minēju kā piemēru, jo nesteidzoties strādāju pie viena projektiņa kas ar šamo mikreni saistīts...

----------


## janisp

Tā kā „audiorastijas” tēmas pieklusušas, un tāds rudenīgs miers te iestājies, piedāvāju  eksekūcijai vadu koka paliktnīšus, kurus piedāvā daži ražotāji. Pavisam nesen redzēju tādus izstādē, pielietotus visai dārga komplekta vadu „atstutēšanai”. Ieteicams esot novietot arī zem aparātiem, aizvietojot esošās aparāta pēdas.
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-339-ayr...-set-of-3.aspx
 Runā, ka ietekmējot skaņas tīrību, uzreiz piebildīšu- neesmu mēģinājis un klausījies. Viens no maniem paziņām tādus ir pasūtījis, kad saņems, tad pēc klausīšanās būs arī secinājumi.
Šajā linkā George Cardas demonstrē virsmas, uz kuras atrodas kabelis ietekmi uz trokšņu līmeni;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=9uhobsHs-_o
Un te eksperiments ar ekranētajiem vadiem, viens no maksimas otrs no hajenda plaukta:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yaOU...eature=related
kāds varētu pamēģināt, vai tas tiešām ir tā, kā redzams filmiņā- uz galda nolikts vads ir trokšņaināks?

----------


## ivog

He, he, tie paliktnīši tak parasti koka klucīši.  Man pilns malkas škūnis ar tādiem labumiem  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Bija man viens paziņa- ģitārists, kurš savu ģitāras vadu stiepa pa skatuvi uz pie statīviem piestiprinātām tukšām diegu spolītēm, jo ja ģitāras vads tāpat pa grīdu mētājas, tad "visa skaņa zemē saiet".
Vienīgais ko varu piebilst- viņš bija uzskaitē psihenē.

----------


## janisp

Var gadīties, ka viņš tomēr spēja sadzirdēt to atšķirību...bet psihuškā, krievu laikā daudzi bija, bet tagad pat bez uzskaites trako daudz vairāk...tā kā tas vecīt nav rādītājs
Redz, te čaļi ar vienkārsākām metodēm kabeļus un fonokorektoru izolēja no grīdas :: 
starp citu, neslikti skanēja tas vinils,lai gan neesmu tā fans...

----------


## ddff

Izskatas paleeti... neko dizhi vareetu neskaneet. Rock veel varbuut, bet dzezu labaak i nemeeginaat.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

mana fiska: shadi kluciishi samazina paarejas kapacitaati vada ekraanam pret gnd. ja gnd ir armatuura, kuras potenciaals pilns ar visaadu plasha spektra snjagu - efekts varetu buut. ja gnd ir smuka zeme [sazemeeta armatuura], arii var buut briinumi, jo aparaatu shasijas nekad nebuus tikpat perfekti sazemeetas..
moraale - ja ir dzelzbetona griidas - efekts var buut. labai koka gridai - apshaubu. cita lieta- ja koka griida lakota ar kadu pusvadoshu [antistatisku] laku - tad buus joki.
par to paarejas kapacitaati. taa var buut i visi 50+pF/m. un tumbu vadi arii taisiis brinumus [var taisiit], jo - viens izvads ir shasija, otrs - no armatuuras salasiito snjagu bliezh iekshaa diff kaskaadee [kaa zinaams, Zobel kompensators uz RF buus ar Z uz tiem 4..8ohm, ne mazaak, un papildus C no izejas uz diff in ir standarta risinaajums RF gjeneraacijas noveershanai].
luuk, shi ir tema, kaapeec ampi ar seklu kopeejo OOC vai vispaar bez taas vareetu skaneet buutiski savaadaak kaa dziljas OOC ipasnieki: skanja no izejas [THD produkti no skaljrunjiem+pasiivaa filtra, RF traucejumi] tos tik dramatiski nekacina.

----------


## JDat

tad jau kabeļi jāpaceļ kartīgi. nevar dažus cm no grīdas celts. tad kabeļiem jābut vienādā attālumā no visām visrmām (grīda+sienas). Tur vajag riktīgus sausas prietes statīvus lietot.  ::

----------


## janisp

kaspich, thks par sakarīgu atbildi. Arī G.Cardas filmiņa secina, ka ekrāns strādā uz abām pusēm. katrā ziņā mēģināsim pie džeka, kuram ir pirmais stāvs un apakšā betons pa taisno uz zemes.

ddff- par kuru lēto sistēmu tu runā,par vinila vai to otru? Ja par otru, kur tie klucīši- tad pāris to Avalon Time maksā 50K USD...par to vinila sistēmu- bildēts no paša rīta, izstādē daži vēl nebija sakārtojušies, uz Audionote nacās pagaidīt...angļi laikam visur dzīvo pēc grinvičas laika ::

----------


## janisp

Jdat, tu kā parasti, runā runāšanas pēc...tev taču ir oscilis, nu pamēģini atkārtot to eksperimntiņu, kas filmiņa redzams un rezultātus studijā...

tevēl viens demo no Cardas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DghzGTzhpl0

----------


## AndrisZ

> Jdat, tu kā parasti, runā runāšanas pēc...tev taču ir oscilis, nu pamēģini atkārtot to eksperimntiņu


 Tik neaizmirsti osciļa vadu un pašu oscili arī uz klucīšiem uzlikt!

----------


## JDat

> Jdat, tu kā parasti, runā runāšanas pēc...tev taču ir oscilis, nu pamēģini atkārtot to eksperimntiņu, kas filmiņa redzams un rezultātus studijā...
> 
> tevēl viens demo no Cardas
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DghzGTzhpl0


 Jā ir. Davai vēlāk palūrēšu to vidiku. Tagad esmu biku aizņemts un negribu ieglubināties.

PAr tiem maskimas vadiem. To vidiku redzēju. Nu un? Nevajag ņemt pašu lētāko kabeli un nebūs problēma ar ekrānu. Galu galā. Ja jau tik ļoti baidies par Fonu. Paņem triax kabeli, tur divi ekrāni. Vai cardai ir kabeļi ar dubulto ekrānu?

----------


## ddff

> ddff- par kuru lēto sistēmu tu runā,par vinila vai to otru?


 Es par pashiem kluciishiem- taadi par $15 jau tik iekuram der.

ddff

----------


## Zigis

> Izskatas paleeti... neko dizhi vareetu neskaneet. Rock veel varbuut, bet dzezu labaak i nemeeginaat.
> 
> ddff


 Tas baltais apaļais paliktnis otrajā bildē pankroku noteikti padarīs sulīgāku.

----------


## kaspich

p.s. tas video..
taatad, cilveeks panjem NEEKRANEETU vadu, tuvina NESAZEMETAM DZEZS galdam, un vads ir slogots ar 1Mohm!!!!!!

----------


## Jurkins

Es arī to video paskatījos, bet Kaspich pasteidzās  :: 
Veči paskatieties jūtūbē, kā RomeroUK demonstrē savu aparātu elektroenerģijas iegūšanai no vakuuma. Ja to ar uzsildītiem kardas vadiem uz koka klucīšiem pieslēgtu pie ... HVZ kā... nu tipa tavo...
p.s. Nekā personīga - bizness ir bizness (visneķītrākā spēle, ko cilvēks evolūcijas gaitā ir izdomājis), visu cieņu tam vecim, tāpat kā tam jau aizsaulē aizgājušajam vācu "māksliniekam", kura "mākslas darbu" apkopēja "sabojāja".

----------


## tornislv

http://bash.org.ru/quote/414324



> Бомж, укравший в супермаркете тележку, поместив рядом с собой  табличку «Бомж и тележка», трое суток безнаказанно ночевал в Пермском  Музее Современного Искусства

----------


## abergs

> Tā kā „audiorastijas” tēmas pieklusušas, un tāds rudenīgs miers te iestājies, piedāvāju  eksekūcijai vadu koka paliktnīšus, kurus piedāvā daži ražotāji. Pavisam nesen redzēju tādus izstādē, pielietotus visai dārga komplekta vadu „atstutēšanai”. Ieteicams esot novietot arī zem aparātiem, aizvietojot esošās aparāta pēdas.


 Piedāvāju jebkuru daudzumu šī paša izmēra klucīšus, sildītus, ar dinamisko elektronu polarizāciju. Cena - 10$/gab. ::

----------


## janisp

> Piedāvāju jebkuru daudzumu šī paša izmēra klucīšus, sildītus, ar dinamisko elektronu polarizāciju. Cena - 10$/gab.


 Redz, arī galdnieki sajutuši naudas smaržu audiofilijas tirgu :: , laipni lūgti...
labi, ja nopietni, par cik vari piedāvāt 6 klucīšu komplektu- materiāls ciets koks, var būt ozols, pulēti, ar iededzinātu Servo.lv logo, izmēri kā šiem:
http://www.cardas.com/content.php?area=products&content_id=7&pagestring=Accessories&product_id=77
?

----------


## Jack Daniels

Kaut ka garlaicigi. JanaP piedavajums jus neintrese, jo naudu jums nevajag. Ok. Nu tad pasakiet viedokli par so - http://www.schnerzinger.com/

----------


## ddff

Nav kaut kas no leetaa gala? Vizuaali liekas, ka kaut kas fiksi un nepaardomaati samests un dzhezam diez vai derees.
Te, pa manam, ir nopietnaaki viiri: http://www.russandrews.com/product.a...OKIXEQWRVTCQOE
2m garsh kabelis pa 4,5K GBP. Iesaakumam vareetu dereet.

ddff

----------


## janisp

To JD linku būs jāpalasa, kas tie par molekulārajiem procesiem, 
bet gribu izteikt piedāvājumu notestēt kādam ,kam ir Sennheiser HD 600 vai 650 , Cardas Headphone cable 2m garums, kamēr neesmu aizsūtījis uz LT...
vismaz varēs pārliecināties, vai ir kāda nozīme austiņu vadam. Man pašam nav tādas iespējas, nav ne austiņu, neaaustiņu ampa utt...

----------


## ddff

Tieshi 600 vai 650. tas vads der tikai? Man ir HD 280 - ar taam straadaas?

ddff

----------


## janisp

tas atkarīgs no spraudņīšiem, zinu, ka 800 ajām šie spraudņi neder. Nepārzinu austiņu tēmu galīgi ::

----------


## kaspich

taa kaa viss, kas ir sarezgjitaaks par S90, tiek likts te, ielikshu linku:

http://audiofederation.com/blog/archives/738

uzskataami saziimeetas bildiites par mikrodinamikas probleemaam un to avotiem. visnotalj pa teemu.

----------


## janisp

Thks, Kaspich par raksta linku. Gribētos piebilst, ka 3 no vērtējumu izejošiem skandu zīmoliem Avalon, wilson, Sonus esmu klausījies ne reizi vien un tiešām tie bija favorīti...Quad esmu klausījies tikai vienu reizi...

Par Austiņu vadu no Cardas runājot- pateicos Normundam par apmeklējumu, veltīto laiku un iespēju paklausīties viņa DIY austiņu pastiprinātāju un patestēt vadus. 
    Atšķirība bija, pie tam jūtama. Arī tīkla vada ietekme uz pastiprinātāju bija ļoti izteikta.

 Izskatās, ka nāksies iegādāties kārtīgas austiņas un labu pastiprinātāju, jo diezgan labi var paklausīties (salīdzināt) preampu un Dacu ietekmi uz traktu- pieslēdzot DAc pa taisno pie Normunda pastiprinātāja bija pamatīga skanējuma starpība- uz labo pusi. No sākuma signālu ņēmām no Hegel H100 preout izejas, tad pa taisno. Nākošais, kas būtu ļoti interesant- paklausīties topošo Normunda DAC...

----------


## Zigis

Normund, par kādu pastiprinātāju iet runa?
Un kādu DACu būvē?

----------


## tornislv

Ja pareizi atceros, no Twisted Pear ar DSD atbalstu. Es līdzīgu esmu sācis uz Woolfsona projektēt. Ausu stiprekli savukārt lieku kopā O2 ar kombinēto barošanu (220 / 9V akumulatoru baterija).

----------


## normundss

Kā jau Jānis raksta, pirms Jaunā gada biju piestaigājis pamēģināt Cardas austiņu vadu.  Tad nu mani iespaidi.
Pirmkārt, jāsaka ka neesmu liels mīļotājs klausīties uz austiņām un pārsvarā tās lietoju lai ievērtētu ieraksta kvalitāti vai skanējuma izmaiņas kaut ko pamainot sistēmā. Otrkārt, esmu no tiem, kas (dažreiz) dzird atšķirības (dažos) starpbloku kabeļos.  Ar citu kabeļu "skanējumu" līdz šim nebiju īpaši eksperimentējis.
Testā izmantotās ausis bija Sennheiser HD-650 un pastiprinātājs Beta22 ar Sigma22 barošanas bloku, pašlodēts uz AMB platēm. Komplekts kopumā skan visai precīzi un detalizēti (un arī neinteresanti).  HD650 ausīm šķiet ir neliels mākslīgs pacēlums uz basiem, kas dažos gadījumos robežojas ar dunēšanu. 

No saviem ierakstiem paklausījos Pink Martini un Steely Dan, kā arī šo to kas Jānim bija.  Signāla avots arī bija no Jāņa saimniecības.

Lietojot Cardas kabeli, salīdzinot ar oriģinālo Sennheiser vadu, skanējums bija jūtami spilgtāks, ar izteiktāku detalizāciju. It kā būtu nedaudz uzsvērts 7-10kHz diapazons. Basu galā bija mazāka tendence uz dunēšanu, bet neņemos spriest vai tas dēļ izmaiņām apakšu skanējumā, vai vienkārši tā likās dēļ izteiksmīgākajām augšām. Atšķirība no standarta vada noteikti ir, pārējais jau savas gaumes, sistēmas īpatnību un maka biezuma jautājums.  

Vēl pamēģinājām austiņu pastiprinātājam smalko lietuviešu barošanas kabeli.  Un tiešām bija atšķirība, kas man atgādināja kādreizējos eksperimentus slēdzot dažādus kondensatorus paralēli barošanas trafa primārajam tinumam.  Šajā gadījumā pastiprinātāja barošanas ieejā stāv 1A IEC filtrs, kas "skan" līdzīgi kā paliels kondensators, padarot augšu subjektīvo skanējumu tīrāku, bet "cietāku" un svelpjošāku uz "s" skaņām. Ar Jāņa tīkla kabeli šī cietība un svilpošana pazuda.  Efekts visādā ziņā ļoti patīkams.  Vai ir vērts par vienu barošanas kabeli maksāt n-tos simtus latu, tas jau atkal katram individuāli lemjams.  Es droši vien to naudu drīzāk investētu telpas akustikas uzlabošanā.

Tad vēl bija iespēja paklausīties slaveno MBL sistēmu.  Augšu skanējums man ne visai, varētu būt nogurdinošs ilgāk klausoties.  Iespējams ka tur drusku arī preamps varētu būt pie vainas.  Tādas aizdomas vēlāk radās, salīdzinot austiņu skanējumu caur preampu un pa taisno no DAC.  Toties ļoti ļoti patika kā MBL zīmē skatuvi.  Atgādināja manus eksperimentus ar OB, tikai stipri labāk  ::  . Mana Jaungada apņemšanās - novest OB līdz kaut kādam puslīdz sakarīgam lietojamam stāvoklim.

Bet par manu DACu varam parunāt pēc pāris nedēļām.  ::  Tornis pareizi atceras, tas ir Twisted Pear kits uz ES9018 čipa.

----------


## AndrisZ

Vai tajā laikā kad klausījies, zināji kāds kabelis pieslēgts, jeb tas bija "aklais" tests, kad vispirms novērtē kā skan un tikai pēc tam uzzini ko klausījies?

----------


## arnis

andri-- taas paarmainjas IR dzirdamas ar pusliidz kaartiibaa ausiim  ::  tur aklais tests pat nav vajadziigs.
cita lieta kas mani ieintereseeja --- Par kuru tieshi slaveno MBL sisteemu ir runa ? Ja par to , par kuru es domaaju, tad diivaini, ja MBL skatuve ljoti ljoti patika, tad jaabriinaas, kaada taa skatuve tev liidz shim ir bijusi ... 
Jaa, piekriitu, ar telpas akustikas probleemu risinaashanu buutu jaasaak pat primaari[ ja taads pamats tam ir ] , un peec tam tos OB mociit ...

----------


## osscar

es ar te šodien diezgan daudz palasīju netā dažādus viedokļus par C tafa primārajā + tie IEC filtri arī darbojas kā C paralēli primārajam , cik nopratu - jo ja nav "nulles" vada - divi C sanāk paralēli primārajam. Vairums uzskatīja tajā forumā, ka tas filtrs vai vnk C primārajā "bojā" skaņu - tipa rezonē trafa L + šis C. Labākas atsauksmes bija par C+R virknē un tad paralēli primārajam. tipa kādi desmit omi +-....nu secinājums tāds - vajag advancētāku filtru par parastu iebūvēto...vai arī bez C ...
neatceros vai Normunds jamā C ietekmi  mērīja te vienā topikā vai bija runa par snuberiem sekundārajā pusē...

Nu skaidrs, normunds nav pazudis, normunds lodē pa kluso ! ::

----------


## normundss

Kas tieši tā par MBL sistēmu, jāprasa janisp. Man ir aizdomas, ka tā pati, kas te jau tika apspriesta.
Par skatuvi drīzāk tad jārunā kas vispār kam patīk.  Ja runājam par dzīviem akustiskiem koncertiem kur skaņas "skatuvi" veido reāli instrumenti, man vislabāk patīk sēdēt pirmajās divās rindās.  Arī operā man vislabāk patīk pirmajā rindā.  Izņēmums ir vienīgi Lielā Ģilde kur optimums ir 4.-5. rinda, jo fiziski skatuve ir ļoti augstu.  Zāles vidus priekš manis jau ir pilnai laimei krietni par tālu, un ja vieta ir zāles aizmugurē vai kaut kur balkonos, tad parasti tā ir zemē nomesta nauda.
Vairums vidusmēra sistēmu ko man gadījies dzirdēt ( un kur vispār var runāt par skatuvi nevis skanošām kastēm), izklausās it kā klausītājs sēdētu zāles vidū vai tālāk.  MBL gadījumā es bez īpaša iztēles sasprindzinājuma varēju iztēloties, ka sēžu pirmajā rindā.

----------


## normundss

> es ar te šodien diezgan daudz palasīju netā dažādus viedokļus par C tafa primārajā + tie IEC filtri arī darbojas kā C paralēli primārajam , cik nopratu - jo ja nav "nulles" vada - divi C sanāk paralēli primārajam. Vairums uzskatīja tajā forumā, ka tas filtrs vai vnk C primārajā "bojā" skaņu - tipa rezonē trafa L + šis C. Labākas atsauksmes bija par C+R virknē un tad paralēli primārajam. tipa kādi desmit omi +-....nu secinājums tāds - vajag advancētāku filtru par parastu iebūvēto...vai arī bez C ...
> neatceros vai Normunds jamā C ietekmi  mērīja te vienā topikā vai bija runa par snuberiem sekundārajā pusē...


 Neteiksim ka mērīju, bet drusku skatījos arī uz C primārajā.  Domas par rezonansēm arī bija, arī ideja pamēģināt primārajā R+C vai arī C||(R+C) līdzīgi kā sekundārajā snuberos.  Bet nav vēl sanācis ne laiks, ne iedvesma.

----------


## ddff

Tad Tev vareetu iet pie sirds 80-to saakuma "stereo huligaanisms". Man tik ekstreema panoraama liekas paaraak jaudiiga- galva jaagroza. Operaa veel ne tik traki, tur bedre, bet ja simfoniskais uz skatuves, tad man komfortabls ir apmeeram zaales vidus.

Apskanjotos koncertos savaadaak- atkariibaa no PA sisteemas un rezhisora ieskatiem par panoraamaam un liimenjiem.

ddff

----------


## jankus

> cita lieta kas mani ieintereseeja --- Par kuru tieshi slaveno MBL sisteemu ir runa ?


 Ja pie JāņaP pa pēdējiem pāris mēnešiem tie MBLi nav mainījušies, tad tas būs 121.mais modelis.

----------


## arnis

shaubos ka taa Normunda nosauktaa specifika ir konkreeti MBL rakturiipashiiba. Driizaak JaanjaP akustiku novietojums telpaa

----------


## normundss

> shaubos ka taa Normunda nosauktaa specifika ir konkreeti MBL rakturiipashiiba. Driizaak JaanjaP akustiku novietojums telpaa


 Atturēšos no spriedumiem par cēloņsakarībām, bet manā ierobežotajā pieredzē ar dažādām skandām ir izteikta korelācija - omnipola un dipolu skaļruņi taisa "labu skatuvi", monopola skaļruņi ne visai.  "Laba skatuve" šajā gadījumā ir izteikti subjektīvs koncepts, kas mainās atkarībā no situācijas.  Piemēram, ja operā nepatīk scenogrāfija, var izmantot pirmās rindas priekšrocības un iebāzt galvu orķestra bedrē. Tad ir gandrīz "laba skatuve", tikai vokāls karājas kaut kur gaisā.  ::

----------


## arnis

nee draugs, te tu shauj mazliet greizi. man liekas ka laba skatuve ir tad, kad visi instrumenti un vokaali ir tam paredzeetajaas vietaas. un tur nav un nevar buut nekaada subjektiivisma. Ok, es saprotu, var buut , ka platums, dziljums, augstums atshkjiras. [ bet ljoti daudz ko nosaka novietojums telpaa ] 
ja par monopolu runaajam, bija gadiijums vienaa tusaa, kur bija tipiskas pro kastes prastas divjoslas, aaraa pljavaa. attaalums starp taam kaadi 20 metri. klausiitaaji 30 metrus no taam. tika uzlikts hiendisks gabals kur japaanju meitene to lji ar bungas vaaleem, dejo, to lji ar zobeniem, un 15 metrus aiz taam akustikaam bija shkjuunis pielaadeets ar skapjiem. Luuk tad taa meitene pa tiem skapjiem iekshpusee dauziijaas , turklaat katru reizi citaa skapii ... 
Moraale -- skatuves dziljums [ no prasta monopola ] --- nezheeliigs... 
Shkjiet JaanisP tur bija klaat [ vai bija jau aizbraucis, neatceros vairs ]

----------


## tornislv

Nu ka, re ku viens ekselents subjekts.
http://www.royaldevice.com/Risuonatori%20Quantici.htm

Es nopietni lasīju līdz vietai, kur teikts:



> Par laimi šeit,  45 ° 35'5 0,47" ziemeļu platuma un 8 ° 51'18 0,31" austrumu garuma, atšķirībā no Japānas, nebija nepieciešams tīšanu veikt pilnmēness laikā.


 Bet Jānim noteikti būs ko teikt, vai ne?  ::

----------


## kaspich

tieshi taa, skatuves lietas nav nekas subjektiivs. pamatparametri [platums, augstums, augstums vs F, fokusu atbilstiiba [vieta + izmeers], attaalums liidz skatuvei, dziljums, tuvo, taaalaako plaanu donamika] ir [cilveekam ari dzirdi + pieredzi] normaali un gana preciizi noveerteejamas lietas.

tas, ka dipoli un radiaalji veido skatuvi, kas ir gana taala no klasiskiem kakonime - skaidrs/zinaams katram, kas kaut ko intereseejaas.
tas, ka to veidotaa skatuve ir tieshi preteeja pirmajaam rindaam operaa - arii fakts. shis viss man taa kaa neiet kopaa..

----------


## janisp

Torni, kāpēc lai man būtu kaut kas jāsaka par kāda itāļu audioentuziasta mājas lapu, ja es nekā no tās valodas nesaprotu. Paskatījos bildītes, čalis plosās ne pa jokam, un jauki, ka tas viņam patīk un viņam ir ar ko dalīties ar citiem entuziastiem savā valstī... nevis ar atremontētiem , ebaja lūžņiem...
  redz, Normunds atsaucās uz manu stulbo piedāvājumu paklausīties austiņu vadu...nekas slikts ar viņu nenotika :: ...
Biju piedāvājis "vinilītiķiem" notestēt tonarma vadu, reāli labu, to pašu Cardas litz,teflonā...nevis pirkt, bet notestēt...0,00% intereses...

par to skatuvi runājot- par nožēlu man tur viss bija izārdīts un saslēgts uz ātru roku...Pirmstam biju salicis vienu 2.1 komplektu, tas gan bija labi skanošs un skatuvi veidojošs variants. izskatās, ka kļūšu par 2.1 fanu...

----------


## Jurkins

> Nu ka, re ku viens ekselents subjekts.


 To apaļo verķi pēdējā bildē labajā pusē es uzreiz atpazinu - tas ir bopanagilvi  ::  (šķiet, Kurta Rasela daiļradē bija pieminēts)

----------


## osscar

nu tos skaļruņu konektorus jau varēja jams labākus uzlikt - šitie ir kraps  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Biju piedāvājis "vinilītiķiem" notestēt tonarma vadu, reāli labu, to pašu Cardas litz,teflonā...nevis pirkt, bet notestēt...


 Vai tas ir 'pabeigts' izstrādājums - noteikta garuma ar apstrādātiem (savītiem, alvotiem) galiem?


> biju salicis vienu 2.1 komplektu, tas gan bija labi skanošs un skatuvi veidojošs variants. izskatās, ka kļūšu par 2.1 fanu...


 Raksturo tuvāk! Vai tas ir aktīvais kross, summators un kopīgs LF kanāls, vai pasīvais variants? Manuprāt, 2.1 ir savas priekšrocības, sevišķi 'neērtās' un mazās telpās, bet pati par sevi tāda sistēma 'skatuvi' neuzlabo. Viss tāpat atkarīgs no skaļruņiem.

----------


## tornislv

> Torni, kāpēc lai man būtu kaut kas jāsaka  <skip>


 Humoru Tu nesaproti, lūk, kas par bēdu. Labi, miers!  ::

----------


## janisp

Isegrim, jā, tikai negribētos griezt kādu īpaši īsu gabalu, apalvots arī, jo to litz diezgan liels čakars apalvot bez vanniņas.

par to 2.1- visprastākais variants- aktīvais, tikai subs bija ar Paradigm PBK :
http://www.paradigm.com/products/products-by-category/subwoofer/paradigm/paradigm-perfect-bass-kit/pbk

nelielā telpā tiešām bija labs pienesums...taisni tas basu iztrūkums daudziem sagādā galvas sāpes. Par skatuvi runājot, bija citas skandas un uz atbilstoša augstuma statīviem...un pastūzis arī bija klasi augstāks...

----------


## Jurkins

http://rnd.cnews.ru/liberal_arts/new...2/01/10/472085

----------


## Isegrim

Tas apliecina to, ka tikai pareizi veikti *aklie* testi ir ticami.

----------


## kaspich

uzmetu aci zhurnaala Stereo numuram 2/2011.
tur ir skandu vadu tests.

par paarejas kapacitaates teemu: 

ir vadi, kuriem ir 20pF/m
ir vadi, kuriem ir 700pF/m

neatceros teemu, kuraa bija taa reekjinaashana, bet - varrbuut ir veerts pareekjinaat, kas notiek, kad/ja kaadus 7nF piesleedz izejaa ampam ar nekaadu DF [10m vads, piemeeram]. protams, apreekjins tups [nenjemam veeraa L, to, ak nevar taa tupa summeet C], bet ar kaartu vareetu sniegt ieskatu..

p.s. interesanti, kaadas ir paarejas kapacitaates interkonektiem. ka tikai arii nav liidziiga izkliede [un 50..70pF/m ir miits].

----------


## Jurkins

Ehh, šodien darbā viss zaje...piegriezās, tāpēc tagad sūcu piebaldznieku un ložņāju pa diyaudio forumu. Passa F5...  >1200 lappuses. Nu 3,14zģec! Pirmajā brīdī gribas iebļauties (kā Kaspicham :: ) - velns, cik daudz dorņu un dolbiku. Vāks - viens ielicis 264000uF baroklī (nez vai uz plecu), un tad ņemas apspriest, cik tas ir labāk par 100000uF. u.t.t. Bet, ja tā paskatās no otras puses. Jā, kādreiz (kad zāle bija zaļāka  :: ) entuziasti sāka ar vienkāršo un tad arvien gāja uz izaugsmi. Es domāju, ka tā bija ne tikai šeit, bet arī "za bugrom". Ir forša filma, balstīta uz patiesiem notikumiem - "October sky". Bērni skatījās pa TV Makgaiveru  :: . Pēc tam notika mērķtiecīga patērētāju sabiedrības radīšana, pie mums tas notika bišķi vēlāk. Ģeniālais (bez ironijas) Pass vienkārši tajā brīdī uztvēra pareizo vektoru. Protams, ka praktiski jebkurš var uz gatavām platēm uzlodēt četrus traņus un vēl dažas detaļas un pielaist pastūzi (nu sliktākajā gadījumā nokurinot kādus nieka 27 irfus :: ) - aber tieši tādu pašu, kā guru Passam. Nu i tauta ir apmierināta. Maize šiem bija, nu ir arī izpriecas. Nu i bizness aiziet. Un ne tikai Passam. Kuram tagad baroklī būs drosele no vada ar mazāku skābekļa saturu un vakuumīgākā vakuumā piesūcināta ar superpuperlaku, kuram nu būs vairāk kondensatoru un tīkla vads ar lielāku elektronu ātrumu. Patērētāju sabiedrībā ir vajadzīgas pelēkas viduvējības, kuru galvenā vērtība ir spēja patērēt, šajā gadījumā kondensatorus, transformatorus, korpusus, radiatorus u.t.t. Tieši tā, ka te kaut kur izteicās Didzis - lielākā daļa jau nekad neko nerēķinās un neštukos, bet Pass dod viņiem iespēju, ceļ viņu pašapziņu (gailīti). Oi, bļin, paņeslo mani uz filozofiju.

----------


## JDat

Jurkin!

Bet...

... bet pie mums sētā (LV) tas pats. Ir gan pelēkie patērētāji (kondensatpru mainītāji), gan tie kuri arī domā. Ir āri tādi kuri uz to nopelna. Tikai esam mazs sūnu ciems un uz globālā fona mūs nevar pamanīt. Kā patērētājus...

Tai pat laikā visi šitie F5, sildītie vadi... Stipri atgādina reliģiju.

PS: Arī Stīva Džobsa (lai vieglas smiltis) uztāšanās atgādina reliģiju un sludināšanu...
Vardu sakot: Lai cik tas muļķigi neizklausītos, cilvēcei tomēr vajag reliģiju, vajag kaut kam ticēt. Viens iet uz baznīcu, cits silda vadus. Un viss ticības vārdā. Rezultātā: Kur aitas, tur cipēji...

----------


## JDat

> [un 50..70pF/m ir miits].


 Vai Jūs varētu sīkāk paskaidrot šo apgalvojumu, kurš (iespējams nekorekti) izrauts no konteksta.

----------


## janisp

Sludinājums! 
    Lai arī neesmu Nord Ost fans, dīleris utt., un tas ir stiprs konkurējošs zīmols, kas cenšas te LV iespiesties (tai superšaurajā nišā), bet , ja kādam ir interese, tad salonā HigEnd collection, kas Krasta ielā, otrdien, 16 maijā 15:00, Nordost pārstāvis prezentēs šo brendu un vadus. Ņemot vērā iepriekšējo pieredzi, zinu, ka preci demonstrēt viņi prot! Pateicoties tādai prezentācijai, savlaik arī pievērsos šai tēmai.  Būtu jau labi, ja kāds no ateistiem atnāktu, uzdotu jautājumus...par gaismas ātrumu vados.... te būtu ko apspriest...pats centīšos tur būt, demonstratīvi uzlikšu galvā cepuri ar Audioquest uzrakstu ::

----------


## Jurkins

Būtu Rīga tuvāk patiešām aizietu un uzdotu to jautājumu par elektroniem, kuri skrien ar gaismas ātrumu.  :: 
Un vēl uzdotu jautājumu, vai kolaidera magnētu spolēs arī izmanto viņu vadus un, ja nē, tad kāpēc. Vai šiem tomēr nav tie paši ātrākie vadi?
Vispār jau tie čomaki varētu nofilmēt to savu pasākumu, lai jūtūbē var paskatīties.

----------


## JDat

Un kāpēc es negāju ar RME krekliņu pie Apogee standa savulaik...

Ja būtu telekonferences variants, tad attalināti piedalītos.

JanisP! Uzdod mana vietā dažus āķīgus jautājumus ja varēsi...

----------


## janisp

Jdat, pareizi darīji, ka negāji pie Apogee stenda ar RME krekliņu, bet Tas nordosts nāk uz vietu kur jau ir AQ :: , par tiem jautājumiem, tas džeks jau būs marketologs, un mēs jau no vienas reliģiskās sektas...tas jums būtu jāuzdod āķīgie jautājumi :: , bet tiem no jums, kuri ļoti pārliecināti par savu taisnību, gan labāk nenākt, jo tie amerikāņi mārketingu pieprot- ja nemaldos, pagājušogad Minhenē, viņi iemanījās demonstrēt savus vadus pieslēdzot iPhonu vai ipodu...
  par kolaideru, kas zin, kura ražotāja vadus tur izmanto, ir jau vēl virkne vadītāju ražotāju industrijai un zinātnei, Hitachi electric, Mitshubishi, finewire...Audio joma ir tikai sīka tirgus daļiņa, kura iemanījusies pielietot augstas kvalitātes vadītājus savām vajadzībām un peļņas gūšanai...tas pats Nordost ir tikai tirdzniecības nosaukums, un ražotājs ir kāds , kura vārdu mēs nezinām un nez vai uzzināsim...un kāda tam īpaši nozīme...jāklausās. Kas nedzird- tas laimīgs un miers mājās!

----------


## Long

Tad otrdien vai 16. maijā (trešdien)???

----------


## janisp

sazvanīju HE collection-trešdien.

----------

